# TBT 3.0 - Is Now Here!



## Jeremy

*TBT 3.0 - Coming March 13th Soon Is Now Here!*

**New Update - March 21st 6:30 AM EDT*: Due to causing numerous delays and down times, we are postponing the update for now, as explained here. Thank you for being patient through all of this!*​**Newest Update - April 3rd 2:00 AM EDT*: We have finished with the main part of the update! Expect more announcements over the next day. Please help us track any issues you may notice here*

Hello everyone! We have some information this evening regarding our site update, called TBT 3.0. As announced last month, we will be moving to the XenForo forum software, which will allow us to update and add many features.  This also includes a redesign of the forum, which we will show more of today.

*Schedule*​
We will be going live with the update this Friday, *March 13th* in the next few days. This will gives us about a week for things to settle before New Horizons is released. We'll also have the weekend to continue working on the transition or delay it slightly if needed.

The forum's data will be converted incrementally, which means that we won't have much downtime on Friday. Instead, we'll start converting it this Tuesday and any new posts you make will be updated right before the switch is made.

One important thing to keep in mind over the next few weeks is that this transition will be a work in progress in many ways. Everything won't be running perfectly smooth right away and some things will need to be adjusted after Friday, many of them in the following week. Some may be longer. For example, the site's appearance will not change with the time of day at first, but we hope to get it finished within the first couple of weeks.

*Appearance*​
Speaking of the site's appearance, let's take a look at what it will actually look like:




(click for full res)​
We start with the sky, which is now featuring clouds! But these might not always appear. The redesign will allow us to be even more creative with the characters, items, and environments we rotate in the banner. 

The tree, grass, and wood patterns are also brand new and more detailed. The board icons are inspired by the new symbol from New Horizons.

The larger width allows us to add a sidebar, where we can feature polls, show new topics, and show other useful information. This sidebar will only appear on the main index of the forum. All other pages such as boards and threads will extend across the page as they do now.

Many aspects of the appearance are still being worked on and, like I mentioned, we will only be starting with the daytime version. More times and seasons are coming soon!

*Collectibles*​
Collectibles are, of course, coming back. The shop system will even have some upgrades, while other parts of it may still be a work in progress.

One change that we wanted to announce ahead of time is that we will be going back to *2 rows of 5 collectibles*. Since it was increased to 6, some people have mentioned that they prefer the original way. The new design also works much better with 5 per row, which is why we decided to go back to it.



​
While we understand that some lineups may be designed for the rows of 6, we think this looks less cluttered and more symmetrical with the rest of the user information. We have also been considering features to adjust these lineups, but this would not be until some time in the future.

It was previously mentioned that some forum add-on items like the avatar width extension will not be used on the new site due to the way the avatars work. Users who own this add-on will be compensated. Fortunately, we _will_ be able to bring back the animated avatar add-on and it's even easier to use than before. You will no longer have to worry about resizing your image before uploading it. Other add-ons may not convert perfectly, so please be aware that they may not work right away and this is another thing that we will work on in the first week. We also have a few brand new add-ons planned that will be added to the shop in the future!

With our new shop system, we will also have a fancy new trading system. This will allow you to send an offer to a user, who can then update the trade with their side of the offer. Once both users agree the trade is completed. More information about this will be posted later in the week. 

Overall, the shop and collectible interfaces will change a lot with a mix of great improvements and some elements that will continue to need adjustments.

*Usernames and Usergroups*​
With the new design, a very small amount of the longest usernames may not fit properly or look odd. If this is true for you, we will offer a free username change.

Another change that we wanted to announce ahead of time is regarding our Sages group. As you may know, Sages are retired staff with green usernames. Throughout the years, this has caused some confusion for new members, who expect these users to be staff due to their colored names. This is why we will be removing the special color and the "Sage" name from the retired staff group ahead of the new game's release. We will be replacing it with a different way to signify their contributions as former staff members.

*More Information to Come*​
Friday is not very far from now and a lot will be changing quickly. While it's exciting, it can also be a lot to adjust to, even for the forum staff. We hope you'll keep this in mind over the next few weeks as we transition to the new site ahead of New Horizons' release. Expect more information to be posted this week. Thank you![/B]


----------



## Justin

*Frequently Asked Questions*​
*Q:* Where will I be able to access the new forums? Will I need to create a new account?
*A:* The new site will replace the current forums in the same place as always right here at https://www.belltreeforums.com/ on Friday. Your existing account will be transferred over and there will be no need to create a new one.

*Q:* Will my threads, posts, private messages, and collectibles be retained?
*A:* All of the content mentioned above and more will be transferred over to the new forums without loss. In the case that anything is mistakenly not transferred over, we will have backups to consult, so please do not worry about losing your posts, collectibles, or anything else.

*Q:* What about Blogs and Groups? You didn't mention those!
*A:* All of the existing blog posts from the Blog Tree on the current site will be transferred over to TBT 3.0 and made available for viewing in an archive board. They will be locked and new posting will not be allowed for those blogs. Separately, we are planning a dedicated 'blog' type board for Animal Crossing: New Horizons island journals.

Archival of content from groups is still to be determined and we will let you know soon for sure. We do not plan to bring them back outside of any archives though.

*Q:* What are some of the most exciting new features I can look forward to?
*A:* A better scaling layout for both larger screens and mobile devices, quote notifications, user mentions, a more modern design, better emoji support, improved image uploading, and new Shop / Collectible features are just some of the exciting new additions we can't wait for you to experience on TBT 3.0.

*Q:* Did you say new Shop / Collectible features? Like what?
*A:* A fully featured Trading system for transferring collectibles and bells beyond gifting will be one of the main highlights. There will be some handy improvements to managing your inventory too with collectible visuals, timestamp, and the gifter (if applicable) now displayed. We will be introducing some brand new add-ons in the near future as well. Overall, the TBT 3.0 update will allow us to update and improve on the Shop / Collectible features of the site far more easily and often than in the past.

*Q:* What about the existing Gifting feature? Can I still use that?
*A:* Yes, the collectible gifting feature on the current site will remain on TBT 3.0 as well for simpler trading.


*This post is unfinished and will be filled up later with more answers to some of the most common questions asked in this thread that we can answer.*


----------



## Cheryll

Oh my!


----------



## Antonio

THIS

IS 

BOOTIFUL


----------



## Maiana

this month has been splendid so far. so excited to experience 5x2!


----------



## Khaelis

Justin said:


> *Q:* What about Blogs and Groups? You didn't mention those!
> *A:* All of the existing blog posts from the Blog Tree on the current site will be transferred over to TBT 3.0 and made available for viewing in an archive board. They will be locked and new posting will not be allowed for those blogs. *Separately, we are planning a dedicated 'blog' type board for Animal Crossing: New Horizons island journals.*



Bless ya for making a sub-forum dedicated to Animal Crossing Journals. The new forums are looking fantastic!


----------



## Jacob

SO excited to see 5x2 again HYPE


----------



## Emolga59

I'm so excited! While I will miss this version of TBT I can't wait for 3.0 to come!


----------



## Stella-Io

Ooh I love the new design, it looks so pretty and clean!

Def not psyched about going back to a 5x2 lineup, but everythin else looks really nice!


----------



## Wildtown

oof 5x2...........
other than that looks cool


----------



## Antonio

Stella-Io said:


> Ooh I love the new design, it looks so pretty and clean!
> 
> Def not psyched about going back to a 5x2 lineup, but everythin else looks really nice!



Same cuz I got 12 of each collectible when I only need 10.


----------



## jefflomacy

This looks great. Nice work everyone. I am very excited for the migration. What is the performance expectations of native site search? I presently use Google to find old content and am wondering if you will offer a native search or if Google will be substituting it?


----------



## Midoriya

It looks great!  Can’t wait for this update.  Hopefully my username isn’t too long, but if it is there’s a free username change so I guess it doesn’t really matter.


----------



## Snowesque

Woo, thanks for the update! The shop/collectible changes will be really interesting to see.


----------



## Zane

the return to 2x5 collectible rows is kinda disappointing but everything else looks awesome 8)


----------



## jefflomacy

An additional question, will the mobile layout allow for user scaling (zooming)? I do this a lot so just wondering.


----------



## Jacob

Also in case anyone is worried about 5x2, it’ll only take a little while to get used to the change!! Going from 5x2 to 6x2 was pretty shocking but now it feels so natural, so 5x2 will feel the same way very quickly


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I find this change very interesting.

However, since we’re going back to 5x2 sidebars, I think my collectible quest is finished. I am happy with what collectibles I put into my sidebar.


----------



## Antonio

I actually have a few questions so here's a list:

1) Would we see more teasers before friday? 

2) What are the avatar sizes now?

3) What about a new horizons board, when will that be released? Is there gonna be one like the new leaf one? The category, is what i meant. 

4) What about the refunds for avatar widths? Would we be getting refunds for mailboxes aswell?


----------



## pichupal

I'm pretty excited for the changes! I actually wanted to make a big post in New Horizons about Nook Miles, but I might hold off a little to see if any formatting rules change. Can't wait to see what's new, and hopefully it goes smoothly for y'all to have more time to enjoy NH too.


----------



## JCnator

I like on how inviting and streamlined TBT 3.0's interface will be, like having only 2 lines of quick access links on the header for example. My only quibble is that Latest Posts and New Threads from the sidebar would end up being unnecessary considering the inevitable constant stream of posts and topics.


----------



## Trundle

I'm so excited for the new forums and the new game! I imagine there must have been a lot of hard work put into the forum migration. I hope everyone can get adjusted to the changes quickly


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I'm kinda sad that the lineups are gonna go back to 5x2, no more rainbow lineups for me ;;

The new interface looks good tho!!


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Jeremy said:


> Another change that we wanted to announce ahead of time is regarding our Sages group. As you may know, Sages are retired staff with green usernames. Throughout the years, this has caused some confusion for new members, who expect these users to be staff due to their colored names. This is why we will be removing the special color and the "Sage" name from the retired staff group ahead of the new game's release. We will be replacing it with a different way to signify their contributions as former staff members.



My seniority and inflated ego!!!!


----------



## Ossiran

I see the tree is getting an upgrade! Should be fun seeing how it reacts to future events.


----------



## Raayzx

Im so excite!


----------



## Miharu

This is super exciting!!! Looking forward to seeing the new forum!!! 
Luckily I have spring break next week so I can try out some new line up ideas! It's always fun creating new line ups :>

Also looking forward to hearing more about what's going to happen about groups :>


----------



## Lavamaize

RIP house lineup's. I honestly like 6x2 better


----------



## michealsmells

I'm so excited for TBT 3.0! It's gonna take me quite a while to get used to but its nice seeing the place get an update!


----------



## CuteYuYu

Ahh this is so exciting! Looking forward to the update!


----------



## DrewAC

Love the way the site looks! Very excited for the new changes!!


----------



## seliph

im kin w this







but also yaaay 5x2


----------



## John Wick

I'm going to discard my avatar and collectibles.

I'll still post to trade in NH.


----------



## seliph

John Wick said:


> I'm going to discard my avatar and collectibles.
> 
> I'll still post to trade in NH.



idk if you mean literally discard but people used to trade collectibles for in game stuff, if that interests you you might wanna hold on to them!


----------



## John Wick

seliph said:


> idk if you mean literally discard but people used to trade collectibles for in game stuff, if that interests you you might wanna hold on to them!



Nope. I'm good thanks.


----------



## Dinosaurz

Ooooo fancy new site looks very clean!!
LETS GOOOO I’m so hyped for new game

- - - Post Merge - - -

Nobody voted for dinosaur cause it’s my name I SEE HOW IT IS


----------



## Oldcatlady

Im sad my rainbow candies collectibles  won’t fit in one row anymore


----------



## Cheryll

I gotta say, the interface is beautiful, so smooth and sexy.

Thanks for the notifs on the same bar, I keep missing sometimes because they were on the top. The tree and clouds, really nice!

I know I'm the minority but I really like the 6x2 lineups but I think it's fine for a change! As long as people are happy. RIP house people and birthstones.


----------



## LadyDestani

I think the new site looks great. I'm excited about the improvements, but a little sad about the change to 5x2 for collectible line-ups. There have been several times where 5 would work perfectly, like with the fruits, but I really prefer 6. Glad I didn't spend bells collecting the houses since they'll no longer fit on the same row. But I trust the staff when they say 5 worked better with the new format and I can adapt. Overall, I'm excited about the upcoming changes.


----------



## ZetaFunction

this means my broken inventory/collectibles will be fixed, splendid



John Wick said:


> I'm going to discard my avatar and collectibles.
> 
> I'll still post to trade in NH.



wh-- why ;; there are children in third world discords starving for collectibles and tbt and you just- threw them out?!  I'm shooketh omg


----------



## LambdaDelta

who tf's this jeremy ******* showing off 3 tetrises?

but seriously, looking nice. also, actually kinda happy about going back to 5x2 lineups as well. though some things like birthstones and the house set still makes me hope we could someday have a choice to toggle from 1x2-6x2 lineup options



John Wick said:


> I'm going to discard my avatar and collectibles.
> 
> I'll still post to trade in NH.



I mean your call, but you could've certainly done far better in trades with those collectibles. especially with new and returning members that may of wanted


----------



## The Hidden Owl

5x2 I'm so happy lol


----------



## Paperboy012305

I have expected that it would come out the week where New Horizons is about to release.

I gotta get used to the new things around here soon.


----------



## glow

when u forgot u missed 5x2 and now it's coming back


----------



## QueenOpossum

I am so excited for a new mobile friendly forum! 

It looks great! Thank you, TBT staff, for your hard work! (And best of luck in the coming weeks with the surge in membership!)


----------



## Alienfish

Not a fan on the 5x2 comeback, but I guess I could either make some moolah or keep until you actually implement some kind of toggle. Tbh it doesn't look as good because most collectibles are pairs/6/3x2 etc. etc. so interesting why you'd go back just because user stuff and not offer an option concretely. Ah well, new site hype and glad to be done with dumb avatar sizes.


----------



## CodyMKW

Nice XenForo will be great on mobile love it on Squidboards


----------



## xara

that doesn?t look bad at all!! i?m excited c:


----------



## Alienfish

CodyMKW said:


> Nice XenForo will be great on mobile love it on Squidboards



yesss mobile comp. hype. this site was hell on mobile no matter which theme you used so.. boi can't wait


----------



## glow

is it 100% that 6x2 will not return after 5x2 comes back, or is that still a possibility?


----------



## xara

i’m a bit bummed by the 5x2 change as i personally prefer 6x2 but it’s okay! i’ll miss the look of the forums currently but it doesn’t look awful at all!


----------



## Nougat

Oh whoa, I love the new design! It's beautiful!
I'm not sad about 6x2 going, but I'll be displaying some 6x2 lineups this week though before they leave. 

I'm really excited about the change! Thanks for the preview!


----------



## deSPIRIA

hope theres an option in the future to switch between 5x2 and 6x2, but other than that i like these changes


----------



## Twiggy_Star

Eh... I am kinda in a like/dislike opinion with this update.
I do like new horizons leaf symbols, better wood appearance and the clouds.
The featured poll feature looks fun

I might need to get used to but neither like or dislike a few things like the shop button moving and I did like having my username and notifications at the top of the page but I guess i will be fine with that moving and the new horizons tree comming.

I don't like how the forum sections look paler and I hope this dosnt change the nice brown/yellow design in the topics/posts. I actually liked the old tree but a change is nice. I also dislike how blogs are being removed.

Overall I would rate this update a 7/10 but we would just have to wait and see


----------



## Hanif1807

Awesome! It looks pretty fresh. Can't wait to see the new look of the forum!


----------



## Mars Adept

Just a question. Will we be able to use the desktop layout on mobile?


----------



## Horus

I didn't see a night theme mentioned in the "exciting new features" section, is this an oversight?


Wait a minute, do I get reimbursed for buying a Group. I'm being scammed


----------



## skarmoury

ooo I'll miss the 6x2 lineup, but I'm actually excited for the 5x2 to come back!!
overall super hyped for the new forums ahh
(oh but rip long avis u will be missed)


----------



## cornimer

Jeremy said:
			
		

> One change that we wanted to announce ahead of time is that we will be going back to 2 rows of 5 collectibles.



But my six red balloons.....

Nah, TBT 3.0 is looking great and I'm very excited for the change! Thanks for the surely countless hours you are putting into this, staff!


----------



## chocopug

The new design looks great.


----------



## MasterM64

Love the changes, thank you staff for the updates!  2x5 lineups being the standard again is going to be interesting, I already know how I will adjust my lineup accordingly.


----------



## duckykate

woohoo I'm so excited!!!


----------



## Damniel

cute!!


----------



## Kaiaa

It looks beautiful, good job you guys! 

Goodbye Green username, I enjoyed you while you lasted! <3


----------



## rhinoo

The new forum looks so good! I can't wait until Friday!



Justin said:


> Separately, we are planning a dedicated 'blog' type board for Animal Crossing: New Horizons island journals.



This makes me happy.


----------



## Sholee

welps, goodbye one of my house character collectible lols


----------



## Amilee

im kinda sad about no 6x2 line ups anymore, ill have to think about a new line up now. would be easier if we could sort our collectibes ;p 
but other than that everything looks great, im really excited about the acnh journal board!!


----------



## SensaiGallade

The real important question is whether interest will be back &#55357;&#56384;&#55357;&#56384;&#55357;&#56384;&#55357;&#56384; /s


----------



## mocha.

How exciting!!

The new site looks so aesthetically pleasing ♡  I'm also excited for blogs to come back for NH!


----------



## PeeBraiin

Omg notifications for quote replies?! Yes!


----------



## cIementine

really looking forward to the new site and new features !! thanks for your hard work.


----------



## PeeBraiin

Is interest ever gonna make a come back or is that gone forever?


----------



## Azrael

I am super excited about all of these changes! A better trading system sounds amazing! I’m excited to try out the 5x2 layout.


----------



## Halloqueen

I'm looking forward to TBT 3.0, for the most part. 

The preview of the site looks good, and I do agree that the 5x2 collectible line-ups do look better for the new layout. I can understand, and somewhat share, the disappointment felt by others at 6x2's retirement because it makes stuff like a rainbow lineup no longer possible, in addition to throwing some people's current lineups into chaos. That said, again, I do like how 5x2 looks and it saves me extra work trying to track stuff down, so it's cool by me. 

Bummed about the removal of the avatar width extension, but it's understandable, and the compensation is appreciated. I'm relived that the avatar animation is sticking around, though!


----------



## Dinosaurz

Would be super convenient if my account was “accidentally” deleted during the transfer lol


----------



## Alienfish

PeeBraiin said:


> Omg notifications for quote replies?! Yes!



Omg yes.. all these notifs are so hype, I mean it is a bit awk to like someone for replies lol


----------



## Kristen

Justin said:


> *Q:* What are some of the most exciting new features I can look forward to?
> *A:* user mentions



This will be great so I can easily communicate when trading with people


----------



## sleepydreepy

WOW this is super exciting! Can't wait for all these new changes and new horizons


----------



## Lizardguy

Awesome!!


----------



## oath2order

I TOLD Y'ALL XENFORO LOOKED GOOD.


----------



## AlyssaAC

Awesome! This looks great and I'm all in for it! The new design looks fantastic and everything else to come is going to be super duper fun!


----------



## MapleSilver

This looks exciting. I do have to say I'm disappointed about the switch back to 2x5 collectible rows. I'm sure I'll find some way to make it work, but I wish changing back to 2x5 was an option rather than something being forced upon everyone. Other than that, the new site looks great.


----------



## Tobyjgv

can't wait!! the new changes look amazing


----------



## Imbri

Well, there goes my collectibles lineup.


----------



## LambdaDelta

oh hey, march 13th is a friday

will this be the first time the woods will see the daylight?


----------



## Seroja

whelp that means we can't have the 6 houses in a single row anymore ): excited for the blog feature though!


----------



## JoJoCan

I can't wait!


----------



## allainah

okay i'm excited this actually looks beautiful, but i do feel bad for everyone who's lineup will be messed up because of this :c


----------



## shawo

JoJoCan said:


> I can't wait!




Looking for two apple collectibles?


----------



## Jas0n

Very rude. I like my green.


----------



## LambdaDelta

btw


Jeremy said:


> We have also been considering features to adjust these lineups, but this would not be until some time in the future.



assuming this is about a method of reordering collectibles still being on the table, could I also repitch the same collectible idea I had back when you made the 6x2 vs 5x2 survey to determine which to keep?

collectible below
|
|

- - - Post Merge - - -

(of course, this is only for if collectible reordering ever becomes a possibility. as-is, this collectible would have very limited usage opportunities)


----------



## Heyden

5x2


----------



## Corrie

I'm really looking forward to this upgrade! I think it'll make the forums look more modern and sleek! Some of the new features are nice too! While I prefer 6x2 collectible lineups, I have to agree that 5x2 look better with the new width.


----------



## Zura

I'm not hatin but isn't this layout a little too simple? Ngl but I was expecting flashing rav lights and constant dubstep in the background.

Is there plans to have updates?


----------



## Dinosaurz

Zura said:


> I'm not hatin but isn't this layout a little too simple? Ngl but I was expecting flashing rav lights and constant dubstep in the background.
> 
> Is there plans to have updates?



It’s probably a good idea to keep it simple for now due to the influx of people that will join

I know when I joined I was confused so better keep it simple to not scare people off lol
Unless that is your goal in which case!! Make it confusing guys


----------



## Zura

Yeah I get that  is there gonna be a special event for NH release week?


----------



## Dinosaurz

Zura said:


> Yeah I get that  is there gonna be a special event for NH release week?



Happy home designer had a collectible release and I think new leaf might of too?


----------



## LambdaDelta

the closest collectible release new leaf seemingly had for itself was the bell bag badge a day before new leaf dropped in america

the icon collectible was a 5th anniversary celebration thing

though that said, I wouldn't be surprised to see a new horizons icon thing on or shortly after new horizons drops


----------



## namiieco

i love how the design is staying true to tbt but also making it more modern and acnh-like! im so excited


----------



## seliph

ok after spending 48 years playing with my lineup to only end up nearly identical to my old one my new favourite feature will be timestamps in our inventories


----------



## Antonio

3 more days, i am so excited.


----------



## Dinosaurz

LambdaDelta said:


> the closest collectible release new leaf seemingly had for itself was the bell bag badge a day before new leaf dropped in america
> 
> the icon collectible was a 5th anniversary celebration thing
> 
> though that said, I wouldn't be surprised to see a new horizons icon thing on or shortly after new horizons drops



Ah I?ve seen new leaf collectible a few times so I just assumed it was for release ha

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, mods you better customise the fireworks for new horizons release!


----------



## Peter

Tom said:


> My seniority and inflated ego!!!!





Kaiaa said:


> It looks beautiful, good job you guys!
> 
> Goodbye Green username, I enjoyed you while you lasted! <3





Jas0n said:


> Very rude. I like my green.



sage revolt who's with me


----------



## sierra

Optimized user interface HYPE


----------



## Sanaki

I'm really excited for this


----------



## cosmylk

Will we be able to collapse sections like we can here?
I collapse the ones I don't look through so when I'm on my phone it's not a wall of selections.


----------



## Alienfish

Peter said:


> sage revolt who's with me



not a sage but yeah you should be able to keep it, the username color post is sadly ignored and you maybe should have been added to user groups with "former staff please don't bother" or stuff.


----------



## kikotoot

I'm not a sage either but I agree with the current people in that having non staffers with coloured names was confusing. I think it would be cool if they each got a personalized collectible though! like thunder's green flame


----------



## LambdaDelta

obviously, the real solution is to give everyone an option for a colorized name


----------



## Antonio

LambdaDelta said:


> obviously, the real solution is to give everyone an option for a colorized name



I want pink role color or else I'm getting some hostages.


----------



## dvdexe

so smooth & clean, with badge notifications and softer palette
good time to start fresh before i go live on an island forever


----------



## Bcat

Rip my favorite lineup, but everything else looks great!


----------



## Zura

Can we get a button that plays NH OST as we browse the forums and changes depending on the time of day?


----------



## LambdaDelta

Zura said:


> Can we get a button that plays NH OST as we browse the forums and changes depending on the time of day?



why just nh?

let's put the entire franchise's soundtrack on tbt


----------



## Trundle

Zura said:


> Can we get a button that plays NH OST as we browse the forums and changes depending on the time of day?



There are web extensions that play hourly music if you're actually interested in something like that.


----------



## Khaelis

Zura said:


> Can we get a button that plays NH OST as we browse the forums and changes depending on the time of day?



Would be a neat feature, but it unfortunately opens up TBT to a lot of copyright issues. As others mentioned, web extensions exist.


----------



## Zura

Khaelis said:


> Would be a neat feature, but it unfortunately opens up TBT to a lot of copyright issues. As others mentioned, web extensions exist.



Yeah I know, just an idea


----------



## oath2order

Khaelis said:


> Would be a neat feature, but it unfortunately opens up TBT to a lot of copyright issues. As others mentioned, web extensions exist.




How do the extensions get around copyright then


----------



## LambdaDelta

they don't

just tbt sidesteps dealing with it itself

- - - Post Merge - - -

though also remember those advent calendar pages on tbt exist


----------



## oath2order

Important question.

Will Evelyn Glennie be cutting the ribbon for the new site.


----------



## allainah

dvdexe said:


> so smooth & clean, with badge notifications and softer palette
> good time to start fresh before i go live on an island forever



wym start fresh u just joined today


----------



## shendere

i'd like a feature that notifies us when someone mentions us in a reply or comment, that would be a lot helpful or when someone posts on our threads.


----------



## LambdaDelta

shendere said:


> i'd like a feature that notifies us when someone mentions us in a reply or comment, that would be a lot helpful or when someone posts on our threads.



good news, I'm pretty certain the former was already announced!

and the latter is already covered by thread subscriptions etc!


----------



## Holla

Last day of the old forum! As much as I look forward to the new up to date look and better functions I will miss the old design even with all its little issues. It’s been the way I’ve known TBT well before I even officially joined. I am ready to turn this new page though with everyone.


----------



## Heyden

Goodbye 2.0 :?(


----------



## Khaelis

Oh boy, today's the final day! Feels kinda bizarre.


----------



## Alienfish

Khaelis said:


> Oh boy, today's the final day! Feels kinda bizarre.



yeah..  man i'm gonna miss this 2.0 and all old stuff... RIP...


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Just looking at the background on its last day makes me feel that TBT 2.0 is ancient. I have to wait one more day to finally see the new change


----------



## dvdexe

allainah said:


> wym start fresh u just joined today



yees... just joined today for the first time...





regardless, i'll miss the old design but the features and look of the new one more than make up for it


----------



## kikotoot

Oh! will there be a lineup preview for collectibles in the shop? so we can stay on our inventory page and keep tweaking things instead of opening a past post of ours and going back to the inventory if it's off?


----------



## toadsworthy

dvdexe said:


> yees... just joined today for the first time...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regardless, i'll miss the old design but the features and look of the new one more than make up for it



and just like that they were gone lol

- - - Post Merge - - -

happy last day of 2.0

see everyone on the flipside


----------



## Dinosaurz

dvdexe said:


> yees... just joined today for the first time...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regardless, i'll miss the old design but the features and look of the new one more than make up for it



F in the chat goodbye 

So hyped for tomorrow now


----------



## Holla

kikotoot said:


> Oh! will there be a lineup preview for collectibles in the shop? so we can stay on our inventory page and keep tweaking things instead of opening a past post of ours and going back to the inventory if it's off?



Lol! I'm so glad I'm not the only one who did this.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Time for me to inexplicably find the best 6x2 lineup I've ever made!


----------



## Holla

My best 6x2 Lineup was my full candy one around Halloween. Well, It had one duplicate Yellow Candy as I do not own the ultra rare Dark Candy. Guess I'll have to drop one of my candies in order to make a 5x2 lineup for this year.


----------



## Libra

Looking forward to the new forum. Good luck with the update !


----------



## Antonio

It'll be here tommorow, who else is excited?


----------



## Khaelis

What time approximately will the change to the new software take place?


----------



## xara

today’s the last day ;u;


----------



## namiieco

goodbye 2.0 (


----------



## Midoriya

Cya later, 2.0... made many good memories and hopefully many more to come!


----------



## Alienfish

Bye.. gonna go sleep soon so it's gonna be weird waking up to new stuff...


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Remember my TBT Eras? I now know the end date for the 7th Era: 3/12/20. The Late vBulletin Era is from 10/21/18 to 03/12/20.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Jeremy said:


> Fortunately, we _will_ be able to bring back the animated avatar add-on and it's even easier to use than before. You will no longer have to worry about resizing your image before uploading it.



curious, but does this apply to transparency being kept on resizing as well, or will we still have to manually resize for that?


----------



## Jeremy

Khaelis said:


> What time approximately will the change to the new software take place?



At the moment it's actually looking like we will need to push it back a little bit. Fortunately this is why we scheduled it right before the weekend, so there's some time to work out issues. I'll confirm that soon, but Friday the 13th is probably not going to be the day as of now.



LambdaDelta said:


> curious, but does this apply to transparency being kept on resizing as well, or will we still have to manually resize for that?



Yup, it also applies to transparency.


----------



## LambdaDelta

rip woods in daylight


----------



## Jeremy

I've updated the thread to say this weekend or Monday, but I'll post more updates here once we have a more exact date.


----------



## xara

looks like we have a bit more time with tbt 2.0 then :]


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Will the “Dorkenstein” bug be patched after the change in software, or will the name “Dorkenstein” still appear on some threads?


----------



## LambdaDelta

wasn't that just a filter or whatever?


----------



## Antonio

Jeremy said:


> I've updated the thread to say this weekend or Monday, but I'll post more updates here once we have a more exact date.



My little bitty heart is broken.


----------



## Oblivia

Alolan_Apples said:


> Will the “Dorkenstein” bug be patched after the change in software, or will the name “Dorkenstein” still appear on some threads?



I hope not! Long live Dorkenstein!


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438

We will be allowed to give and receive infinite fruit baskets?


----------



## Dinosaurz

I have surgery on Monday 
Oh well I wanted to see it before just in case I die but o well XDDD


----------



## Corrie

Even though it got pushed back, I'm still excited!!


----------



## Ossiran

Too bad it was delayed, but looking forward to it nonetheless.


----------



## shendere

sad it got delayed too! was really looking forward to it, but what can ya do!! ;U; hope all goes well with it!


----------



## abhelcenteno

Wow TBT now looks amazing &#55357;&#56845; great work guys!


----------



## Kaiaa

We all are eager for the change, but delays only mean they’re making it better. Keep up the good work you guys! I know how tough it can be to make sure everything transitions correctly/looks right/etc.


----------



## Damniel

like new horizons, tbt 3.0 is being delayed. and hopefully like new horizons, that means it will be made to perfection!


----------



## LambdaDelta

yeah, I?d rather the website not be *too* broken right away, so I?m fine with waiting a bit longer for things to be further patched up

but can ya?ll please open up the woods already?

thanks

- - - Post Merge - - -

ps ya?ll isn't referring to kaiaa, I know she can?t do anything here


----------



## JKDOS

Will we be able to use emojis on TBT 3.0? I rarely post from a smartphone, but I've noticed when I do, and add an emoji, I get some kind of unicode symbol (black diamond with white ? mark IIRC).


----------



## Valzed

I'd rather Staff take their time and make sure everything switches over smoothly than run the risk of losing TBT, collectibles or any functionality. At least the deadline for 3.0's release wasn't pushed back as far as ACNH's was.

P.S. - 1 WEEK!!


----------



## Sloom Lagoon

I love the look of the new site! It's not changed much, but it just feels fresher to me!


----------



## toadsworthy

thoraofasgard said:


> I love the look of the new site! It's not changed much, but it just feels fresher to me!



re look, the switch didn't happen this is still 2.0


----------



## Alolan_Apples

LambdaDelta said:


> yeah, I?d rather the website not be *too* broken right away, so I?m fine with waiting a bit longer for things to be further patched up



I remember when TV.com changed their site design. It was full of glitches and bugs early on. Good thing TBT won’t rush this through.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

My college's spring break has been extended until Wednesday due to coronavirus, so I guess I'll have time to enjoy TBT 3.0 before classes start up again (online lol).


----------



## Zura

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> My college's spring break has been extended until Wednesday due to coronavirus, so I guess I'll have time to enjoy TBT 3.0 before classes start up again (online lol).



Lucky you! My semester ends next week and the next one starts up the week after


----------



## xara

JKDOS said:


> Will we be able to use emojis on TBT 3.0? I rarely post from a smartphone, but I've noticed when I do, and add an emoji, I get some kind of unicode symbol (black diamond with white ? mark IIRC).



same. i’d love to be able to use emojis on here especially since tbt 3.0 is supposedly more mobile-friendly


----------



## Sloom Lagoon

toadsworthy said:


> re look, the switch didn't happen this is still 2.0



I know, I meant the picture of the new site on the first post...


----------



## Jeremy

I've edited the announcement title to say "this week" so we can keep the schedule open. We had a couple of delays importing the data and I don't want to set an exact date in stone, but our goal remains early in the week.


----------



## Antonio

Jeremy said:


> I've edited the announcement title to say "this week" so we can keep the schedule open. We had a couple of delays importing the data and I don't want to set an exact date in stone, but our goal remains early in the week.



Hold on, this week or next week?


----------



## Twiggy_Star

... what? Has anyone read the tags for this thread? None of the tags are even related :/.
I am excited for the update!


----------



## SensaiGallade

Twiggy_Star said:


> ... what? Has anyone read the tags for this thread? None of the tags are even related :/.
> I am excited for the update!



collectibles are gay sounds pretty on topic to me


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Twiggy_Star said:


> ... what? Has anyone read the tags for this thread? None of the tags are even related :/.
> I am excited for the update!



I fixed it a little. I added two relevant tags.


----------



## Dinosaurz

TBT 3.0 - Coming next year


----------



## Kristen

Dinosaurz said:


> TBT 3.0 - Coming next year


----------



## Sweetley

"A delayed TBT 3.0 is eventually good, but a rushed TBT 3.0 is forever bad." - Shigeru Miyamoto

But seriously, the new forum design looks pretty nice, looking forward to it.


----------



## Antonio

Jeremy said:


> I've edited the announcement title to say "this week" so we can keep the schedule open. We had a couple of delays importing the data and I don't want to set an exact date in stone, but our goal remains early in the week.



Title is this week but goal remains early in the week. I'm confused.


----------



## LambdaDelta

probably should say "coming within a week or less" or something


----------



## xara

Twiggy_Star said:


> ... what? Has anyone read the tags for this thread? None of the tags are even related :/.
> I am excited for the update!



pls explain how “ur mom gay” isn’t related ;u;


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Who put “Bush did coronavirus” lmao


----------



## moonbyu

loving the tags, guys!


----------



## cornimer

corona collectible 2020 oh my gosh guys


----------



## seliph

cornimer said:


> corona collectible 2020 oh my gosh guys



can they make some toilet paper collectibles while they're at it


----------



## Thunder

seliph said:


> can they make some toilet paper collectibles while they're at it



we did but we ran out already


----------



## Khaelis

Some of these tags are pretty tasteless and unfunny...

and by some, most of them...


----------



## Flyffel

Thunder said:


> we did but we ran out already


Wow, these are gonna be tier 1. Did the Weird Doll and Pinwheel just got beaten?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Whoa ok some of these tags are NSFW


----------



## Alolan_Apples

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Whoa ok some of these tags are NSFW



Do you think it’s time to disable tags when the site gets updated software?


----------



## Oblivia

I have to agree re: the tags. Please make sure any tags you add are appropriate, and keep in mind that the staff can see who added a specific tag - we'd really rather not have to start sending out warnings! Please chill with the overly suggestive stuff from here if you all wouldn't mind.


----------



## SensaiGallade

Thunder said:


> we did but we ran out already



That CVS recipt will do nicely


----------



## Oblivia

seliph said:


> can they make some toilet paper collectibles while they're at it



Sounds like a great idea.


----------



## xara

i love how “ur mom gay” got removed but “collectibles are gay” didn’t lol


----------



## Flyffel

faiiry said:


> i love how “ur mom gay” got removed but “collectibles are gay” didn’t lol


I mean look at my collectibles and tell me they aren't gay 

no, I didn't add the tag


----------



## xara

Flyffel said:


> I mean look at my collectibles and tell me they aren't gay
> 
> no, I didn't add the tag



they do look kinda gay 0-0
but what if my mom gay too :c


----------



## shendere

LMAO WHAT'S GOING ON


----------



## Cheryll

uhhhhh...my collectibles

- - - Post Merge - - -

beautiful background tho, can i keep it?


----------



## xara

GUYS OUR COLLECTIBLES LMAO


----------



## Maiana

so uh- the collectibles -


----------



## shendere

i honestly thought everyone went and bought toilet paper collectibles that i missed out


----------



## xara

mods pls we were k i d d i n g


----------



## Oblivia

faiiry said:


> mods pls we were k i d d i n g



I wasn't.


----------



## CuteYuYu

um WHAT is this
it matches my aesthetic though i guess :^)


----------



## Maiana

# march fools day


----------



## xara

the tp do be kinda looking nice doe 0-0


----------



## Damniel

im selling toilet paper collectibles for 1,000 TBT a roll


----------



## LambdaDelta

oh my god 10/10

we need water bottles too though


----------



## xara

LambdaDelta said:


> oh my god 10/10
> 
> we need water bottles too though



don’t forget hand sanitizer


----------



## LambdaDelta

there's something to be said about the staff being busy getting a software move streamlined and ready, yet still taking time to set up a ****post level joke

that something is "****ing amazing"

also, the implications of using the flowers bg with the toilet paper is quite something


----------



## Cheryll

What if they had toilet paper on the tree of the banner. :/


----------



## xara

Cheryll said:


> What if they had toilet paper on the tree of the banner. :/



don’t give them any ideas


----------



## JoJoCan

Can we get a TP collectible please?


----------



## jim

this all sounds great to me! thanks for letting us know what's gonna happen.


----------



## Khaelis

Hi I'd like my easter egg and toy hammer back, I really don't find this TP collectible thing funny at all...


----------



## toadsworthy

I like that the TP got the flower background


----------



## skarmoury

thanks for the TP the groceries were all out


----------



## xara

someone mentioned a tp collectible and oblivia said “okay bet” ,, we’ve been bamboozled


----------



## Khaelis

faiiry said:


> someone mentioned a tp collectible and oblivia said “okay bet” ,, we’ve been bamboozled



personally find it really distasteful and immature considering what's going on in the world...


----------



## Flyffel

Khaelis said:


> personally find it really distasteful and immature considering what's going on in the world...


It's a jab at the people who are hoarding and/or scalping with toilet paper like crazy, as if it was a rare collectible. I see it as a bit of humour to lighten up the rough times.


----------



## xara

Khaelis said:


> personally find it really distasteful and immature considering what's going on in the world...



the mods aren’t actively making fun of the coronavirus or the negative effects it’s been having - it’s just a little jab at people who are rushing to grocery stores to hoard up all the tp, as if that’s going to prevent the disease at all. it wasn’t meant with any ill intent. if you’re going to be upset by anything, be upset with those who are knowingly spreading germs around and have no regard for those at higher risk of catching the virus. 

times are rough rn and we need to laugh - we’d all be dead by now if people couldn’t find any light in dark times.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Khaelis said:


> personally find it really distasteful and immature considering what's going on in the world...



that just makes laughing at ridiculousness of things such as this even more worthwhile

****'s almost certainly going to crash down even harder than any of us have ever experienced in our lifetimes (in some ways, it arguably has), but people emergency hoarding toilet paper and such is certainly ripe for some bit of comedy in this dark dreary timeline


personally, I'd be far more bothered by people downplaying the virus itself, especially those in positions of authority. as it potentially puts those who may more easily succumb to it in a position of far greater risk than they could otherwise be with proper awareness


----------



## Oblivia

Absolutely zero ill intent! Toilet paper ≠ a virus of any kind in my eyes. 

The collectibles have been restored since I need to sleep, but I've put a collectible in the shop that _should_ be available for immediate purchase. Hope the majority of you had fun with this while it lasted.  

Night night!


----------



## xara

Oblivia said:


> Absolutely zero ill intent! Toilet paper ≠ a virus of any kind in my eyes.
> 
> The collectibles have been restored since I need to sleep, but I've put a collectible in the shop that _should_ be available for immediate purchase. Hope the majority of you had fun with this while it lasted.
> 
> Night night!



thanks for the fun! would you mind if i borrowed uh,,, 20,000 tbt?


----------



## LambdaDelta

damn this scalper ass prices lmao


----------



## Zane

darn all sold out :^(


----------



## Cheryll

Zane said:


> darn all sold out :^(



Rip


----------



## xara

Zane said:


> darn all sold out :^(



who has 20,000 tbt though,, bet the mods bought em all,, they teased us with a great collectible and then snatched it away ;u;


----------



## LambdaDelta

faiiry said:


> who has 20,000 tbt though



https://www.belltreeforums.com/credits.php

these people, plus some more possibly not shown because of tbt being on the abd


----------



## LambdaDelta

faiiry said:


> who has 20,000 tbt though



https://www.belltreeforums.com/credits.php

these people, plus some more possibly not shown because of tbt being on the abd


----------



## Jeremy

We experienced a few hours of down time on the live forum indirectly due to the conversion. Everything is back up now!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Oh I definitely need that Toilet Paper Roll


----------



## cornimer

I showed the toilet paper collectible in the shop to my family of anxious hoarders and they all laughed. Thanks for the humour Oblivia


----------



## xara

LambdaDelta said:


> https://www.belltreeforums.com/credits.php
> 
> these people, plus some more possibly not shown because of tbt being on the abd



damn. some people really be rich on here 0-0


----------



## Valzed

Dang it! I missed out on TP again! Did anyone screen shot everyone having TP collectibles? Since I can't have one I'd love to see what it looked like when The Bell Tree was covered in TP collectibles.


----------



## Sgt.Groove

"we will be able to bring back the animated avatar add-on"
Does this mean current owners of this will have to purchase it again? Or do we keep it?


----------



## moonbyu

i will honestly clock somebody in the face for a toilet paper collectible right now tbh


----------



## Valzed

Darius-The-Fox said:


> "we will be able to bring back the animated avatar add-on"
> Does this mean current owners of this will have to purchase it again? Or do we keep it?



Excellent question! I was curious about this myself. [sub]_*Points to animated waving sharky avatar*_[/sub]


----------



## Oblivia

Anyone with an animated avatar add-on will keep the functionality after the software change, though it may take a bit of time for us to iron out any kinks with it. You won't have to purchase another one.


----------



## Alienfish

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Oh I definitely need that Toilet Paper Roll



Same.. Maaan. 

Also good re animated avatar I don't use it that often but when I do I do


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438

Damniel said:


> like new horizons, tbt 3.0 is being delayed. and hopefully like new horizons, that means it will be made to perfection!



TBF, it is just the special edition switch itself. *Not the actual game*


----------



## seliph

Variety.Gamer 4438 said:


> TBF, it is just the special edition switch itself. *Not the actual game*



the actual game was supposed to release in 2019, it was delayed til march 2020


----------



## Jeremy

Damniel said:


> like new horizons, tbt 3.0 is being delayed. and hopefully like new horizons, that means it will be made to perfection!



Like the game, we'll still have a lot of unfinished things we'll be working on even after the switch happens.


----------



## Trundle

Jeremy said:


> Like the game, we'll still have a lot of unfinished things we'll be working on even after the switch happens.



Nintendo didn't deserve this


----------



## Valzed

Oblivia said:


> Anyone with an animated avatar add-on will keep the functionality after the software change, though it may take a bit of time for us to iron out any kinks with it. You won't have to purchase another one.



Thank you very much for the info!


----------



## porkpie28

nice I am looking forward to seeing it, and like the game it should be great


----------



## Antonio

I can't wait for 3.0


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I missed the toilet paper collectibles lol rip

Pls staff let us buy one to commemorate these trying times


----------



## cosmylk

will collectibles be centered? ie: if you only have 3 on display would they center to match the name and title and stuff or be aligned to the left?


----------



## Oblivia

Kumatcha said:


> will collectibles be centered? ie: if you only have 3 on display would they center to match the name and title and stuff or be aligned to the left?



They would still be aligned to the left, as they appear now.


----------



## Antonio

Oblivia said:


> They would still be aligned to the left, as they appear now.



Could it be centered if we wanted it to be?


----------



## Shirohibiki

man, huge props to all of you guys for keeping this place going for so long! i haven't been here in ages, but it's nice to be back and see you guys still going strong. v3 is looking great! keep up the fantastic work!


----------



## N e s s

Are all the previous threads going to be wiped with the start of a new forum? I'm a bit concerned about how this is going to effect The Cellar subforum considering that we archive past games and have a general thread talking about how to play the game.

For example: when the new forum is up, will this thread still remain?


----------



## LambdaDelta

N e s s said:


> Are all the previous threads going to be wiped with the start of a new forum? I'm a bit concerned about how this is going to effect The Cellar subforum considering that we archive past games and have a general thread talking about how to play the game.
> 
> For example: when the new forum is up, will this thread still remain?



all threads will remain, same as all threads pre-vbulletin still existing on the site


----------



## Oblivia

Antonio said:


> Could it be centered if we wanted it to be?



No, all collectibles would have the left alignment.



Shirohibiki said:


> man, huge props to all of you guys for keeping this place going for so long! i haven't been here in ages, but it's nice to be back and see you guys still going strong. v3 is looking great! keep up the fantastic work!



It's good to see you too, Shiro! I still have fond memories of your art streams back in 2014, haha.


----------



## Shirohibiki

Oblivia said:


> No, all collectibles would have the left alignment.
> 
> It's good to see you too, Shiro! I still have fond memories of your art streams back in 2014, haha.




oh my goodness, you're going to make me blush! that's so sweet of you! i'm so flattered you remember me omg ;A; i hope you've been doing well!!! ♥


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438

could staff plz update collectibles to let us rearrange lineups as needed?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Just in general, I feel it could be a good timesaver for those who prefer a certain order 

- - - Post Merge - - -

for 3.0


----------



## Cheryll

Variety.Gamer 4438 said:


> could staff plz update collectibles to let us rearrange lineups as needed?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Just in general, I feel it could be a good timesaver for those who prefer a certain order
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> for 3.0



Ngl, I kinda want the staff to keep dates, I don't know why, it's just a nice feeling to enjoy hunting for a certain date. (tho i do understand it's painful to get that one perfect lineup )


----------



## digimon

Cheryll said:


> Ngl, I kinda want the staff to keep dates, I don't know why, it's just a nice feeling to enjoy hunting for a certain date. (tho i do understand it's painful to get that one perfect lineup )



i gotta agree, figuring out dates and trading with other people to make lineups work is part of what makes collectibles so fun!


----------



## LambdaDelta

I'd prefer to not be tied down by both potential scarcity and dates, tbh, if they could ever fix this

I also just flat out don't find it fun. quite the exact opposite, in fact. it just makes me feel like an obnoxious idiot every single time


besides, rearrangeable lineups means they wouldn't have to rerelease stuff as often either. allowing for more things to be able to hold greater value for people to use to get other colelctibles they'd want


----------



## Trent the Paladin

I am calling on stormcommander to release TBT 3.0 early and also delete the forum


----------



## will.

super excited for these new changes!!! i absolutely LOVE the look of the new forums and can’t wait for the new collectible features! i’m excited to start an animal crossing new horizons journal too!
huge thank you staff for keeping this place alive and popular for all these years, and i hope we see some new activity for new horizons!
♡


----------



## Ley

I joined yesterday and I'm still hyped for this change! 
vBulletin is a bit old now imo, XenForo is the way!


----------



## matt

Any pics of the new forum? If so would someone be kind enough to point me to the thread/page?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

matt said:


> Any pics of the new forum? If so would someone be kind enough to point me to the thread/page?



There are pictures on the first page of this thread.


----------



## matt

Thankyou marshalfangirl, looks good


----------



## Imbri

Will New Horizons get its own forum, like New Leaf does?


----------



## Khaelis

Imbri said:


> Will New Horizons get its own forum, like New Leaf does?



I'd imagine it will.


----------



## LambdaDelta

I imagine most, if not all, of new leaf's boards will get pushed to the general ac section as a subforum, with new horizons replacing it as the game with its own dedicated front page boards

either right away or sometime down the line (probably a year at most extreme, in case of the latter)


----------



## Alienfish

LambdaDelta said:


> I imagine most, if not all, of new leaf's boards will get pushed to the general ac section as a subforum, with new horizons replacing it as the game with its own dedicated front page boards
> 
> either right away or sometime down the line (probably a year at most extreme, in case of the latter)



Yeah I'd assume the same, maybe a bit other designed since Wi-fi is still up for that but not as large as a possible new NH boards.


----------



## toadsworthy

is the push back because of corona virus


----------



## jiojiop

faiiry said:


> thanks for the fun! would you mind if i borrowed uh,,, 20,000 tbt?





Zane said:


> darn all sold out :^(



Ah don't worry, it'll be back in stock for 39 bells in a few weeks ;-)


----------



## LambdaDelta

5 bells, 50 stock, no limit on purchases beyond the stock itself, no restocks


----------



## skarmoury

LambdaDelta said:


> 5 bells, 50 stock, no limit on purchases beyond the stock itself, no restocks



I would say this is chaotic evil but true chaotic evil would be 1 stock, 1 bell, no restock


----------



## LambdaDelta

skarmoury said:


> I would say this is chaotic evil but true chaotic evil would be 1 stock, 1 bell, no restock



gotta emulate the toilet paper shortage

we all know stores had more than one roll to start


----------



## Antonio

Who's hoping for a Monday release!!!


----------



## sierra

Antonio said:


> Who's hoping for a Monday release!!!



I pray the stars align and the moon phase is just right for this to occur


----------



## Jacob

fingers crossed :]


----------



## Zura

I cant take both ACNH and XenForo forum hype. I'm having a hype overload!!


----------



## shendere

i'd like to hope it would be ready later today too, but it seems unlikely~ but still, would be a nice surprise! either way, just as everyone else, i'm very excited to see the new changes come to life <3


----------



## Dinosaurz

Guys I was joking when I said beginning of next year!!


----------



## kikotoot

I'm so excited for something new


----------



## Antonio

Here's hoping for tomorrow!


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Are you guys still working on the software change?


----------



## Darkesque_

I just want to say thank you to the staff for this wonderful forum. You have allowed for me to make new Animal Crossing friends! Also, to every single member on here, thank you for making this forum super nice! (Also, 4 days away from New Horizons!)


----------



## shendere

i'm a bit curious too about any progress with working out the issues. regardless, 
still excited for the site update and hoping all is going well :~)


----------



## JKDOS

Thinking we may get New Horizons before the software migration is made


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Things are probably taking more time than anticipated.  Sometimes there are delays in life we don't expect.  I'm sure the finished product will be amazing, even if it takes longer to set up.


----------



## Jeremy

We are still working out some data issues, but I'm hoping for tomorrow.


----------



## Valzed

I have 2 quick questions. Will there still be a search forum function after the switch over? If so will it accept 3 letter words? I just tried to search TBT Marketplace for "zen egg" & it told me the words were either too common or too short. I can see "egg" being common but not "zen" so I'm guessing it was too short. Thank you!


----------



## Ley

Jeremy said:


> We are still working out some data issues, but I'm hoping for tomorrow.



hell yeah


----------



## Alienfish

Jeremy said:


> We are still working out some data issues, but I'm hoping for tomorrow.



Sounds good  Better safe than sorry and having a wonky site.


----------



## Antonio

Jeremy said:


> We are still working out some data issues, but I'm hoping for tomorrow.



EEEE, IM SO EXCITED. I JUST CAN'T HIDE IT.


----------



## mocha.

Ah I'm so excited to see the new site!! c:


----------



## Ley

the site was down for a couple minutes, I really thought it was the update


----------



## JKDOS

Valzed said:


> I have 2 quick questions. Will there still be a search forum function after the switch over? If so will it accept 3 letter words? I just tried to search TBT Marketplace for "zen egg" & it told me the words were either too common or too short. I can see "egg" being common but not "zen" so I'm guessing it was too short. Thank you!



More importantly, will we get a search function that actually works? The search function we have now is beyond useless.


----------



## Khaelis

They must be doing some stuff, getting a lot of errors and stuff on the forums.


----------



## sleepydreepy

Ley said:


> the site was down for a couple minutes, I really thought it was the update


same D: but its ok, I am glad they are taking their time working out all the kinks!


----------



## Megan.

Wow, the preview for the new forum looks great! I can't wait for it to change!


----------



## Dinosaurz

The forum keeps going down is this because of the data transfer?


----------



## Jeremy

The feedback, bell, and shop systems are now frozen. This is to save some time while we continue migrating the data. The current goal to switch over to the new update is tomorrow night. Thank you for your patience! I will add some notices to TBT Marketplace, etc. so people see that it's turned off.


----------



## Dinosaurz

Dang this Coronavirus interfering tbt economy too


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Jeremy said:


> The feedback, bell, and shop system are now frozen. This is to save some time while we continue migrating the data. The current goal to switch over to the new update is tomorrow night. Thank you for your patience! I will add some notices to TBT Marketplace, etc. so people see that it's turned off.



Well then, I guess this is officially my last 6x2 lineup for awhile.  Looking forward to exploring the 5x2 possibilities!


----------



## shendere

I hope the shop doesn't restock at the same time bc some of us have all our bells in the ABD and would miss out getting anything by the time we go grab it LOL


----------



## Jeremy

shendere said:


> I hope the shop doesn't restock at the same time bc some of us have all our bells in the ABD and would miss out getting anything by the time we go grab it LOL



Don't worry, the shop will be extremely empty when we go live with everything. Then we'll slowly add items back to it.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I'm gonna miss my rainbooooow :,,,,,,,(


----------



## will.

Jeremy said:


> Don't worry, the shop will be extremely empty when we go live with everything. Then we'll slowly add items back to it.



*sing-song voice*
restoooooocks


----------



## LambdaDelta

I can't believe the marketplace is ****in' dead now


----------



## digimon

my line up is stuck like this for now :c but i’m super excited for the switch over to 3.0!! thank you so much for all the hard work staff!


----------



## skarmoury

ooooh exciting development!! im happy with my stuck lineup, my favorite out of all my lineups c:
(also rip im also stuck with 0 bells)


----------



## LambdaDelta

I was already planning on going out with this lineup, so I've no complaints on my end either


----------



## xSuperMario64x

skarmoury said:


> ooooh exciting development!! im happy with my stuck lineup, my favorite out of all my lineups c:
> (also rip im also stuck with 0 bells)



Nice lineup!!
Also same, I have 0 bells too lol


----------



## Flyffel

digimon said:


> my line up is stuck like this for now :c but i’m super excited for the switch over to 3.0!! thank you so much for all the hard work staff!


You were trying to sell the sakruas, right? Gave me a good chuckle. c:


----------



## xara

can’t wait for the restocks uwu


----------



## Tyconic

*Normal*

I think that this is just normal in animal crossing... lmao delays... xD


----------



## ZekkoXCX

thank god the new tbt is so close to coming.

like this layout is ok but the new one looks better.


----------



## cosmylk

get excite it's so close


----------



## kikotoot

It's coming! I'm so excited for this new and familiar  experience


----------



## cosmylk

Aight take two, 18th March I'm assuming PDT?


----------



## Ley

should be tonight right? on what time zone?


----------



## Antonio

I love all the staff avatars. <3


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Ley said:


> should be tonight right? on what time zone?



They always hold events, restocks and such in EST. I live in this time zone and it's currently 8am so yes they'll probably be doing it later tonight.


Also I really like Jeremy's new avi!!


----------



## Ley

xSuperMario64x said:


> They always hold events, restocks and such in EST. I live in this time zone and it's currently 8am so yes they'll probably be doing it later tonight.
> 
> 
> Also I really like Jeremy's new avi!!



alright thanks! so it'll be at around 1/2am my time!


----------



## toadsworthy

A new bell tree means all this is really happening


----------



## Chris

Antonio said:


> I love all the staff avatars. <3



Courtesy of Laudine!


----------



## toadsworthy

Vrisnem said:


> Courtesy of Laudine!



I’d kill for a tangy one


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Love the new avatars!  I'm super excited for all the changes coming.


----------



## Antonio

toadsworthy said:


> I’d kill for a tangy one



Can you kill me then


----------



## Paperboy012305

Oh yeah, I forgot about the new change for a while. It seems that it should be here before the 20th.


----------



## Ley

Paperboy012305 said:


> Oh yeah, I forgot about the new change for a while. It seems that it should be here before the 20th.



yup, tonight


----------



## Dinosaurz

Can staff change the title again? It’s kinda confusing next week 
Thank that is all  good work keep it up


----------



## Oblivia

Fun fact about our new avatars - these are actually in-game items that I believe will be the new villager photos, complete with what appear to be interchangeable frames! A friend of mine dumped the game files last night and gave me the images in a .zip folder, and Laudine resized and polished them all up for us.

All the assets I was given look great so far. Can't wait to see what's to come!


----------



## Dinosaurz

Oblivia said:


> Fun fact about our new avatars - these are actually in-game items that I believe will be the new villager photos, complete with what appear to be interchangeable frames! A friend of mine dumped the game files last night and gave me the images in a .zip folder, and Laudine resized and polished them all up for us.
> 
> All the assets I was given look great so far. Can't wait to see what's to come!



SPOILERS!!!! I am shooketh


----------



## kikotoot

Oblivia said:


> Fun fact about our new avatars - these are actually in-game items that I believe will be the new villager photos, complete with what appear to be interchangeable frames! A friend of mine dumped the game files last night and gave me the images in a .zip folder, and Laudine resized and polished them all up for us.
> 
> All the assets I was given look great so far. Can't wait to see what's to come!



It feels so familiar seeing you as coco once again!


----------



## Antonio

Oblivia said:


> Fun fact about our new avatars - these are actually in-game items that I believe will be the new villager photos, complete with what appear to be interchangeable frames! A friend of mine dumped the game files last night and gave me the images in a .zip folder, and Laudine resized and polished them all up for us.
> 
> All the assets I was given look great so far. Can't wait to see what's to come!



They look so well. Ty laudine. 

Also, are we still on tonight?


----------



## Sloom Lagoon

Oblivia said:


> Fun fact about our new avatars - these are actually in-game items that I believe will be the new villager photos, complete with what appear to be interchangeable frames! A friend of mine dumped the game files last night and gave me the images in a .zip folder, and Laudine resized and polished them all up for us.
> 
> All the assets I was given look great so far. Can't wait to see what's to come!



Woah! That's so cool! I kind of hated the photo frames in past games because they're so obnoxiously colourful, the gilded frames look much nicer!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Oblivia said:


> Fun fact about our new avatars - these are actually in-game items that I believe will be the new villager photos, complete with what appear to be interchangeable frames! A friend of mine dumped the game files last night and gave me the images in a .zip folder, and Laudine resized and polished them all up for us.
> 
> All the assets I was given look great so far. Can't wait to see what's to come!



I see those backward trophy dates...


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I’m not surprised Oblivia has the Coco photo avatar. I know Coco is her favorite villager.


----------



## kikotoot

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I see those backward trophy dates...



they know something we don't


----------



## Flyffel

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I see those backward trophy dates...


OMG


----------



## LambdaDelta

re: staff: all of your avis are cute af and I love them


----------



## shendere

I'd say Raymond is smug cat


----------



## Zura

So we have confirmation that the update will be tonight?


----------



## Oblivia

Re: the software update, there's a lot of time in between now and tonight (for us), so nothing is 100% confirmed until we have word that all the data has been successfully migrated. It very well may be tonight but we're not confirming anything!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I see those backward trophy dates...



I can't see it cause I'm on mobile rip


----------



## kikotoot

xSuperMario64x said:


> I can't see it cause I'm on mobile rip



Tap and hold for a few secs! it'll show up when you let go


----------



## Antonio

How could I get a stitches icon like yours, oblivia?


----------



## 22lexi

Excited!! 5x2 sounds... so nice TvT


----------



## kikotoot

possibly in the next 8 hours!


----------



## Khaelis

Hope everything goes well tonight, really looking forward to the new and improved board.


----------



## Ley

Khaelis said:


> Hope everything goes well tonight, really looking forward to the new and improved board.



yeah, I'm excited!


----------



## xara

hope everything goes well tonight!


----------



## Holla

*crosses fingers*


----------



## Nougat

Crossing fingers here too! Good luck with the move, tbt team!


----------



## LambdaDelta

hype for those dlc updates to the xenforo board down the line


----------



## kikotoot

I'm so ready for my dessert island getaway package to come in
this self-isolation and social distancing is tough
and it's only been 6 days
of a likely 6 months

mega sigh


----------



## V94

I got into the game early
Now I just need that sweet TBT 3.0 : )


----------



## kikotoot

V94 said:


> I got into the game early
> Now I just need that sweet TBT 3.0 : )



hook me up yo 0.o


----------



## Jeremy

It's unfortunate we had to delay for what will now be about six days, but we now have an official date! Tomorrow (Thursday) afternoon! Of course our goal was to go live a week before New Horizons, but now they'll nearly be releasing together. Australians and a few other people may actually have the game before it. Thanks for waiting!


----------



## Oblivia

So basically it's happening Soon™ is what I'm hearing.


----------



## Cheryll

Alright, I'm calling anarchy.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Jeremy said:


> It's unfortunate we had to delay for what will now be about six days, but we now have an official date! Tomorrow (Thursday) afternoon! Of course our goal was to go live a week before New Horizons, but now they'll nearly be releasing together. Australians and a few other people may actually have the game before it. Thanks for waiting!



I'm sure TBT 3.0 will run a lot smoother tomorrow than if it had been released on the original date.  I don't mind the longer wait because I know the finished product will be of better quality.


----------



## Khaelis

Jeremy said:


> It's unfortunate we had to delay for what will now be about six days, but we now have an official date! Tomorrow (Thursday) afternoon! Of course our goal was to go live a week before New Horizons, but now they'll nearly be releasing together. Australians and a few other people may actually have the game before it. Thanks for waiting!



We'd rather it come late. The less problems the better, so the delays are needed.


----------



## LambdaDelta

I can't believe new horizons beat 3.0


----------



## xara

Jeremy said:


> It's unfortunate we had to delay for what will now be about six days, but we now have an official date! Tomorrow (Thursday) afternoon! Of course our goal was to go live a week before New Horizons, but now they'll nearly be releasing together. Australians and a few other people may actually have the game before it. Thanks for waiting!



oof


----------



## LambdaDelta

btw when you say afternoon, are we talking early, mid, or late?


----------



## Khaelis

LambdaDelta said:


> btw when you say afternoon, are we talking early, mid, or late?



My guess is late, just to be safe.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Jeremy said:


> It's unfortunate we had to delay for what will now be about six days, but we now have an official date! Tomorrow (Thursday) afternoon! Of course our goal was to go live a week before New Horizons, but now they'll nearly be releasing together. Australians and a few other people may actually have the game before it. Thanks for waiting!



I call bs lol 

I CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THE NEW BIG AVATARS AHHHHH


----------



## Thunder

xSuperMario64x said:


> I call bs lol
> 
> I CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THE NEW BIG AVATARS AHHHHH



more like tiny avatars


----------



## Laudine

Oblivia said:


> So basically it's happening Soon™ is what I'm hearing.



Can we cancel it like the fair? I want to keep my super special big staff avatar™


----------



## LambdaDelta

but the cancelled fair ended up happening, despite memes


----------



## kikotoot

Is easter cancelled


----------



## JoJoCan

I can't wait!!


----------



## AlyssaAC

I can't wait for tomorrow! Thank you staff for doing such a wonderful job making this place soo awesome and fun!


----------



## Corrie

When it changes over tomorrow, I'm gonna log on and be all shocked and confused. I can't wait!!


----------



## LadyDestani

Working in IT, I understand delays all too well.  I'd much rather wait and have things go smoothly than rush and end up with something buggy.  Thank you to staff for taking the time and putting in the effort to make this transition go as well as it possibly can.


----------



## Zura

TBT please!!!


----------



## brutalitea

nice. hope it goes smoothly!


----------



## kikotoot

tomorrow's the day!


----------



## Paperboy012305

Ooh, tomorrow. That sounds promising.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Thunder said:


> more like tiny avatars



Bruh don't be breakin our spirits here lol *sobs*

- - - Post Merge - - -



Corrie said:


> When it changes over tomorrow, I'm gonna log on and be all shocked and confused. I can't wait!!



Same, can't wait to live in shock of the updated website tomorrow evening lolll

- - - Post Merge - - -



Laudine said:


> Can we cancel it like the fair? I want to keep my super special big staff avatar™



Rip staff :,,,,,(

Seriously tho really hoping that the new avatars aren't microscopic anymore


----------



## LambdaDelta

puny baby avis hype

at least the nsider avis will always be large enough


----------



## skarmoury

whenever i reload the site i get a little too excited for the forums to change lol
thanks staff for taking time to get it polished though!! no pressure on the wait!


----------



## shendere

i can't wait for the update tomorrow. hoping the tiny avatar thing is just a joke tho ;u; the picture didn't seem so bad in OP!


----------



## LambdaDelta

shendere said:


> i can't wait for the update tomorrow. hoping the tiny avatar thing is just a joke tho ;u; the picture didn't seem so bad in OP!



avis in the sidebar based on jeremy's sidebar screencap in the op look to be fixed at 96x96 maximum, which would be slightly smaller than the current basic member avatar size of 100x100, but not anything terribly notable a difference without direct comparison either

and it's definitely an actual size screencap as well, as the collectibles are all still 28x28 dimensions in the image

(though really, my tiny avis bit is mainly just a playful joke aimed at the staff and their currently large 150x150 sized avis)


----------



## JKDOS

skarmoury said:


> whenever i reload the site i get a little too excited for the forums to change lol
> thanks staff for taking time to get it polished though!! no pressure on the wait!



The change likely isn't going to happen within seconds. The site will likely be down for a few hours during the migration.


----------



## Alienfish

Oblivia said:


> So basically it's happening Soon™ is what I'm hearing.



you should know though you're admin

- - - Post Merge - - -



Laudine said:


> Can we cancel it like the fair? I want to keep my super special big staff avatar™



psht go away u privileged staff bums


----------



## matt

JKDOS said:


> The change likely isn't going to happen within seconds. The site will likely be down for a few hours during the migration.



Yeah not to mention the DNS propagation


----------



## Valzed

I'd much rather be patient & wait for TBT 3.0 to be as ready as possible instead of getting something that was rushed & doesn't work correctly. When the update happens will we have to manually resize our avatars to 96 x 96 or will the site resize them automatically? I don't mind if we have to do it manually. I'd just like to know so I can make sure my sharky friend is ready for TBT 3.0.


----------



## Trundle

matt said:


> Yeah not to mention the DNS propagation



They're not moving servers though, just changing the software. They already moved servers earlier in the month. If I had to guess, the forums won't be down for very long.


----------



## Byebi

aaaaaaaaaa preview looks so good... thank u staff for all your hardwork


----------



## Oblivia

sunflowerhippie said:


> you should know though you're admin



Doesn't mean any of us other than Jeremy are involved in the fun backend things like server changes and software upgrades.


----------



## Alienfish

Oblivia said:


> Doesn't mean any of us other than Jeremy are involved in the fun backend things like server changes and software upgrades.



Psht I'm sure you can make him get you some info


----------



## Jeremy

sunflowerhippie said:


> Psht I'm sure you can make him get you some info



There is no information to give at the moment because we are waiting solely for data to be imported and corrected. One of the reasons for the delay was because some pieces of data here on vBulletin were a bit mismatched. And the fact that the database is so old and large makes all of this take a long time.


----------



## Alienfish

Jeremy said:


> There is no information to give at the moment because we are waiting solely for data to be imported and corrected. One of the reasons for the delay was because some pieces of data here on vBulletin were a bit mismatched. And the fact that the database is so old and large makes all of this take a long time.



I know, lol. And yeah better make it all out with the move than doing it half-finished.


----------



## Ley

the hype is real! do you think it's still possible for it to be done today?


----------



## Ossiran

Looking forward to it! Hopefully it comes this time, ha ha!


----------



## Jeremy

Ley said:


> the hype is real! do you think it's still possible for it to be done today?



Well it's only noon in my timezone at least, so there's still a good amount of time. Currently working out another issue with collectible data, but I'm hoping for the best.


----------



## Dinosaurz

Jeremy said:


> Well it's only noon in my timezone at least, so there's still a good amount of time. Currently working out another issue with collectible data, but I'm hoping for the best.


Delete all the collectibles Jeremy
Do it


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Jeremy said:


> Well it's only noon in my timezone at least, so there's still a good amount of time. Currently working out another issue with collectible data, but I'm hoping for the best.



I am picturing the utter panic and chaos if something happened to collectibles.


----------



## kikotoot

It's actually amazing how fun the concept of having puzzle pieces to make artwork is


----------



## Antonio

Collectibles should be removed and be replaced with Jeremibles, all collectibles are just a low quality image of jermany.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Goodbye TBT 2.0. It was nice knowing you.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Hey Jeremy, just wanted to say take it easy with this thing and good luck!


----------



## matt

What's Jeremie's timezone? It's coming up to 6.15 pm where I am


----------



## QueenOpossum

matt said:


> What's Jeremie's timezone? It's coming up to 6.15 pm where I am



Based on when he posted "its noon" I would have to guess North American Eastern Standard Time.


----------



## shendere

matt said:


> What's Jeremie's timezone? It's coming up to 6.15 pm where I am



The time displayed at the very bottom of the forum, or EST, so now just 2pm


----------



## Holla

The memories have been good 2.0, but now it’s time for some fresh new ones with 3.0!


----------



## rhinoo

*Yey.*


----------



## m12

I’m back for 3.0, my dudes


----------



## Ley

it's close!


----------



## skarmoury

shendere said:


> The time displayed at the very bottom of the forum, or EST, so now just 2pm



I think this is based on your own timezone!

It is 2 AM March 20 where I live so I'm sleeping in. Hopefully when I wake up I'll catch the change ahh. Exciting!!


----------



## shendere

skarmoury said:


> I think this is based on your own timezone!
> 
> It is 2 AM March 20 where I live so I'm sleeping in. Hopefully when I wake up I'll catch the change ahh. Exciting!!



Oh really? Had no idea LOL.


----------



## JKDOS

Dinosaurz said:


> Delete all the collectibles Jeremy
> Do it


----------



## matt

shendere said:


> The time displayed at the very bottom of the forum, or EST, so now just 2pm



They are indeed...in your local timezone heh


----------



## windwake-me-up-inside

Can't wait! honestly am gonna miss 2.0 with all the memories of going on here for NL but!! the new layout looks so good!


----------



## LilD

Goodbye 2.0


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Nice knowing you, 2.0!


----------



## Khaelis

Begone, TBT 2.0.

*crab laser meme*


----------



## Jeremy

We are still working out data issues with the collectibles. Unfortunately, our data from vBulletin has been a little difficult to work with this past week. Still shooting for today of course!


----------



## Antonio

Thanks for the update, Justin.


----------



## matt

Antonio said:


> Thanks for the update, Justin.



That was Jeremy


----------



## Peter

it's not too late to tell us that this was all an elaborate Friday the 13th gag to keep us entertained until NH launches


----------



## matt

Maybe I'll end up with a wierd doll collectable by mistake ... Who knows what these data transfer issues could lead to heh


----------



## Nougat

Well, I definitely wouldn't be mad if somehow a star wand appears in my inventory..


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Oh man, I'd be devastated if a Disco Ball Easter Egg was slipped into my Inventory during the confusion.


----------



## seliph

Jeremy said:


> We are still working out data issues with the collectibles. Unfortunately, our data from vBulletin has been a little difficult to work with this past week. Still shooting for today of course!



just change them all to toilet paper again but permanently


----------



## Antonio

matt said:


> That was Jeremy



I meant Jeffrey, sorry.


----------



## Ley

Antonio said:


> I meant Jeffrey, sorry.



Jimothy?


----------



## SensaiGallade

Ley said:


> Jimothy?



You mean Jarrod


----------



## Ley

SensaiGallade said:


> You mean Jarrod



jef


----------



## Antonio

SensaiGallade said:


> You mean Jarrod



What about John? Is there a John?


----------



## Khaelis

Antonio said:


> I meant Jeffrey, sorry.



Wait, it was Jeffrey? I thought it was Jasper!


----------



## xara

Antonio said:


> I meant Jeffrey, sorry.



bro it was jim :/


----------



## Sweetley

No, this is Patrick


----------



## matt

Pretty sure it's Charles


----------



## Sanaki

I can't believe all of this is happening, feels like it came so quickly.


----------



## Antonio

Antonio said:


> Thanks for the update, Justin.



lol, Jeremy liked this post


----------



## kikotoot

Thanks Tom for all the updates!


----------



## SolaireOfAstora

At least self-isolation means I can play NH for 14+ straight hours with no problems lol. Super excited for tbt 3.0 and NH!!! Hopefully I'll be able to be as active as I once was.


----------



## LilD

I just listened to walk like an Egyptian and I need Ankha in my life now


----------



## Ley

anything new?


----------



## Antonio

Ley said:


> anything new?




Nothing new with me right now, how are you doing today?


----------



## LilD

It's happening soon I can feeeeel it


----------



## kikotoot

Our glow wands are getting brighter, our eggs are shaking, everything is whispering: Soon (tm)


----------



## LambdaDelta

y'know, I'd be totally fine with accidentally receiving collectibles I wouldn't ever be able to get otherwise

lantern, scroll, motes, moon wand, etc

just saying


----------



## sierra

I hope the forums aren’t down during the release tonight. Good luck!


----------



## Zura

Antonio said:


> Nothing new with me right now, how are you doing today?



I'm alright, could be better but thanks for asking.


----------



## Jeremy

Update: We are going to move forward with the change tonight and have bells and collectibles disabled for the time being while we continue working out the data issues related to them. Otherwise, we would have to go live with the new site on the day New Horizons is released, so this seems like the better option, especially because they are currently frozen anyway.


----------



## MasterM64

Jeremy said:


> Update: We are going to move forward with the change tonight and have bells and collectibles disabled for the time being while we continue working out the data issues related to them. Otherwise, we would have to go live with the new site on the day New Horizons is released, so this seems like the better option, especially because they are currently frozen anyway.



Sounds good to me! Would be quite fitting and plus I have no problem with certain features being disabled until they are polished out.


----------



## Antonio

Jeremy said:


> Update: We are going to move forward with the change tonight and have bells and collectibles disabled for the time being while we continue working out the data issues related to them. Otherwise, we would have to go live with the new site on the day New Horizons is released, so this seems like the better option, especially because they are currently frozen anyway.



Thank you, I'm so excited.


----------



## kikotoot

It's happening!!!!

I completely support your decision. being able to adjust to the new layout before release is above collectibles for now for sure


----------



## Dinosaurz

Goodbye bells and collectibles I won’t miss you


----------



## LambdaDelta

I can't believe everyone's about to look poor af


----------



## Ley

don't be sad because it's gone, be happy because it happened

- Mahatma Ghandi, 2015


----------



## xara

Jeremy said:


> Update: We are going to move forward with the change tonight and have bells and collectibles disabled for the time being while we continue working out the data issues related to them. Otherwise, we would have to go live with the new site on the day New Horizons is released, so this seems like the better option, especially because they are currently frozen anyway.



exciting!!


----------



## kikotoot

I've said this so much but I wish we got pink candies for this year's halloween event

edit: (I say it so much cuz I'm secretly hoping they'll be retroactively given out  )


----------



## Corrie

It's happening!!!!! I expected to log on just now and see change but not yet! I'm sure when I wake up tomorrow I'll be shook


----------



## honolau

So exciting!!


----------



## kikotoot

bye-bye tree!!! <3


----------



## LilD

It's happening as the sun is setting.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Can't wait up to a fresh start tomorrow :,,,,,,D


----------



## Bunlily

Omg.. that looks so nice! I can't wait.


----------



## Khaelis

Uhhh.. random question: will we need to log back in once the server data is switched over to the new software?


----------



## Darkesque_

I can't wait! Farewell, 2.0, and welcome 3.0 and New Horizons!!!


----------



## Mars Adept

The funniest part about this is that TBT, which is 15 years old, will be on its third iteration, while ACC still has the same site design it introduced nearly 17 years ago LOL


----------



## xara

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> The funniest part about this is that TBT, which is 15 years old, will be on its third iteration, while ACC still has the same site design it introduced nearly 17 years ago LOL



acc is so dead bro lmaoo


----------



## Mars Adept

faiiry said:


> acc is so dead bro lmaoo



While I think I was too harsh on it years ago back when I was on there, I do think users on there should stop blaming the site’s inactivity on the popularity of social media sites and the lack of a new Animal Crossing game, the latter of which is about to not be the case anymore anyways. People on ACC kept saying the site would become popular again with a new game, and those words may be about to bite them in the behind. I do wish them luck with making the site active, though, and I hope we all see the day ACC 2.0 becomes reality.


----------



## xara

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> While I think I was too harsh on it years ago back when I was on there, I do think users on there should stop blaming the site’s inactivity on the popularity of social media sites and the lack of a new Animal Crossing game, the latter of which is about to not be the case anymore anyways. People on ACC kept saying the site would become popular again with a new game, and those words may be about to bite them in the behind. I do wish them luck with making the site active, though, and I hope we all see the day ACC 2.0 becomes reality.



i have no idea why acc is so dead - i mean, most ac forums went a little inactive due to there being no new game but i think the main reason that tbt is more popular than acc is because acc is strictly for ac trading and tbt isn’t. i mean, even if you’ve stopped playing ac, you can still be active on here as there’s other subforums that aren’t for ac. acc, however, is for ac only. i did use acc a bit back in 2015 when it was a bit more active and it wasn’t a bad site at all - i do prefer tbt, though lol


----------



## kikotoot

tbt is fun in and of itself  check out all of our events and collectible culture!, the animal crossing framing of the forum is just to hook people in initially


----------



## Antonio

faiiry said:


> i have no idea why acc is so dead - i mean, most ac forums went a little inactive due to there being no new game but i think the main reason that tbt is more popular than acc is because acc is strictly for ac trading and tbt isn’t. i mean, even if you’ve stopped playing ac, you can still be active on here as there’s other subforums that aren’t for ac. acc, however, is for ac only. i did use acc a bit back in 2015 when it was a bit more active and it wasn’t a bad site at all - i do prefer tbt, though lol



I think the biggest problem with the site has to be the outdated interface. Why use ACC when tbt has a way better interface?


----------



## Damniel

Antonio said:


> I think the biggest problem with the site has to be the outdated interface. Why use ACC when tbt has a way better interface?



i agree acc looks like it’s still living in the early 2000s


----------



## xara

Antonio said:


> I think the biggest problem with the site has to be the outdated interface. Why use ACC when tbt has a way better interface?



that, too. and on top of that, acc really just isn’t all that interesting at all lol


----------



## Verecund

faiiry said:


> i have no idea why acc is so dead - i mean, most ac forums went a little inactive due to there being no new game but i think the main reason that tbt is more popular than acc is because acc is strictly for ac trading and tbt isn’t. i mean, even if you’ve stopped playing ac, you can still be active on here as there’s other subforums that aren’t for ac. acc, however, is for ac only. i did use acc a bit back in 2015 when it was a bit more active and it wasn’t a bad site at all - i do prefer tbt, though lol



ACC actually has the same kind of subforums as TBT has, for off topic, forum games, AC discussion, etc, but they're far less active than the equivalents on TBT. I actually like ACC (I don't think its interface looks that bad actually, although it definitely needs new features such as the Bell shop that's been talked about there for so long), but I barely use it because it's just not nearly as active as this site and the events are smaller and have less variety. I really liked it around the release of New Leaf, although I didn't join until things started to die down.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Antonio said:


> I think the biggest problem with the site has to be the outdated interface. Why use ACC when tbt has a way better interface?



better interface and yet still outdated (for now)


----------



## Justin

Hey guys, let's focus on TBT please and not other websites, thank you.


----------



## Antonio

The nights almost over so I'm going to bed and hopefully it'll be here when I wake up. <3


----------



## Darkesque_

Antonio said:


> The nights almost over so I'm going to bed and hopefully it'll be here when I wake up. <3



Good night!


----------



## xara

everytime the site takes a min to load i always hope its finally 3.0 lmao


----------



## Darkesque_

faiiry said:


> everytime the site takes a min to load i always hope its finally 3.0 lmao



Me toooooo! I just got an error message about the site was down and I was super excited.


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing

Im excitd for 3.0 and new horizons, i wish it could be tomorrow fasterr!!!!


----------



## Khaelis

Hyrule_Crossing said:


> Im excitd for 3.0 and new horizons, i wish it could be tomorrow fasterr!!!!



Man, you've got like 30 minutes left for tomorrow. XD


----------



## kikotoot

imagine delivery people waiting at all our doors for midnight


----------



## Kristen

kikotoot said:


> imagine delivery people waiting at all our doors for midnight



if only


----------



## michealsmells

Three more minutes! Three more minutes!!


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing

Khaelis said:


> Man, you've got like 30 minutes left for tomorrow. XD



i know, but i pre ordered and im picking it up so i cant pick up the game till tomorrow morning/afternoon


----------



## xara

i’m so jealous of everybody who’s playing rn lmao


----------



## Darkesque_

Me too


----------



## LambdaDelta

it is now tomorrow by tbt time

still 2.0


----------



## Lavamaize

Hype


----------



## Sgt.Groove

I'm heading to the store as soon as it opens and hoping they have a copy XD *sits waiting for the forums to update* I shall stare at this until it updates o-o


----------



## Jeremy

Unfortunately, we are still going to need a little bit of time, so we'll leave it here for the NA midnight release players and switch over tomorrow in the day instead. The server has been going slow for the last 20 minutes, so we'll be going down for a minute now to hopefully resolve that problem.


----------



## Cheryll

Imma count how much its pushed back 

Dont stress it tho!


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Take your time. I may be excited for the software change, but I acknowledge that this is a lot of work.


----------



## xara

can’t believe nh came before 3.0 lol


----------



## Alolan_Apples

faiiry said:


> can’t believe nh came before 3.0 lol



Perfect timing though. We get a new game and the new software at the same time.


----------



## kikotoot

I know we're all super hype for 3.0 (and still are), but we're just as understanding about the push backs and delays. We know you guys work super hard and care about this place, and that knowledge warms our hearts while we wait in excitement <3 (not to be too uberly cheesy)


----------



## skarmoury

Jeremy said:


> Unfortunately, we are still going to need a little bit of time, so we'll leave it here for the NA midnight release players and switch over tomorrow in the day instead. The server has been going slow for the last 20 minutes, so we'll be going down for a minute now to hopefully resolve that problem.



No worries Jeremy, take your time!! Thanks for the constant update!
(I'm not getting the switch anyway so 3.0 is what I'm patiently waiting for lol)


----------



## LambdaDelta

guys, I think tbt might be bugged now


----------



## xara

LambdaDelta said:


> View attachment 232497
> 
> guys, I think tbt might be bugged now



bearie really liked that comment lmao,, jk but the site has been lowkey glitchy for the last few days aha - it also has been slow as hell randomly sometimes lol


----------



## Ley

take your time, I'm sure it'll be worth the wait


----------



## kikotoot

My New Horizon's copy just shipped!


----------



## xara

my copy is out for delivery,, she’s coming bro i’m gonna cry


----------



## Ley

faiiry said:


> my copy is out for delivery,, she’s coming bro i’m gonna cry



I can't put it down, it truly is an amazing game


----------



## xara

Ley said:


> I can't put it down, it truly is an amazing game



i’m so ready bro omg,, i’m so excited


----------



## matt

kikotoot said:


> My New Horizon's copy just shipped!



That's nice, this thread's about tbt v3


----------



## Antonio

I can't wait for TBT 3.0


----------



## matt

Nor can I


----------



## kikotoot

matt said:


> That's nice, this thread's about tbt v3



My excitement is blurring what's what 

I can't wait to see what's to come in general though!


----------



## Con

Just logged into TBT for the first time in ... a long time. Excited for the new game and forum update


----------



## Ley

I can't waaaaaaaaait


----------



## Lavamaize

me tooo!


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing

I picked up my new horizons copy earlier, played it for 2 hours straight and now I’m taking a short break


----------



## kikotoot

3.0 will be here sooooooooooon! it'll get me through this waiting for tomorrow whenI can actually do stuff in NH


----------



## sierra

I assume that's why TBT is running like dial up today?


----------



## Ley

sierra said:


> I assume that's why TBT is running like dial up today?



I really hope!


----------



## Dinosaurz

It’s so slow omg


----------



## Ley

any ETA or news?


----------



## Khaelis

Holy moly, site is slow as big heck tonight, huh?


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

Hofstadter's law strikes again!


----------



## The Hidden Owl

maybe tomorrow? can't wait!


----------



## xara

logging on for the first time today lol


----------



## Mars Adept

Well... that happened.


----------



## xara

with how long the site was down, i really was expecting to come back and see 3.0 lmao


----------



## Mars Adept

There’s still that notice of it coming on the 18th on the trading boards lol


----------



## windwake-me-up-inside

The forums are taking quite a beating, eh?


----------



## LambdaDelta

bold move of you to make 3.0 look exactly like 2.0 to appease naysayers


----------



## rhinoo

The forum was down for 4 hours

And it didnt update.

I am sad


----------



## Jeremy

It's unfortunate we have been having issues pushing this update through, especially when part of it was on release day. We are going to add the additional NH boards to our current version now and we will have to continue the switchover another time. Sorry for so many delays with this, everyone!


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Are Bells and Shops going to be frozen still, or will you unfreeze them for now?


----------



## Jeremy

Alolan_Apples said:


> Are Bells and Shops going to be frozen still, or will you unfreeze them for now?



It will be best to keep them frozen for the time being, but we will be sure to have plenty of free bells to give away when they are back online.


----------



## Dinosaurz

Did someone say free bells


----------



## Alienfish

Dinosaurz said:


> Did someone say free bells



*bels

And yea better keep it down, I'm busy with NH anyways


----------



## Sloom Lagoon

Jeremy said:


> It's unfortunate we have been having issues pushing this update through, especially when part of it was on release day. We are going to add the additional NH boards to our current version now and we will have to continue the switchover another time. Sorry for so many delays with this, everyone!



Unforeseen issues happen and it's not your fault! Don't worry, don't stress. The change will come and we'll all be happy for it, but for now, the site is doing its job and that's what matters! We'll adore TBT 3.0 when it comes, but it doesn't need to happen immediately.
As others have said, it's better to have a fully working site that's delayed, than a disfunctional site that's been pushed out before it's ready.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I was hoping that the personal info on the user page would be updated to include NH but i guess it'll come eventually. 

It sucks that this site is taking so much effort to update, but it'll probably be super cool when it's finally done!!


----------



## xara

i’m lowkey not posting because i miss earning bells lmao,, can’t wait for 3.0 when everything finally works out!


----------



## sierra

Why is the site still running like dial up if your postponing the update?


----------



## Ley

patience.


----------



## sierra

Asking why the site is running really poorly isn’t being impatient? I couldn’t care less if we update or continue using 2.0. But if the owner themself said they are pushing it back to a later time, I’m wondering why the site is still running like it’s being updated. It’s fine to ask site related questions on a thread about the site lmao


----------



## Jeremy

If we can't resolve the slow loading times today, I'll be upgrading our server resources overnight. In case some people are online then (night owls and earlier time zone people), this will cause everything to be completely down for less than an hour or so.


----------



## shendere

I hope everything works out, I'm sure it's a very difficult and tedious process. Best of luck resolving things


----------



## alv4

Oh, this is not an easy task. I'm new I know (I followed the forum since a few days as a guest) And it's exciting that the new version it's going to be on Xenforo. 
Thanks for all your effort, this site ins incredible!
 (I was wondering why the site is slow, I know now why)


----------



## Hanif1807

I was expecting the forum to be upgraded when the first time i came to visit here today but apparently not yet XD

But yeah i understand the situation. All i can say is goodluck! I'm just gonna enjoy the last days of the old forum


----------



## Allytria

I hope everything goes smoothly this time around! I’m sure it can be a pain but you guys got this!
(￣^￣)


----------



## Ossiran

Here's hoping you guys can nail it soon.


----------



## Jeremy

Our server upgrade is now complete! We decided to start it an hour early, and fortunately it only lasted about 15 minutes. Things should be running better tomorrow!

Note: this is separate from the "TBT 3.0" update. This will just keep things running fast and it should also hopefully alleviate some of the issues we had pushing the update through last week.


----------



## Nougat

Jeremy said:


> Our server upgrade is now complete! We decided to start it an hour early, and fortunately it only lasted about 15 minutes. Things should be running better tomorrow!
> 
> Note: this is separate from the "TBT 3.0" update. This will just keep things running fast and it should also hopefully alleviate some of the issues we had pushing the update through last week.



Thank you Jeremy! Running smoothly again for me indeed.
If we can ever help out with a donation for all the time & resources you put into this forum, I know I'd be more than happy to. I'm very grateful to have this place to turn to and I'd love to chip in.


----------



## sierra

Jeremy said:


> Our server upgrade is now complete! We decided to start it an hour early, and fortunately it only lasted about 15 minutes. Things should be running better tomorrow!
> 
> Note: this is separate from the "TBT 3.0" update. This will just keep things running fast and it should also hopefully alleviate some of the issues we had pushing the update through last week.



love to hear it


----------



## V94

Thank you for your hard work! 

Unfortunately tbt is still loading extremely slow for me. Is anyone else still having this problem? :/


----------



## Maiana

V94 said:


> Unfortunately tbt is still loading extremely slow for me. Is anyone else still having this problem? :/



It's not as bad as yesterday, but the same thing is happening to me as well c:


----------



## Mars Adept

Now that it’s the peak of daytime for many people, the site still can’t handle all the traffic. Looks like Jeremy spoke too soon.


----------



## alv4

V94 said:


> Thank you for your hard work!
> 
> Unfortunately tbt is still loading extremely slow for me. Is anyone else still having this problem? :/



I'm having the exact same problem


----------



## Jeremy

Yes, I may have spoken too soon about today working better! We are going to continue looking into the issue over the next day. Apologies again for all of the recent issues.


----------



## Offbrand Noodle

nice!


----------



## sierra

Unfortunate theres so many issues right at release.


----------



## sleepydreepy

I really hope they fix the website soon. I am glad they are taking their time to work out bugs and what not, but honestly its really bad timing that the website is broken just when NH came out.  Its become really annoying that the website is barely loading at all for me. I just want to connect with people on here about NH and I can't because its not working... I wish they had made the switch sooner or delayed it a month or so. I just wanna access this website with out it timing out!


----------



## sierra

sleepydreepy said:


> I really hope they fix the website soon. I am glad they are taking their time to work out bugs and what not, but honestly its really bad timing that the website is broken just when NH came out.  Its become really annoying that the website is barely loading at all for me. I just want to connect with people on here about NH and I can't because its not working... I wish they had made the switch sooner or delayed it a month or so. I just wanna access this website with out it timing out!



Edit: Oh shi- I think its working again

Edit #2: false alarm, yeah the timing was bad but they will know for next time I guess.


----------



## Mars Adept

This is the only time the site is at normal speed.


----------



## Sanaki

sleepydreepy said:


> I really hope they fix the website soon. I am glad they are taking their time to work out bugs and what not, but honestly its really bad timing that the website is broken just when NH came out.  Its become really annoying that the website is barely loading at all for me. I just want to connect with people on here about NH and I can't because its not working... I wish they had made the switch sooner or delayed it a month or so. I just wanna access this website with out it timing out!



Agreed. Eager to trade with people and I'm just deterred by the site's speed. I understand that the admins are working hard, but that's just me.


----------



## ali.di.magix

This is the first time I've been able to access the site all day ^^" I've missed being able to access it. Not so much because of NH, but just to interact with people here.


----------



## xara

this is the first time i’ve been able to log in all day lmao - i really hope all these bugs are fixed soon bro, it sucks that all this is going on with everyone eager to trade and talk about nh:c


----------



## shendere

Hoping the site is fully accessible and running eventually, hoping for the best! And best of luck with everything so far~


----------



## John Wick

I thought it would be here when I got back.

Looking forward.


----------



## lapaa

Thanks for everyone's hard work! I've been too busy playing NH to even check the forum haha!


----------



## Krissi2197

Thank you to everyone who's working on this site! It seems more bearable for me in the early hours of the morning.


----------



## cornimer

If the site becomes unusable again today, I'd recommend the official TBT discord server for anyone who wants to do trades. There are channels just for trading and visiting people!

P.S.: thank you Jeremy for working tirelessly on this!!

Link to join discord: http://discord.belltreeforums.com/ (copied from this thread about Discord)


----------



## Boccages

When are we switching to Xenfororo ?


----------



## matt

Boccages said:


> When are we switching to Xenfororo ?



When its finished


----------



## alv4

vBulletin maybe is the cause of the problem?


----------



## NibbleGuru

Thank you for your hard work, and the discord link in the interim. This community is great, and I hope the migration makes it even stronger!


----------



## Ley

alv4 said:


> vBulletin maybe is the cause of the problem?



no, I'm 99% sure it can't be bc of vB. it's a super solid software, even if a bit outdated now imo.


----------



## Khaelis

The culprit is likely just the servers can't keep up with the massive popularity ACNH has been getting, especially considering everything is pretty much home because of you-know-what. Really stinks, since I've maybe gotten the forum to load maybe.. three times today at best?


----------



## The Hidden Owl

I'm pretty much always able to get onto the forums, but it just takes a really long time to load. Keep up the good work! Can't wait for 3.0 : )


----------



## xara

sucks that i can only use the forum this late at night with how slow it is during the day,, i really be missing out on the new horizons hype lmao


----------



## LambdaDelta

faiiry said:


> sucks that i can only use the forum this late at night with how slow it is during the day,, i really be missing out on the new horizons hype lmao



I'm honestly amazed how hard people can break the forums during the day

I mean I've been playing nh too much to even bother trying to check tbt lol


----------



## twistinfate

This looks awesome! Thank you for everything you do!


----------



## Sweetley

faiiry said:


> sucks that i can only use the forum this late at night with how slow it is during the day,, i really be missing out on the new horizons hype lmao



It's for me the whole time pretty slow, can't count how many time out errors I get whenever I go and try to check out a thread. It's kinda annoying I must admit, especially when you want to do some trades or such. :/


----------



## Jeremy

The loading times should _finally_ be improved now. Now we will be able to focus on moving us to TBT 3.0 again, so stay tuned.


----------



## will.

thank u jeremy + staff!! your work is very much appreciated!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Jeremy said:


> The loading times should _finally_ be improved now. Now we will be able to focus on moving us to TBT 3.0 again, so stay tuned.



Woo, thank you so much!


----------



## Krissi2197

Already a huge improvement with loading! Thanks so much!


----------



## Antonio

Gracias Jeremy!


----------



## digimon

hurray!! thank you so much staff!


----------



## xara

Jeremy said:


> The loading times should _finally_ be improved now. Now we will be able to focus on moving us to TBT 3.0 again, so stay tuned.



first time being able to access the site before 11pm in a while - thank you!! <3


----------



## Ossiran

Thanks for the update, Jeremy! Here's hoping things go smoothly.


----------



## Khaelis

Well, yesterday around this time I couldn't get the forum to load. But I got it to load reasonably fast today, so I assume the problem has been mitigated finally!


----------



## Ley

thank you, it's working flawlessly now


----------



## LilD

So smooth.  Can't wait for 3.0!TY!


----------



## alv4

Jeremy said:


> The loading times should _finally_ be improved now. Now we will be able to focus on moving us to TBT 3.0 again, so stay tuned.



Thank you!
is working super fast now.


----------



## Antonio

Oh my, it's soo fast. Is this what the future feels like?


----------



## twinkletoes

Thank you sm! Can't wait for 3.0!


----------



## Mars Adept

Thank you for improving the loading times!


----------



## Stevey Queen

Had some trouble midday with loading times but was at work most of the day so idk.

Really hoping everything gets sorted out soon.


----------



## Twiggy_Star

I am excited but if it comes after tomorrow (the 26th of march) I might not be able to enjoy it so I really hope everyone enjoys 3.0.


----------



## Katelyn

I just can't wait to be able to transfer tbt again lol


----------



## AlyssaAC

Hopefully the update will come soon. I would like to start earning tbt again and save up to get a username change. Thank you staff though for working so hard.


----------



## Nougat

Yay, the loading times are normal again tonight! Thanks Jeremy!

Good luck on trying to push the new site through. Hope to see 3.0 here soon, I'm looking forward


----------



## sleepydreepy

So thankful the forum is loading for me today so far with no issues! Yay!


----------



## CookingOkasan

Hey Jerm! Looking forward to the update.


----------



## Mercedes

Ahhh how much longer I need to made tbt trades


----------



## Jared:3

yea for the time being can't we just use and transfer tbt again? why does it have to be unavailable until the update?


----------



## Khaelis

Jared:3 said:


> yea for the time being can't we just use and transfer tbt again? why does it have to be unavailable until the update?



They are having issues getting it to work in the new software, and its causing issues transferring over. They want to sort it out and get it working first.


----------



## Jeremy

We have turned the Feedback, Bells, and Shop systems back on while we look at early April (next week) for our new TBT 3.0 goal.

I'll announce something tomorrow about lost bells over the last few days. We will have some compensation at least.


----------



## LilD

Thanks for the update!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Jeremy said:


> We have turned the Feedback, Bells, and Shop systems back on while we look at early April (next week) for our new TBT 3.0 goal.
> 
> I'll announce something tomorrow about lost bells over the last few days. We will have some compensation at least.



Thank you!  It's so good to see my collectibles again lol.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Did anyone see that database error thingy? It can't be for the update, can it?


----------



## tokumeikibou

just tried to leave someone feedback for a trade and it didn't let me


----------



## shendere

Jeremy said:


> We have turned the Feedback, Bells, and Shop systems back on while we look at early April (next week) for our new TBT 3.0 goal.
> 
> I'll announce something tomorrow about lost bells over the last few days. We will have some compensation at least.



cant wait! <3


----------



## Flyffel

Thank you for the update & your continued hard work! I hope everything will finally go smoothly for the upgrade!! <3 *sends lots of energy and luck*


----------



## jim

aw yesss. thanks for the update staff!


----------



## Twiggy_Star

. I wish I joined on April last year so I would get a chance to experience the change but unfortunately I joined on the 26th so this is my last day.


----------



## Allytria

Thanks for the update and the hard work!!


----------



## Sanaki

Thanks for re-enabling the bell system :>


----------



## coffee biscuit

Thank you for re-enabling the systems, but unfortunately the feedback system is still closed.


----------



## xara

thank you for re-enabling the systems! i missed earning tbt lmao


----------



## alv4

Jeremy said:


> We have turned the Feedback, Bells, and Shop systems back on while we look at early April (next week) for our new TBT 3.0 goal.
> 
> I'll announce something tomorrow about lost bells over the last few days. We will have some compensation at least.



Thanks!
That's my opportunity to earn some bells


----------



## Nougat

Thank you for enabling bells again! And good luck with the move, I hope everything goes way smoother from now on!


----------



## Kurashiki

thanks for all of your hard work and for re-enabling bells, i didnt realize how much i would miss earning them! good luck with the changes and hope it goes smoothly!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Love the new collectible!


----------



## cornimer

Twiggy_Star said:


> . I wish I joined on April last year so I would get a chance to experience the change but unfortunately I joined on the 26th so this is my last day.



You can be a member for more than a year!

Thanks for re-enabling bells, can't wait to see TBT 3.0 whenever it is ready


----------



## oath2order

Jeremy said:


> We have turned the Feedback, Bells, and Shop systems back on while we look at early April (next week) for our new TBT 3.0 goal.
> 
> I'll announce something tomorrow about lost bells over the last few days. We will have some compensation at least.



I want to speak to your manager.


----------



## Antonio

oath2order said:


> I want to speak to your manager.


----------



## Sloom Lagoon

Jeremy said:


> We have turned the Feedback, Bells, and Shop systems back on while we look at early April (next week) for our new TBT 3.0 goal.
> 
> I'll announce something tomorrow about lost bells over the last few days. We will have some compensation at least.



Where was this announcement?  I hope I didn't miss it...


----------



## Triaged

Jeremy said:


> We have turned the Feedback, Bells, and Shop systems back on while we look at early April (next week) for our new TBT 3.0 goal.
> 
> I'll announce something tomorrow about lost bells over the last few days. We will have some compensation at least.



Attempting to leave feedback returns the error: "The Wi-Fi / Trade Feedback system is currently closed."


----------



## Jeremy

thoraofasgard said:


> Where was this announcement?  I hope I didn't miss it...



Not yet, but I'll post something later today!



Thoughtification said:


> Attempting to leave feedback returns the error: "The Wi-Fi / Trade Feedback system is currently closed."



Does it work for you now?


----------



## Ashtot

Looks awesome!


----------



## oath2order

Ashtot said:


> Looks awesome!



Jesus christ all the old people are coming back.


----------



## RoyNumber1

Uh oh


----------



## Antonio

oath2order said:


> Jesus christ all the old people are coming back.



Get rekt, grandpa


----------



## porkpie28

great thanks for keeping us posted


----------



## Jubby Ducks

Wait so will we need to register for an account again or will those also be transferred?
Will there also be a "quick reply" feature?


----------



## MasterM64

Jubby Ducks said:


> Wait so will we need to register for an account again or will those also be transferred?
> Will there also be a "quick reply" feature?



To my knowledge, everything will be transferred and there is a quick reply feature!


----------



## Dox

*Looks really clean. Good work @ everyone who's worked on the 3.0. *


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Jeremy said:


> Not yet, but I'll post something later today!



When will I see the announcement?


----------



## Jeremy

We have distributed some bells for posts that were made in the Animal Crossing: New Horizons board while the bell system was turned off last week. Bells and collectibles will be temporarily disabled again after we move to TBT 3.0 / XenForo. Once they're back online there we'll revisit this again, which will include the previously promised bell giveaway!


----------



## Alolan_Apples

When TBT transfers to Xenforo, will the new staff members be announced?


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Hopefully this wait is worth it!!


----------



## Flyffel

Jubby Ducks said:


> Wait so will we need to register for an account again or will those also be transferred?
> Will there also be a "quick reply" feature?


There is a quick reply feature already. It will unlock for you after you have made a few more posts!


----------



## Triaged

Jeremy said:


> Does it work for you now?



Just tested it and it is functioning! Thank you!


----------



## Antonio

Jeremy said:


> We have distributed some bells for posts that were made in the Animal Crossing: New Horizons board while the bell system was turned off last week. Bells and collectibles will be temporarily disabled again after we move to TBT 3.0 / XenForo. Once they're back online there we'll revisit this again, which will include the previously promised bell giveaway!



Alrighty, thanks!


----------



## LilD

Thanks for the update


----------



## Ley

so excited for 3.0!

- - - Post Merge - - -

also, what are these tags?

https://i.imgur.com/Mf4vDZ6.png


----------



## Alienfish

people tagging random threads with stuff lol they're everywhere

also wishing you guys the best with 3.0 stuff!


----------



## kiwikenobi

It has occurred to me that "early April" includes April Fool's Day. I'm emotionally preparing myself for an April Fool's "update" that isn't 3.0. I'm ready to not believe a thing I hear on that day. 
But maybe the prank will be that they _don't_ play a prank and just update the site. What a twist that would be!


----------



## SensaiGallade

kiwikenobi said:


> It has occurred to me that "early April" includes April Fool's Day. I'm emotionally preparing myself for an April Fool's "update" that isn't 3.0. I'm ready to not believe a thing I hear on that day.
> But maybe the prank will be that they _don't_ play a prank and just update the site. What a twist that would be!



This time they'll deliberately delete all the collectibles and cause the site to go down


----------



## Chris

Alolan_Apples said:


> When TBT transfers to Xenforo, will the new staff members be announced?



To the best of my knowledge I _think_ we are planning to give ourselves a little bit of time to get used to the new system (it changes how some things are handled on our end - e.g. reports) before we promote new staff.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

kiwikenobi said:


> It has occurred to me that "early April" includes April Fool's Day. I'm emotionally preparing myself for an April Fool's "update" that isn't 3.0. I'm ready to not believe a thing I hear on that day.
> But maybe the prank will be that they _don't_ play a prank and just update the site. What a twist that would be!



TBT 3.0 is the most elaborate April Fool's prank of all time.  They were able to drag it out for weeks without suspicion.


----------



## Ossiran

The poor tree has been waiting so long for it update.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

IT'S HAPPENING YALLLLLL


----------



## Corrie

xSuperMario64x said:


> IT'S HAPPENING YALLLLLL



I know!! I'm so excited!!!!


----------



## Jeremy

Sorry to disappoint but the notice and downtime was a mistake. We have a company helping with the migration, but they accidentally started a few days earlier than planned, which included turning the forum in offline mode and posting the notice some of you may have seen.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Jeremy said:


> Sorry to disappoint but the notice and downtime was a mistake. We have a company helping with the migration, but they accidentally started a few days earlier than planned, which included turning the forum in offline mode and posting the notice some of you may have seen.



bruhhhhhh  buncha poopoos lol


I guess it's not happening today ahhhh


----------



## MasterM64

Jeremy said:


> Sorry to disappoint but the notice and downtime was a mistake. We have a company helping with the migration, but they accidentally started a few days earlier than planned, which included turning the forum in offline mode and posting the notice some of you may have seen.



Thank you for the update Jeremy, wish the best on migrating!


----------



## Lavamaize

Thanks for the update!


----------



## Luxen

Jeremy said:


> Sorry to disappoint but the notice and downtime was a mistake. We have a company helping with the migration, but they accidentally started a few days earlier than planned, which included turning the forum in offline mode and posting the notice some of you may have seen.



Oh, thanks for clarifying that. At least that's one thing taken care of for now.
Really looking forward to when TBT 3.0 finally hits though.


----------



## Antonio

Jeremy said:


> Sorry to disappoint but the notice and downtime was a mistake. We have a company helping with the migration, but they accidentally started a few days earlier than planned, which included turning the forum in offline mode and posting the notice some of you may have seen.



Isn't it alittle too soon for an april fools joke, anyways? I'll see y'all tomorrow!


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I have another question about software updates. Will the ignore list eventually block users from even reading their posts, as if they never existed? Like if let’s say Kyle blocks Cartman, Kyle’s posts are completely absent when Cartman is logged in, but Cartman can see Kyle’s posts when he’s using a different account.


----------



## Jeremy

Alolan_Apples said:


> I have another question about software updates. Will the ignore list eventually block users from even reading their posts, as if they never existed? Like if let’s say Kyle blocks Cartman, Kyle’s posts are completely absent when Cartman is logged in, but Cartman can see Kyle’s posts when he’s using a different account.



I haven't tested, but as far as I know it works the same way as it does now, which is that it's more of an "ignore" than a "block."


----------



## Ley

thanks for the update. hoping 3.0 will be released this week


----------



## SockHead

dude i was buying villagers and the seller LEFT because of this WTF! I demand a TBT Bell refund WTF!


----------



## Jeremy

We will be working on the site update tomorrow (*Thursday, April 2nd*) and it will be *down for 3 hours or more* in the middle of the day EDT. As we've mentioned before, our Discord server will be available and we will also post updates on Twitter.

When we come back online, a few things may not be perfect right away:

Bells and collectibles will be turned off for at least 24 hours.
Some permissions (such as closing trading threads) might need to be adjusted.
If user information isn't up-to-date, we will address it on a case-by-case basis.
Threads and posts that contain certain symbols may not display them correctly. We will be addressing this later in the day.
Other various things that will need to be cleaned up or adjusted from the software change.
Thank you for being patient with us during these last few weeks while we have been working on moving the site over.  Many people have been working on this project and, when it comes to the forum's data, we have been working with a company the specializes in forum migrations. They ran into a few issues during our original attempts, so hopefully no new problems cause any more delays! TBT has been quite busy lately, so while it's unfortunate we'll need to be down for some time, getting this finished will be a big step for the future of the forum. Also please keep in mind that the length of downtime can often be difficult to estimate, so please bear with us if you still can't access the forum after some time.


----------



## seliph

Jeremy said:


> We will be working on the site update tomorrow (*Thursday, April 2nd*) and it will be *down for 3 hours or more* in the middle of the day EDT. As we've mentioned before, our Discord server will be available and we will also post updates on Twitter.
> 
> When we come back online, a few things may not be perfect right away:
> 
> Bells and collectibles will be turned off for at least 24 hours.
> Some permissions (such as closing trading threads) might need to be adjusted.
> If user information isn't up-to-date, we will address it on a case-by-case basis.
> Threads and posts that contain certain symbols may not display them correctly. We will be addressing this later in the day.
> Other various things that will need to be cleaned up or adjusted from the software change.
> Thank you for being patient with us during these last few weeks while we have been working on moving the site over.  Many people have been working on this project and, when it comes to the forum's data, we have been working with a company the specializes in forum migrations. They ran into a few issues during our original attempts, so hopefully no new problems cause any more delays! TBT has been quite busy lately, so while it's unfortunate we'll need to be down for some time, getting this finished will be a big step for the future of the forum. Also please keep in mind that the length of downtime can often be difficult to estimate, so please bear with us if you still can't access the forum after some time.



haha nice april fools joke


----------



## Ley

seliph said:


> haha nice april fools joke



if it comes out on April 2nd, technically it's not April Fools anymore.

so hyyyyped!!


----------



## kikotoot

tp collectible for april fools?


----------



## Paperboy012305

Ley said:


> if it comes out on April 2nd, technically it's not April Fools anymore.
> 
> so hyyyyped!!


*Has flashbacks to 2015's April 1st Nintendo Direct*

Anyway. Could this update be the one!? Seems too good to be true.


----------



## SockHead

Can't wait!


----------



## alv4

Finally!
I'm excited!
Hope everything went well


----------



## LilD

Thanks! Finally lol


----------



## LadyDestani

Looking forward to the update! Hope everything goes well!


----------



## LambdaDelta

so is this gonna be the update proper or more backend stuffs?


----------



## xSuperMario64x

kikotoot said:


> tp collectible for april fools?



YES PLEASE



Seriously tho staff we need the tp collectible

- - - Post Merge - - -



LambdaDelta said:


> so is this gonna be the update proper or more backend stuffs?



Also kinda wondering this


----------



## pawpatrolbab

This is so exciting! I noticed that in profiles it still shows town info for New Leaf, will it be changed to New Horizons island info with the update?


----------



## Antonio

LambdaDelta said:


> so is this gonna be the update proper or more backend stuffs?



The proper update, I presume.



> Other various things that will need to be cleaned up or adjusted from the software change.


----------



## mocha.

Praying this isn’t an April fools joke! Haha. How exciting


----------



## Kristen

So hyped, thank you staff!


----------



## Krissi2197

Super excited for this! Gonna miss the site when it's down but I know I'm gonna love the updates when it decides to come back online. c: Thank you to everyone putting your time aside to deal with these updates!


----------



## BbyDeeEMILY

ooh, hope everything goes well~


----------



## Ossiran

Hope it goes well this time!


----------



## Jacob

Good luck with the update today :]


----------



## Antonio

Good luck!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Looking forward to 3.0!


----------



## Kristen

hopefully it goes well!


----------



## V94

Good luck today! Can't wait : )


----------



## kentai

super hyped, this looks so dope


----------



## Paperboy012305

Ah, so this is 3.0 after all. Well, do well in it.


----------



## skarmoury

almost forgot to change into my 5x2 lineup lol
cant wait for 3.0!


----------



## alv4

The last post on vBulletin!
Go xenforo!


----------



## Ley

it's about to happen!


----------



## LilD

Bye 2.0


----------



## Trundle

Good luck with the migration! Fingers are crossed that it goes well this time


----------



## Sloom Lagoon

Fool me once, shame on me.
Fool me twice, shame on you.
Fool me a third time, and I'm just confused? o.o

Is there a delay?


----------



## MapleSilver

Looks like I survived the migration. This new interface will take a bit to get used to.


----------



## LambdaDelta

rip my lineup lol


----------



## kentai

this came out amazing, nice work everyone


----------



## twinkletoes

It's....... beautiful.


----------



## HappyTails

I like it. Also great that it's mobile friendly.


----------



## BbyDeeEMILY

OMG!!! It looks so good!! so glad the update went well!!! Ahhh


----------



## rianne

How exciting! Thanks again for all your hard work, staff.


----------



## CozyKitsune

wow its a lot more different than I expected ! Looks nice


----------



## sunchild

thanks for all the hard work! it looks great!!


----------



## Noctis

everything looking good. need to fix my avatar tho


----------



## Raayzx

Test
Looking good!


----------



## deerprongs

wow, this is lovely! everything looks great!


----------



## Aliuvial

I can't figure out how to put a flair on my posts for buying/selling/trading etc like we used to.


----------



## kiwikenobi

Wow, here we are!


----------



## Saylor

Whoaaa look at that tree. It looks good!


----------



## PunchyTheCat

wow, this looks beautiful.


----------



## Sanaki

Looks good, going to take time getting used to for me


----------



## LambdaDelta

oh btw, ya'll may want to go to your alerts preferences to avoid going insane from useless spam ones


----------



## Speeny

Looks good.


----------



## Thunder

now this is some gourmet ****


----------



## DrewAC

Looks awesome!!

Great job!!


----------



## rhinoo

This new forum looks so good!


----------



## xara

it’s finally here!! gonna take a while to adjust lmao


----------



## CuteYuYu

Ahh it's here!! Looks great c:


----------



## kikotoot

This is so gorgeous my goodness
I love the round edges on the profile photos


----------



## skarmoury

IT'S HERE IT'S HERE IT'S HERE
also my icon got cut rip extended icon


----------



## Stil

Im missing 80 positive feedbacks. i had around 140


----------



## RoyNumber1

Looking decent so far.


----------



## LambdaDelta

skarmoury said:


> also my icon got cut rip extended icon


looks strangely cute like that, ngl

like she's just peeking out at us


----------



## John Wick

Bit cramped viewing desktop on a mobile (beige makes it hard to see with my eyes, it's blinding), and hard to navigate pages.

Turned off all the new alerts so that's done, though I can't find PM's.

Miss the old TBT.

Not to worry.


Edit. Would be good if there was a way to collapse the side so the forum is wide and readable.


----------



## Tako

Yesssss! We finally have conversations instead of PMs! They're gonna be so much easier to track now. <3


----------



## Khaelis

Oh boy! Old with the old, finally in with the new.


----------



## Justin

Aliuvial said:


> I can't figure out how to put a flair on my posts for buying/selling/trading etc like we used to.



Working on this! I believe it should be fixed now, let me know if you run into any other prefix or flair issues.


----------



## xara

i lowkey miss 2.0 already lmao


----------



## Fey

I feel so...centered somehow


----------



## kikotoot

It's kinda weird not having the bar at the top with everything  but this is so nice I can't stop looking at it and checking new thins out


----------



## Stil

*I feel weird*


----------



## Jacob

This looks awesome


----------



## Jeremy

A lot of things still need to be adjusted and I've heard that some of the feedback is missing. Since it's so late a lot of it will have to wait until tomorrow, so please bear with us for the time being.


----------



## Maiana

This is exciting !! Thank you TBT Staff !


----------



## Aliuvial

The forum flair is fixed at least for me!


----------



## toothless12

Very nice looking and clean, but I can't insert a new sig pic nor change the size of my sig pic so it's gigantic


----------



## Murray

Congrats admin team!! Everything looks so new and shiny


----------



## Mayor Deanna

Woohoo! It looks so nice!


----------



## Raz

Loved it. Xenforo is a very good platform, and vBulletin is outdated. The navigation on the mobile is also vastly improved. The layout is cleaner and clear.


----------



## Dim

Gonna take some time for me to get used to but great job!


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I wonder when we can see profile pages again.
EDIT: I found it. I can see my profile page.

Because I’m a mobile user, this feels weird.


----------



## Flyffel

Congratulations!!! <3 

It's more different than I expected, will take some getting used to. lol


----------



## Shinigamii

Probably stupid question but i don't see the shop? collectibles nor i see option to send bells


----------



## Dormire

Shinigamii said:


> Probably stupid question but i don't see the shop? collectibles nor i see option to send bells



Same here. AHH. It's bothering meeee


----------



## SheepMareep

Looks gorgeous so far!!! Make sure to get lots of sleep and food in you c: I know it's a lot of work and theres no rush to get everything done tonight! You guys snapped


----------



## ZekkoXCX

this new layout looks so pretty. <3


----------



## Shinigamii

Dormire said:


> Same here. AHH. It's bothering meeee



Yes same here i feel so lost


----------



## Dormire

Shinigamii said:


> Yes same here i feel so lost



People say it's pretty but I'm having a headache for some reason? Too bright? I'm already at 0 brightness but it still hurts my eyes and kinda makes me dizzy oof. (It's kinda hard to navigate too...?)


----------



## Chaunter

Mobile is so much easier now! Thank you for the amazing updates!!


----------



## Justin

Dormire said:


> People say it's pretty but I'm having a headache for some reason? Too bright? I'm already at 0 brightness but it still hurts my eyes and kinda makes me dizzy oof. (It's kinda hard to navigate too...?)



Hi! In terms of brightness, that's probably because we currently don't have the time of day changes setup yet. On the old site, the brightness of many elements would dim towards the evening. We hope to have time of day enabled soon, but it could take some time!


----------



## bcmii

Justin said:


> Hi! In terms of brightness, that's probably because we currently don't have the time of day changes setup yet. On the old site, the brightness of many elements would dim towards the evening. We hope to have time of day enabled soon, but it could take some time!



Don't overdo yourselves. Y'all have already done a ton. This is amazing! Gonna take a while to get used to, though


----------



## Raz

Justin said:


> Hi! In terms of brightness, that's probably because we currently don't have the time of day changes setup yet. On the old site, the brightness of many elements would dim towards the evening. We hope to have time of day enabled soon, but it could take some time!


Would it be possible to offer a night mode? Like, regardless of the time? I know it wouldn't "fit" the color scheme, but it would be very helpful.


----------



## Raz

Shinigamii said:


> Probably stupid question but i don't see the shop? collectibles nor i see option to send bells


There's a disclaimer on the top of the page that explains that the shop is currently disabled. 

I never used it so I don't even know how it works.


----------



## matt

Well done Justin and Jeremy you have done a good job with it.


----------



## John Wick

I can't find PM's it says conversations, and people can join?

Isn't it private anymore?


----------



## Shinigamii

Raz said:


> There's a disclaimer on the top of the page that explains that the shop is currently disabled.
> 
> I never used it so I don't even know how it works.


Thank you! c:


----------



## Khaelis

Shinigamii said:


> Probably stupid question but i don't see the shop? collectibles nor i see option to send bells



I think it is disabled for a little while longer for them to sort it out.



John Wick said:


> I can't find PM's it says conversations, and people can join?
> 
> Isn't it private anymore?



XenForo's software makes use of conversations, they're basically group chats but can be done one-on-one as makeshift direct messages.


----------



## Raz

John Wick said:


> I can't find PM's it says conversations, and people can join?
> 
> Isn't it private anymore?


You can have a personal conversation with just another person or add more people to the conversation.


----------



## John Wick

I can't delete the conversations.


----------



## Jessy_Azran

I like this new design, I can actually see the writing! And we can like posts on our profile, and it is hard to navigate,but I guess this is the beginning. I can't find my subscribed threads though. Wow, we even have emojis too! Yay, I love them!


----------



## John Wick

I can't quote. It's all blended. 

Can it be clear like the other skin?


----------



## lapaa

Wow really stunning! Excellent work! Mobile use seems much better so far! Thanks for all your hard work ^^


----------



## piske

wooooo! loving the mobile optimization! c:


----------



## John Wick

I can't see if anyone is replying, the beige. I tried to quote and nothing happened.



Dormire said:


> People say it's pretty but I'm having a headache for some reason? Too bright? I'm already at 0 brightness but it still hurts my eyes and kinda makes me dizzy oof. (It's kinda hard to navigate too...?)



Yes, my eyes are flickering. I get glasses next week but that won't fix it I don't think.

Edit. I got an alert saying not to spam.
I wasn't. I just can't see what I'm doing.


----------



## ali.di.magix

It looks so different and so clean! I've only used it on mobile so far, but it's such a vast improvement so far for mobile. Can't wait to see it on my laptop


----------



## Chris

John Wick said:


> I can't quote. It's all blended.
> 
> Can it be clear like the other skin?



After you have pressed "+Quote" on a user's post, you then need to press the "Insert Quotes..." button when you come to write your post.


----------



## skarmoury

LambdaDelta said:


> looks strangely cute like that, ngl
> 
> like she's just peeking out at us


aw ur right i should keep it that way for a bit
also you quoted me and I GOT NOTIFIED THIS IS SO AMAZING I FEEL SO HAPPY


----------



## Jeremy

Emails weren't working for the first couple of hours, but they should be now.


----------



## th8827

Looks nice, but I also feel that parts of it are a bit too sleek.

I have not figured out how PMs work on the new system. Are they renamed Conversations, or is that something different?


----------



## Chris

th8827 said:


> Looks nice, but I also feel that parts of it are a bit too sleek.
> 
> I have not figured out how PMs work on the new system. Are they renamed Conversations, or is that something different?



Yes, Conversations are the new name for PMs.


----------



## Mars Adept

Is there any way to switch to a more desktop layout? I don’t like the mobile design.


----------



## mocha.

Wow!! It looks amazing!
I’m excited to hop on my laptop, currently viewing it on mobile


----------



## John Wick

Vrisnem said:


> Yes, Conversations is the new name for PMs.


I can't delete them. It feels invasive, not like a PM. 

Figured out how to quote but stuff collapses.
Just need to rest my eyes I think.


----------



## Mars Adept

If only I had a laptop... I miss the desktop layout on the old design.


----------



## th8827

As a heads up, the header picture is stuck to the left side of the screen while the main forum part is centered, so they don't line up.

The page also seems to get stuck if I enter is while the browser window is maximized, breaking scrolling. At least, for me it does.

When scrolling up and down, the little triangle next to "Forums" on the top menu keeps appearing and disappearing, making the menu on top appear to flicker or jitter. This can cause headaches for people.


----------



## Ameer

Shoutout to all of the admins for all their hardwork! You guys did a phenomenal job. Have been here for a long time now and want to thank you for continuing to make this community last and remain strong


----------



## Hopeless Opus

just 2 questions that i'm not sure have been answered yet..

i'm not sure if this has been mentioned yet, but for us with avatar extenders, is that going to be an obsolete perk now? because as of right now, avatar width extenders aren't working and only show 100x100 of the image.

i like the way the forum looks, but is there any way to go back to the old look instead of the current look? kind of like switching to a 'skin' that will show the old look rather than this look. or is this the look that everyone will permanently have now?


----------



## Stil

You know what? At first I didn't like the new layout, I'll be honest.. But its growing on me pretty quickly.


----------



## floatingzoo

Wow it is so beautiful! 

How do we send tbt to other users?


----------



## Halloqueen

Thank you very much for all your hard work! 

The site looks great. I'm happy that we finally made the jump, and looking forward to the return to normalcy down the road when the currently disabled features make their return.


----------



## Chris

John Wick said:


> I can't delete them. It feels invasive, not like a PM.
> 
> Figured out how to quote but stuff collapses.
> Just need to rest my eyes I think.



You can still delete conversations/PMs, it just has a new name now. There are in fact two ways to do this: 

The first is to click the "Leave" button at the top of the conversation. You can also choose whether to delete it forever, or if you would like to be notified if a user responds later.












Or if you click the "Show all..." button on the conversations tab you can use check boxes to select conversations you want to leave, then select the "Leave" option from the drop-down menu that appears along the button of the screen. This also allows you to mass leave conversations if you ever need to declutter your inbox.


----------



## Sloom Lagoon

Thanks for all your hard work! I jumped on mobile as soon as I woke up and it looks so good!


----------



## Chris

Hopeless Opus said:


> just 2 questions that i'm not sure have been answered yet..
> 
> i'm not sure if this has been mentioned yet, but for us with avatar extenders, is that going to be an obsolete perk now? because as of right now, avatar width extenders aren't working and only show 100x100 of the image.
> 
> i like the way the forum looks, but is there any way to go back to the old look instead of the current look? kind of like switching to a 'skin' that will show the old look rather than this look. or is this the look that everyone will permanently have now?



The feature is now obsolete, I'm afraid! The staff have lost larger avatars too. 

There is not a way to return to the old appearance. 



floatingzoo said:


> Wow it is so beautiful!
> 
> How do we send tbt to other users?



The shop and forum currency are currently disabled, but they will return.


----------



## Sanaki

Thanks for everyone's hard work, it's really sleek.


----------



## Nougat

Yay, congrats on the move! It looks great.

One question though: in signature & post layouts using tables, the tables are now visible in a brown colour. Will this be changed still or should I edit to find other options? It also looks like links, no matter what colour you make them, stay brown. Thank you


----------



## Sweetley

Looks pretty! Although it will take some time for me to get used to it tbh.  

One question: Will the Gyroid Smilies be added to the Generic Smilies one day or are they gone forever?
I kinda miss them...


----------



## Stil

WAIT A MINUTE..... where the heck are my Gyroid Emojis?!@


----------



## Khaelis

Infinity said:


> WAIT A MINUTE..... where the heck are my Gyroid Emojis?!@



Removed, just like in New Horizons. Gotta keep up with the times, right? Gyroids were so New Leaf.


----------



## John Wick

But leaving doesn't delete because it says others can join.

That means if you're having a private conversation and someone else joins in that the other person invited, that you didn't, they can read everything that was said?


----------



## Khaelis

John Wick said:


> But leaving doesn't delete because it says others can join.
> 
> That means if you're having a private conversation and someone else joins in that the other person invited, that you didn't, they can read everything that was said?



The creator of the conversation can click a checkmark allowing all users to invite people to the conversation. It is marked OFF by default. If you create it, only you can invite more... not too difficult to get the hang of! You'll get use to it...


----------



## Sweetley

Two more questions:

- Is it normal that you don't see anymore which other users viewing a thread/board? Will this be added later or...?

- Is the invisible mode gone or did I just not found it yet? (Or more like, how do I know if I'm in invisible mode, lol)


----------



## Chris

Scrapper said:


> Two more questions:
> 
> - Is it normal that you don't see anymore which other users viewing a thread/board? Will this be added later or...?
> 
> - Is the invisible mode gone or did I just not found it yet? (Or more like, how do I know if I'm in invisible mode, lol)



Not being able to see other users activity on boards/threads is normal, yes. I don't know if it's something we'll be re-adding later. 

Invisible mode still exists. See your *privacy* settings. Note that whether you set your online activity to visible/invisible to other people you will still appear as online to yourself.


----------



## floatingzoo

Vrisnem said:


> The feature is now obsolete, I'm afraid! The staff have lost larger avatars too.
> 
> There is not a way to return to the old appearance.
> 
> 
> 
> The shop and forum currency are currently disabled, but they will return.


I see thank you!


----------



## LilD

Thanks for all the hard work, site looks great!


----------



## digimon

site looks fantastic!! thanks staff!  c:


----------



## Hanif1807

When the first time i visited the forum today, i suddenly clapped my hands because the new TBT is finally here. It probably takes time to get used to the layout but it's still a great change!


----------



## chocopug

It looks great! Very clean and modern.


----------



## Geoni

Looking nice, good job staff!


----------



## Zireael

Looks really nice but I'm wondering if there's a way to view the desktop variant on mobile? I generally browse here a lot via mobile and while it does look nice I can't see signatures (I'm assuming collectibles are disabled currently because of the move?) and it feels a little cramped. I'm sure it looks gorgeous on desktop, I haven't had the chance to check it out yet but judging by the preview screens it looks clean. Good job to everyone who made this possible.

Edit: also is it safe to assume that title colours aren't coming back and I can remove the code around my title or is it just borked right now?


----------



## Geoni

That being said can this not be a thing?


----------



## Chris

Geoni said:


> That being said can this not be a thing?



You don't love it!? Three of us on the staff were gushing over how much we love that feature earlier.


----------



## Geoni

Vrisnem said:


> You don't love it!? Three of us on the staff were gushing over how much we love that feature earlier.



Wouldn't that make moderating harder for staff? It's going to be so messy in mafia. Also I can't make ISO links using the threadID and memberIDs anymore. T_T

Or, rather, old ones are broken at least.

Oh boy post merge is gone. XD

Edit: nevermind lol. No more --------post merge------- at least


----------



## Chris

Zireael said:


> Looks really nice but I'm wondering if there's a way to view the desktop variant on mobile? I generally browse here a lot via mobile and while it does look nice I can't see signatures (I'm assuming collectibles are disabled currently because of the move?) and it feels a little cramped. I'm sure it looks gorgeous on desktop, I haven't had the chance to check it out yet but judging by the preview screens it looks clean. Good job to everyone who made this possible.
> 
> Edit: also is it safe to assume that title colours aren't coming back and I can remove the code around my title or is it just borked right now?



I don't think there is a way to switch to desktop view on mobile. I personally don't see a need for it (but that's my opinion rather than the view of the staff - I've no idea what the rest of the team's thoughts are on this).

Collectibles are disabled right now, yes. To the best of my knowledge user title colours and animated avatars are gone for the same reason. Everything will return eventually.



Geoni said:


> Wouldn't that make moderating harder for staff? It's going to be so messy in mafia. Also I can't make ISO links using the threadID and memberIDs anymore. T_T



It actually makes it easier for us! @dizzy bone was able to see I'd responded to messages aimed at the staff earlier so knew that she no longer needed to do so without having to refresh the page.


----------



## xara

my reaction score is 8,, what does that mean?


----------



## Chris

faiiry said:


> my reaction score is 8,, what does that mean?



It means how many people have liked/loved your posts since the move to TBT 3.0. This will actually be removed later (the score only - not the like feature as a whole) so don't worry about it.


----------



## Zireael

Vrisnem said:


> I don't think there is a way to switch to desktop view on mobile. I personally don't see a need for it (but that's my opinion rather than the view of the staff - I've no idea what the rest of the team's thoughts are on this).
> 
> Collectibles are disabled right now, yes. To the best of my knowledge user title colours and animated avatars are gone for the same reason. Everything will return eventually.


Cool thanks for the response. I get that some probably don't deem it to be necessary but it does feel like mobile is at a slight disadvantage with so much information withheld from posts. I know you can just check someone's profile but I really enjoyed having all that information presented around a post, it made it much easier to see what people were offering at a glance such as shops and giveaways they had linked in their signature.

Glad to hear that title colours are coming back though


----------



## r a t

this glow up is so nice, the layout reminds me more of social media platforming and isn’t as formal as the old design, well done guys everything has been working amazingly so far <3


----------



## Mars Adept

Zireael said:


> Cool thanks for the response. I get that some probably don't deem it to be necessary but it does feel like mobile is at a slight disadvantage with so much information withheld from posts. I know you can just check someone's profile but I really enjoyed having all that information presented around a post, it made it much easier to see what people were offering at a glance such as shops and giveaways they had linked in their signature.
> 
> Glad to hear that title colours are coming back though



I agree. I asked this question twice on this thread(once before the update and another time today), and the staff never answered me for whatever reason. I don’t have a laptop but I’m sure the site looks great on desktop. Just wish I could see that as opposed to the claustrophobic and generically mobile version.

There are other sites, including forums, that let you switch between mobile and desktop layouts, so I hope that the staff add that feature soon.


----------



## skarmoury

Hey! So I ran into a problem that said we can’t add more than 20 images to a post.

Can that be fixed or something? Pretty big bummer since I liked dumping lots of pics in my trade/sale thread.


----------



## matt

Is it me or is the Bell Tree Forums words at the top of desktop version a bit blurry?


----------



## Bowden

The new design is clean! Makes the forum look really professional and tidy. Nice work guys.


----------



## Krissi2197

It's so beautiful omg!! The mobile layout!!


----------



## Miharu

I'M SO HAPPY!!!!! THIS LOOKS AMAZING!!! <3 I also love the Conversation features of being able to add multiple people to a convo!! I've been letting people catalog my cute set and antique set and before I would have to dm everyone one by one and if someone d/cs or if I d/ced or something happens to online services, I'll have to track down people or need them to dm me and find out who was on my island before, but now it's just so much easier! I'm happy it lets up to 5 people it seems! If anything happens to the connection we can easily chat with everyone and find out instead of dming them 1 by 1 again hahaha!

THANK TBT MODS FOR ALL YOUR HARD WORK AAAAA Can't wait to see everything completed!!


----------



## Krissi2197

Also for those of you with the mobile version who want to swap to desktop if you turn your phone sideways it seems to work for me? Idk if it's the phone I have (Samsung Galscy) or if its a feature but go ahead and try it!


----------



## Sweetley

matt said:


> Is it me or is the Bell Tree Forums words at the top of desktop version a bit blurry?


Thought this too at first when I saw it. Perhaps it's the overall design that makes it look blurry?


----------



## namiieco

Oh my god it looks amazing!


----------



## R. Planet

Not loving the mobile version and I'm always on mobile. I enjoyed being on an actual forum. This may not be for me anymore.


----------



## Mars Adept

Krissi2197 said:


> Also for those of you with the mobile version who want to swap to desktop if you turn your phone sideways it seems to work for me? Idk if it's the phone I have (Samsung Galscy) or if its a feature but go ahead and try it!



THANK YOU! I’m not fond of using my phone sideways, but this will have to do, at least for now.


----------



## Ley

Vrisnem said:


> It means how many people have liked/loved your posts since the move to TBT 3.0. This will actually be removed later (the score only - not the like feature as a whole) so don't worry about it.



why will you remove it?

I'm loving 3.0 so far! great job


----------



## Zireael

Krissi2197 said:


> Also for those of you with the mobile version who want to swap to desktop if you turn your phone sideways it seems to work for me? Idk if it's the phone I have (Samsung Galscy) or if its a feature but go ahead and try it!


You're amazing! This works for now even if it still feels a little squished because the header won't collapse when I scroll down. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## alv4

It's finally here!
I love it 
I'm on mobile now and the improvements are incredible.

Thanks for the hard work.


----------



## Chris

Ley said:


> why will you remove it?
> 
> I'm loving 3.0 so far! great job



We don't want it to become a contest or be seen as a ranking/reputation system.


----------



## xara

all my new horizons feedback is gone,, will it be added back at some point?


----------



## Trundle

Loving the new forums. My only qualm is that there is only a page selector on the bottom of the page on mobile rather than on top and bottom like vB had. Thanks Jeremy & staff for all the hard work!


----------



## Imbri

I haven't had a chance to look everything over yet, but what I've seen looks incredible. Thank you for all the hard work you've done.

One thing I'd like, and maybe it's my older eyes that have trouble, but the shading for sticky threads - could it be just a tad darker? It would be a lot easier to see where the active threads start, especially in busy sub-forums.


----------



## SensaiGallade

faiiry said:


> all my new horizons feedback is gone,, will it be added back at some point?


Ratings are down for the time being, they should be back eventually


----------



## Antonio

Love the forums but is there still a setting to display more then 10 posts a page or will that be added in the feature?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Whoa, this is gonna take some getting used to.  I'm glad you were finally able to update though!


----------



## unravel

Better UI


----------



## Fizzii

I LOVE IT! it's so much cleaner!! I've only just logged on so not got to grips with it yet but it's visually so refreshing!


----------



## Peter

me and my non-green name hate it and would like to speak to a manager!!

just kidding it looks great ty for all the hard work


----------



## joey ^_^

aaaaa everything is so bright and pretty!! i love the font it looks so friendly <3 good job guys thanks for the hard work!! ^^


----------



## Ley

Vrisnem said:


> We don't want it to become a contest or be seen as a ranking/reputation system.



I'm glad you decided to do that


----------



## Jubby Ducks

This is so exciting! I love the look of the new forums and ease of use.
Everything looks so spiffy too!


----------



## Megan.

Yay, thank you for the update. The forum looks amazing!


----------



## Kaiaa

It looks very smooth and nice. Wonderful job everyone!


----------



## cIementine

it's looking so smooth!!! my eyes are still adjusting


----------



## Antonio

Avatars look way better if they were size 120px x 120px rather then 96px x 96px.


----------



## Bcat

Ooooh it’s here! It looks so good on mobile too. I love it!!!


----------



## Midoriya

Love the new look of the site!  Thanks to the staff for all the hard work on this.  It’ll take some getting used to, but this will make a lot of things a lot easier and more sleek.


----------



## Valzed

Seeing TBT 3,0 for the first time was a treat! I'm looking forward to seeing how everything looks & feels when all the features are up & running together. I still didn't know where everything was on the previous version so I'm sure to get lost on 3.0. lol!

Thank you to everyone who worked on bring TBT 3.0 to us!


----------



## alv4

Trundle said:


> Loving the new forums. My only qualm is that there is only a page selector on the bottom of the page on mobile rather than on top and bottom like vB had. Thanks Jeremy & staff for all the hard work!



This.
It would be nice to have pagination in the top too.



Antonio said:


> Love the forums but is there still a setting to display more then 10 posts a page or will that be added in the feature?



It seems that cannot be changed. Hope that option can be enabled


----------



## cornimer

Woohoo first post in the new forum! Haven't looked around at everything yet but it's looking good, thanks for all the hard work on this!


----------



## SheepMareep

Only just now got to check out the desktop site (Loving the mobile) and I am SO happy with the changes. Honestly did not like the previous UI as it felt too out dated for me; very old-school forum type of feel and wasn't as clean. This one is much more modern and doesn't give me those weird early 2000's feelings anymore lol. I am also SO EXCITED to have more emojis!! the lack of emojis in the last version absolutely killed me 
The new desktop mode definitely has some features I need to get used to (my eyes always go to the sky to find my inbox  ) but I am sure I will get used to them in like.... a day 

I would also 100% suggest creating a "night" mode as others have stated because it all seems so much brighter than the previous layout, but nothing lowering your brightness can't fix at the moment.


----------



## piske

loving the @ feature! thank you!


----------



## galactickat4240

I am so happy with this update!  It's so sleek and a good interface to be in


----------



## Midoriya

Also, can I just mention how much I love the fact that we can see which threads we’ve already replied to now?  That makes things soooo much easier tbh.


----------



## Sloom Lagoon

Can we get a separate section on New Horizons for Villager trading? It's hard to go through Nooks Cranny with so many 'looking for dreamie' posts!
Also is there a way to show more threads on a page? I feel like there's aren't many on each page!


----------



## Jeremy

I made this new thread in Bell Tree HQ specifically for reporting issues, so you can report things over there even if you already said it here because it may have been missed. https://www.belltreeforums.com/thre...-tracking-and-faq-thread.486391/#post-8567096



th8827 said:


> As a heads up, the header picture is stuck to the left side of the screen while the main forum part is centered, so they don't line up.
> 
> The page also seems to get stuck if I enter is while the browser window is maximized, breaking scrolling. At least, for me it does.
> 
> When scrolling up and down, the little triangle next to "Forums" on the top menu keeps appearing and disappearing, making the menu on top appear to flicker or jitter. This can cause headaches for people.



If you're able to show this in screenshots and post it in the thread above, we could look into it. This doesn't sound normal.



Peter said:


> me and my non-green name hate it and would like to speak to a manager!!
> 
> just kidding it looks great ty for all the hard work



By the way, I forgot to mention earlier that retired staff are now just regular members. Removing the green _was_ intentional, but removing everything is just temporary so it's easier to change user group permissions here. In the near future, sages will be called retired staff and it will be signified in some way other than a different name color.



thoraofasgard said:


> Can we get a separate section on New Horizons for Villager trading? It's hard to go through Nooks Cranny with so many 'looking for dreamie' posts!
> Also is there a way to show more threads on a page? I feel like there's aren't many on each page!



This will be coming today!


----------



## seliph

i don't think this really belongs in the bugs/issues thread but are tables bound to have these solid brown borders 'cause my sig is not having it


----------



## shootingxtar

oh wow the interface looks so nice, gonna be kinda hard to get used to


----------



## Zura

I'm using the Chrome App and it has an option to go to the desktop site. Android btw


----------



## Ossiran

Yay! It's finally here!


----------



## JoJoCan

I miss 2.0, I don't know how to use 3.0 yet


----------



## mogyay

yay happy opening day! everything's looking fab so far, looking forward to all the little issues being worked!


----------



## Zura

Stupid question but are PMs unlimited now?


----------



## Rubombee

Oh hey, I'm not planning on staying much, but I know Xenforo much better than the previous interface x)
Honestly it looks better :D


----------



## moonbyu

why hello, tbt 3.0! it looks beautiful!


----------



## MasterM64

Love the new layout!  My favorite part in particular is the better mobile mode because it is mobile, but yet has a similar experience like the desktop version. I am also excited to see the improvements for collectibles and trading as well!


----------



## Paperboy012305

Eyy its here. Seems like everything is going to have some taking used to.


----------



## RedPanda

*standing ovation* looks fantastic, thank you so much for this beautiful update. <3


----------



## Paperboy012305

Oh and btw. Remember when our Avatars were next to the thread post when you were in the home page? It's back now.


----------



## Kristen

This is so beautiful and actually relatively usable on mobile now! Thanks so much for this update


----------



## Marte

My first post in after the update! It feels weird, and I was _so_ confused when I came online today. But I love the clean look of it all, 100% my style.

… And just noticed now how simple it is to make comments? I can actually see the layout of my comment right away, if that makes sense? Like the cursive. 

Anyways, great job!


----------



## LadyDestani

It's going to take me some time to look around and figure all the new stuff out, but I do want to say that it looks so nice. I'm really liking how easy it is to read on mobile now. No more tapping and expanding required. I can't wait to check out the desktop version later.

Thank you for all your hard work on this update and your continued efforts to get everything up and running!


----------



## Holla

I really like the new layout. Though, is there any way to choose to display signatures on mobile? I used to use the old desktop view on my phone and I really like the new mobile view but I miss being able to see everyone's signatures.


----------



## Spongebob

Anyone know how to switch to desktop view on mobile?? I just inherently always use desktop view on any mobile site and I can’t find how to switch on here with the new update.


----------



## TheRealWC

This will take some getting used to of course, but I think this will be a lot better in the long run.


----------



## Peter

Jeremy said:


> By the way, I forgot to mention earlier that retired staff are now just regular members. Removing the green _was_ intentional, but removing everything is just temporary so it's easier to change user group permissions here. In the near future, sages will be called retired staff and it will be signified in some way other than a different name color.



I will happily take this any day for such a gorgeous new system.  < also glad to see my fav smiley has made a triumphant return


----------



## Khaelis

Jeremy said:


> By the way, I forgot to mention earlier that retired staff are now just regular members. Removing the green _was_ intentional, but removing everything is just temporary so it's easier to change user group permissions here. In the near future, sages will be called retired staff and it will be signified in some way other than a different name color.



Give them a .png image of a gold ribbon to use in their signature.


----------



## gudetamae

I love how clean the new UI looks like on both the mobile and desktop especially!! Thanks to the staff for this beautiful update <3


----------



## radical6

i like it but when did i ever follow people?? was that a feature on old tbt? i dont remember ever following people lol


----------



## Justin

radical6 said:


> i like it but when did i ever follow people?? was that a feature on old tbt? i dont remember ever following people lol



I believe it’s based on your old friends list.


----------



## V94

I’m loving the new layout and mobile view!! So much easier to use


----------



## radical6

Justin said:


> I believe it’s based on your old friends list.


so following = old friends? is the friends feature gone now


----------



## skarmoury

i love how the top bar follows you when you scroll, it's so neat to look at and i dont have to press up all the time anymore 
also baby face time  tysm for bringing these cute emojis to the new forums!!


----------



## Antonio

Justin said:


> I believe it’s based on your old friends list.



Could we rename it Friends List or something?


----------



## Biancasbotique

I love the new layout!! so cute!! its very animal crossing like!!


----------



## SockHead

Not sure if I like the design. Bring back colored usernames!


----------



## Jeremy

radical6 said:


> so following = old friends? is the friends feature gone now


Friends are replaced by followers and following. When converting to the following system, friends are placed in both lists.


----------



## matt

I like how they've set the meta theme color to brown


----------



## SockHead

Is brown a real plus? lol


----------



## Soot Sprite

I have to say... I’ve been on here for a while and most of the time I’m on mobile. All the changes makes it so much better! I’m still trying to see what all is new.


----------



## Red Cat

Oooh!Wecanmaketablesnowthat'sinteresting.


----------



## Antonio

Red Cat said:


> Oooh!Wecanmaketablesnowthat'sinteresting.


Didn't we have tables before?


----------



## Red Cat

Antonio said:


> Didn't we have tables before?


I don't know, but I could never find it.


----------



## Snowesque

Is there any way to change the amount of thread replies per-page?


----------



## Jeremy

Snowesque said:


> Is there any way to change the amount of thread replies per-page?


I'll add it to the feature request list in the Bell Tree HQ thread


----------



## Snowesque

Jeremy said:


> I'll add it to the feature request list in the Bell Tree HQ thread


Great! I always liked having the most possible; it made viewing the forum way easier to view at times.


----------



## thisisausername

wow, it looks awesome!! I haven't been on in like 2 days so this was nice to come back to!


----------



## kayleee

Can I just say belltreeforums on mobile is SLEEK I am no longer suffering trying to read tiny font or click tiny links and half the time clicking the wrong thing lol


----------



## MapleSilver

I notice the signature width is a lot wider thanks to the how the forum is set up. I look forward to seeing what people do with all that extra space.


----------



## Dinosaurz

I don’t like the mobile it looks all close together. Can I change it to desktop version?


----------



## Dinosaurz

Omg they took my resetti avatar


----------



## kiwikenobi

I'm enjoying the new look of the site, but it seems the search thread feature isn't working 100% of the time. Sometimes it gives the expected results, but sometimes it claims there are no results for a search for a word that I know for a fact is in the thread. This is important for my town tune thread so that people can check if the song they want has already been made.
Is the search function being tweaked or otherwise worked on, and this will work better later?


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

I do kinda miss minimizing sections I don't use. Not a big deal, just more scrolling.


----------



## Corrie

This is really nice! I'm digging how it looks on mobile. It fits the phone screen without me having to zoom in to read the tiny text.


----------



## Soigne

The mobile site is really lovely


----------



## Nicole.

It will take some time getting used to, but so far I'm liking it. A little slow on my end at the moment though, hopefully this should change soon.


----------



## Blue-cat

I haven't been on desktop yet but the mobile site is much nicer and easier to use.


----------



## Lady Timpani

kayleee said:


> Can I just say belltreeforums on mobile is SLEEK I am no longer suffering trying to read tiny font or click tiny links and half the time clicking the wrong thing lol


My only beef with it is having to scroll all the way down the page to get to change the page number on the thread, and also the fact that you can't go to the newest post when you're clicking on the thread itself (unless I'm missing something).


----------



## gmsh

The new site design looks pretty great! Here's some nitpicky design criticisms: The softening on the text in the header makes it look kind of grungy, and the contrast between the more realistic-looking tree and the softness of the spiky grass is also kind of unpleasant. There's also something about the clouds that seems... bad, somehow, but I can't quite articulate why. The green loading symbol with the three pulsing bars doesn't look good against the blue sky background.

Everything else looks pretty good design-wise, though!

edit: Ah, one more thing: the update seems to have replaced the crunchy-looking sunglasses-gyroid in my signature, which I found to be hilarious, with a regular emoji. This is a very serious and high-priority issue, I expect it to be remedied immediately.


----------



## will.

everything looks FANTASTIC on mobile!! thank y’all for all the hard work cause it looks great!


----------



## Bcat

I LOVE the mobile site! It’s soooo much nicer and easier to use. I do wish I could still see collectibles and signatures though

	Post automatically merged: Apr 3, 2020

Also love how I can use emojis now!


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

My old emoticons have been turned into emojis. Sad times.


----------



## LambdaDelta

@seliph does this work for you?


----------



## seliph

LambdaDelta said:


> @seliph does this work for you?


aw sweet pings work ty!!


----------



## MapleSilver

Now that we can use emojis I can't wait for those obnoxious spambot posts that use more emojis than text.


----------



## JellyLu

The new site looks refreshing! Even changing the text color is much easier (please let me know if this purple is annoyingly too light; it's not my usual shade).  
I'm excited to explore all the new options! I esp. can't wait for animated avatars to work again, though I'm happy to have found a replacement in the meantime


----------



## Sanaki

MapleSilver said:


> Now that we can use emojis I can't wait for those obnoxious spambot posts that use more emojis than text.



Probably won't happen, TBT hands out post quality warnings frequently.


----------



## Romaki

Just noticed that being quoted gives you a notification now, which is super helpful. Also more way to express yourself.


----------



## Squiddles

The updated site looks lovely!


----------



## EdIwin3052

Jeremy said:


> Fortunately, we _will_ be able to bring back the animated avatar add-on and it's even easier to use than before.



are the animated avatars not functioning yet? i previously owned this addon, do i have to buy it again?


----------



## miraxe

It looks great!  Great job, TBT team!


----------



## John Wick

Will titles work properly again?
Mine is all weird symbols.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

John Wick said:


> Will titles work properly again?
> Mine is all weird symbols.


They mentioned that you'd have to go and fix it yourself (put in your user title again) because some symbols didn't transfer properly.


----------



## Sanaki

I really like the notifications on the tabs, I get sidetracked really easily and this helps.

Also John just change it manually. Mine was exactly the same and I just had to set it again myself.


----------



## John Wick

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> They mentioned that you'd have to go and fix it yourself (put in your user title again) because some symbols didn't transfer properly.


Ah, okay. Thank you! 

The color I paid for didn't work.


----------



## Dinosaurz

I’ll be real honest the mobile version actually sucks.
ive logged on using my iPad and unfortunately looks like I’ll only be able to use the forums on my iPad cause I find the mobile version so annoying to use.


----------



## John Wick

Dinosaurz said:


> I’ll be real honest the mobile version actually sucks.
> ive logged on using my iPad and unfortunately looks like I’ll only be able to use the forums on my iPad cause I find the mobile version so annoying to use.


I only have a mobile and refuse to use mobile view anywhere.

I'm viewing TBT in desktop mode right now.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Silly question, are visitor messages on the profile page still a thing? My private messages are full


----------



## Dinosaurz

John Wick said:


> I only have a mobile and refuse to use mobile view anywhere.
> 
> I'm viewing TBT in desktop mode right now.


How do you even view it in desktop mode? Mobile is such a mess I can’t find anything easily


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

John Wick said:


> Ah, okay. Thank you!
> 
> The color I paid for didn't work.


They also mentioned they'd fix the user title colors later, along with the avatar animation add-on. c:


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Silly question, are visitor messages on the profile page still a thing? My private messages are full


Nevermind, found it.


----------



## Dinosaurz

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Nevermind, found it.


we've all been there lol


----------



## mocha.

I can’t tell you how happy I am to have quote notifications now!! I know it’s a huge change and will take some adjusting but I definitely think its for the best. I just feel like it’s so much easier to navigate and interact without checking every thread you’ve posted in now haha!


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

Dinosaurz said:


> How do you even view it in desktop mode? Mobile is such a mess I can’t find anything easily



Depends on your browser, but in the menu somewhere.


----------



## John Wick

Dinosaurz said:


> How do you even view it in desktop mode? Mobile is such a mess I can’t find anything easily



I'm on Android using chrome.
I just tick 'desktop site' box.


----------



## Harbour

wow the update took me by surprise + this site looks so sophisticated now. i'm happy with it overall though!


----------



## Ploom

Edit:Lol tried to edit yesterday but I noticed timestamps popped up at some point last night. They must have fixed it?

So disregard:
Hi I asked this in TBT 3.0 FAQ but nobody got back to me so I'll ask here too I guess:

I am not sure if this has been addressed yet but I can't see timestamps on posts on my profile or earlier message in a conversation. I feel like it's an issue because when I'm doing a trade and someone posts on my wall for example, if I don't see it right away I like to know how long it's been since the person tried to contact me. Could be 1 min, 10 mins, half hour? (makes a big difference to me.) Granted, I suppose its possible I'm just not seeing it; I know when you click your messages tab at the top it shows the time stamp of the most recent message in the conversation, but I'm used to being able to see the stamp on every message/post. Any info would be super appreciated.


----------



## Mars Adept

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> Depends on your browser, but in the menu somewhere.
> 
> View attachment 234476



I’m on Safari and I tried this, but it doesn’t work. Still stuck on mobile unless I turn the phone sideways. : (


----------



## alv4

Ploom said:


> Hi I asked this in TBT 3.0 FAQ but nobody got back to me so I'll ask here too I guess:
> 
> I am not sure if this has been addressed yet but I can't see timestamps on posts on my profile or earlier message in a conversation. I feel like it's an issue because when I'm doing a trade and someone posts on my wall for example, if I don't see it right away I like to know how long it's been since the person tried to contact me. Could be 1 min, 10 mins, half hour? (makes a big difference to me.) Granted, I suppose its possible I'm just not seeing it; I know when you click your messages tab at the top it shows the time stamp of the most recent message in the conversation, but I'm used to being able to see the stamp on every message/post. Any info would be super appreciated.



I'm having thee same problem with this...


----------



## skarmoury

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> I’m on Safari and I tried this, but it doesn’t work. Still stuck on mobile unless I turn the phone sideways. : (



I’m on iPad atm so Safari browser. My tab looks like this.


Spoiler








Not sure how much different it looks on a phone, but maybe your Safari has a similar button like the screenshot.



Ploom said:


> Hi I asked this in TBT 3.0 FAQ but nobody got back to me so I'll ask here too I guess:
> 
> I am not sure if this has been addressed yet but I can't see timestamps on posts on my profile or earlier message in a conversation. I feel like it's an issue because when I'm doing a trade and someone posts on my wall for example, if I don't see it right away I like to know how long it's been since the person tried to contact me. Could be 1 min, 10 mins, half hour? (makes a big difference to me.) Granted, I suppose its possible I'm just not seeing it; I know when you click your messages tab at the top it shows the time stamp of the most recent message in the conversation, but I'm used to being able to see the stamp on every message/post. Any info would be super appreciated.



Huh, I’m seeing the timestamps on my messages and convos. I’m not a mod, but maybe you could provide screencaps so the staff will understand, idk haha.
If you mean like messages that are a week old or more, mine dont have timestamps either, just the specific date. :0


----------



## Conor

Well done to all involved, it looks awesome!


----------



## roseflower

Hi, is there a way to raise the visitor message limit please, please, please?
420 characters is really not a lot! 
I could be wrong, but weren't we able to write longer messages before XenForo, I just wrote aVM and hit the 420 pretty easily.
Also, are the Gyroid emojis gone? If so, is there a chance to add them back? 

Thank you staff for all your work for TBT and the community!


----------



## Mendo

Looks lovely guys, I know how hard it can be to migrate a forum and I appreciate all your hard work!


----------



## Tobyjgv

I absolutely love the update! I'm already getting used to it and it feels so much nicer!


----------



## oath2order

Vrisnem said:


> It means how many people have liked/loved your posts since the move to TBT 3.0. This will actually be removed later (the score only - not the like feature as a whole) so don't worry about it.



noooo why i like that feature


----------



## John Wick

One thing I do love is I can no longer see a post from an ignored user, unless someone quotes them, though the text is hidden, apart from that, it's like they don't exist, which is perfect!


----------



## oath2order

John Wick said:


> One thing I do love is I can no longer see a post from an ignored user, unless someone quotes them, though the text is hidden, apart from that, it's like they don't exist, which is perfect!



Yeah that's a GREAT feature. I'm very happy with how XenForo deals with ignored things.

The only "issue" if you can call it that is that they show up if someone else quotes them.

NBD, can't have everything.


----------



## Tessie

looks cool!


----------



## Ossiran

Still getting used to the new layout, but I'm liking the new design so far. Only been here about a year, but that's still a year.


----------



## Blood Eclipse

I love the new look, though I'll miss the old TBT layout. This new one is kind of confusing to navigate, but I'll get used to it. ☺✌


----------



## Mars Adept

skarmoury said:


> I’m on iPad atm so Safari browser. My tab looks like this.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 234647
> 
> 
> Not sure how much different it looks on a phone, but maybe your Safari has a similar button like the screenshot.



Like I said, it doesn’t work. I’ve tried it multiple times and I still can’t view the desktop site unless I turn my phone sideways.


----------



## Lady Timpani

Ossiran said:


> Still getting used to the new layout, but I'm liking the new design so far. Only been here about a year, but that's still a year.


Yeah it took me a few days but overall I like the layout! At first it was making me kind of dizzy which was really weird.

I do miss the gyroid emoticons though. ☹

	Post automatically merged: Apr 5, 2020



BiggestFanofACCF said:


> Like I said, it doesn’t work. I’ve tried it multiple times and I still can’t view the desktop site unless I turn my phone sideways.


I tested it out for science on my own iPhone and yeah it looks like the "request desktop version" button doesn't actually change anything. Probably due to not trying to stretch the page out? I know the old desktop site would load fully on mobile, so it always looked really tiny.


----------



## Cheryll

How did I never post after the update? :/
It looks amazing, still trying to get used to it. Do miss the gyroids :(


----------



## alv4

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> Like I said, it doesn’t work. I’ve tried it multiple times and I still can’t view the desktop site unless I turn my phone sideways.


It works on Android but not on iOS sadly.


----------



## Peter

Just want to say I absolutely love the new conversation-style private messages in this new software -- sending messages is so much easier now.


----------



## kikotoot

Every time I start/use a conversation with that feature it's a sigh of relief  My mailbox was always one or two away from full so it's super nice not having that hassle


----------



## Cress

Thank you for keeping the lemon fully intact during the transition over


----------



## JKDOS

Have all posts been copied over from TBT 2.0? I'm checking my post history, and I am missing at least 1 post


----------



## tokkio

i really miss the gyroid smileys :c 

were they removed from here because they aren't in new horizons anymore? hahah jk


----------



## Nami

Any ETA on the bell system being up and running again? ☺


----------



## seliph

Nami said:


> Any ETA on the bell system being up and running again? ☺



oblivia said this yesterday:


> I wish I had a solid ETA for you, but many things have had to be coordinated since we're working alongside a company with the conversion(s) and upgrade. I guess the demand for backend work like this has skyrocketed due to what's going on in the world and everyone being home?!
> 
> I don't want to promise anything, but I would guess we'll see this done by the end of the week. You all will know as soon as we do.


----------



## Nami

seliph said:


> oblivia said this yesterday:



Thank you!


----------



## Damniel

i love how the forums can collect multiple quotes at a time and saves what you're writing if you accidentally refresh, makes it a lot easier for mafia. I do miss the post search tho but its not impossible


----------



## Dox

*Super clean and sleek design. Glad it's implemented finally!*


----------



## Cadbberry

What a slick new style! Looks fantastic, great work y'all!


----------



## drchoo

The new design is looking good. I browsed before as a guest before registered and it's quite a revamp!


----------



## Blue Cup

Absolutely love the new look. I was so surprised when I accessed the forum from my phone and that it actually cooperated with the browser. Good stuff.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Yay the sakura tree is back!! 



Now hopefully they get the day/night transitions fixed. It's painful to see a daytime bg at almost midnight lol.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Oh yeah the tree is different, I didn't notice that until you said it.


----------



## skarmoury

pretty sakura tree! 
sakura collectible restock maybe?  jkjk


----------



## xSuperMario64x

skarmoury said:


> pretty sakura tree!
> sakura collectible restock maybe?  jkjk


Yes pls


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Just noticed the 'today's birthdays' thing on the side with the default letter avatars. Someone could abuse that.


----------



## LambdaDelta

funny that the tree is back, when the sakura season is over in-game


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

The HD sakura blossoms are gorgeous!  Thank you staff


----------



## seliph

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Just noticed the 'today's birthdays' thing on the side with the default letter avatars. Someone could abuse that.


it's in alphabetical order so i'd be very impressed if someone did


----------



## xSuperMario64x

LambdaDelta said:


> funny that the tree is back, when the sakura season is over in-game


The forum tree is the hero we didn't deserve.


----------



## sleepydreepy

Can't wait for the site to be "back to normal." I saved up a bunch of TBT to use when NH came out, and I'm a little frustrated that I still don't have access to those funds. I am thankful that updates are in the works, but still think this transition to the new forum was poorly timed with the release of New Horizons.


----------



## LambdaDelta

seliph said:


> it's in alphabetical order so i'd be very impressed if someone did


"teehee, the today's birthdays section says 'ASS'"


----------



## seliph

LambdaDelta said:


> "teehee, the today's birthdays section says 'ASS'"


not the one uncensored curse word!!


----------



## 22lexi

Will we be doing the egg hunt again this year? Just not sure as im assuming staff have been more focused on the new site and any errors or updates with it


----------



## Lancelot

alexa223 said:


> Will we be doing the egg hunt again this year? Just not sure as im assuming staff have been more focused on the new site and any errors or updates with it



It probably would’ve started by now. Also there’s literally no point with all the new members, they wouldn’t know what anything meant and would probably just moan that they can’t find any eggs


----------



## LambdaDelta

yeah, I think the egg hunt is (understandably) cancelled for this year

which means I now stand a very good chance to obtain every tradeable egg and have funds ready to get everything newly released next year as well


----------



## Mokuren

Noooo the egg hunt is my favorit tbt event ;o; I am always looking forward to it. Aaah can't be helped I totally understand why it's cancelled!


----------



## Jeremy

We will be down for one last day tomorrow (at least a large portion of the day) to finish the remaining data, which includes bells and collectibles. 

As for the egg hunt, we aren't hosting it right now because of everything going on, but we'll still consider hosting a late one this year! You may have also seen the New Horizons Interior Design event that started today for Easter, so be sure to check that out if you're interested.


----------



## Antonio

Jeremy said:


> As for the egg hunt, we aren't hosting it right now because of everything going on, but we'll still consider hosting a late one this year! You may have also seen the New Horizons Interior Design event that started today for Easter, so be sure to check that out if you're interested.


Y'ALL CAN DO A BEACH BALL HUNT DURING THE SUMMER

OR CANDY HUNT FOR HALLOWEEN

KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK, STAFF. AHAHAHDEVJWLQ

	Post automatically merged: Apr 12, 2020

I'M JUST SO EXCITED


----------



## Paperboy012305

Monkey D Luffy said:


> It probably would’ve started by now. Also there’s literally no point with all the new members, they wouldn’t know what anything meant and would probably just moan that they can’t find any eggs


*Get's reminded of me during 2015 as my first Egg Hunt while knowing nothing about it, yet still found at least 14 eggs.*

Also, nice to know that you're still keeping up with us on the bells/collectibles. And it is very nice to know that you're still considering on doing an Easter Egg Hunt and haven't jumped to conclusions and say: "Know what, how bout we cancel the Egg Hunt for next year?"

Keep doing good Jeremy, Jubs and the rest of the TBT crew! *Wink*


----------



## skarmoury

Jeremy said:


> As for the egg hunt, we aren't hosting it right now because of everything going on, but we'll still consider hosting a late one this year!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Will I be getting back my TBT and collectibles on my birthday???  That's so exciting!  Truly the best present of all lol.  Also, I heard "late egg hunt"


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Yall where is the interior design contest thingy? I cannot find a thread for it a n y w h e r e.

Either I'm just a dummy or it's super well hidden, like a crafty easter egg 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 12, 2020



ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Also, I heard "late egg hunt"


YAAAAAASSSS


----------



## Ossiran

Zipper will have his revenge for delaying him.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Antonio said:


> Y'ALL CAN DO A BEACH BALL HUNT DURING THE SUMMER


too easy. those things are ginormous. make it shells


----------



## Paperboy012305

Hey guys look. The shop and forum bells are in. But they don't seem like they're ready yet.


----------



## Khaelis

Paperboy012305 said:


> Hey guys look. The shop and forum bells are in. But they don't seem like they're ready yet.



That would appear to be the case, as I am missing my around 3500~ BTB. >:


----------



## Paperboy012305

You'd think it was too soon to bring the site back up and doing more maintenance instead. Right?


----------



## Khaelis

Paperboy012305 said:


> You'd think it was too soon to bring the site back up and doing more maintenance instead. Right?



Yeah, definitely was odd too randomly check if forums were back up and seeing they were up... only to see that things don't seem finished.


----------



## Jeremy

We have finished importing all of the collectibles, but we likely won't be turning them back on until tomorrow. We also have a few things to finish with bells before it will make sense to turn them back on. Stay tuned!


----------



## Paperboy012305

Thanks for the heads up. I'm hoping the Easter Event will turn up just as soon as you get everything about the bells and collectibles done and don't have to worry about them for a while.


----------



## Miss Misty

xSuperMario64x said:


> Yall where is the interior design contest thingy? I cannot find a thread for it a n y w h e r e.
> 
> Either I'm just a dummy or it's super well hidden, like a crafty easter egg



It's here. Pinned in the AC:NH board for future reference.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Miss Misty said:


> It's here. Pinned in the AC:NH board for future reference.


Yeah I eventually found it. I figured it would be in the Bullletin Board thread for some reason lol


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Super hyped to have my TBT and collectibles back!


----------



## skarmoury

realtalk why is no one using the heart reax
but anyway im excited too!! time to revive the marketplace!


----------



## branchler

it's a beautiful thing and my favorite site for animal crossing stuff. <3


----------



## LambdaDelta

skarmoury said:


> realtalk why is no one using the heart reax


I find not many opportunities to use it, tbh

also, personally, I wish it was simply a heart icon and not a face that just reminds me of some ultra horny cartoon character


----------



## Cory

that was a nice and short 30 minutes


----------



## Paperboy012305

What changed? I don't see it.


----------



## fallenchaoskitten

Cory said:


> that was a nice and short 30 minutes


We need laugh react


----------



## Antonio

I love the new feature.


----------



## xara

bro what was the maintenance for lmao


----------



## Mars Adept

I know that things take time, but 3.0 was originally supposed to be here in full form in early March. It’s now mid April and there’s still unprofessionally organized downtimes. Please don’t say 30 minutes if it’s going to be much longer. Some people are a little frustrated, and for good reason.


----------



## Dinosaurz

You guys suck!!! My turnip sale was ruined and I didn’t have discord siNCE I WAS BANNEd so I missed out


----------



## Sweetley

Something tells me the whole bringing back TBT/collectibles thing takes longer than thought...


----------



## MasterM64

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> I know that things take time, but 3.0 was originally supposed to be here in full form in early March. It’s now mid April and there’s still unprofessionally organized downtimes. Please don’t say 30 minutes if it’s going to be much longer. Some people are a little frustrated, and for good reason.


Even though I can understand the frustration and accuracy would be nice, please keep in mind that the TBT Staff run this site on their own free time. This not what they do for a living. We are fortunate and should be thankful that they run the site as well as they do and that they continue to find ways to make the site better for all of us to enjoy.


----------



## Jeremy

It's far more complicated than it may seem. As I have previously mentioned, we are working with a company that specializes in forum migrations and they have done them for hundreds of different forums across many different niches. I am the first one to be frustrated by the complications over the last month, but this is a highly rated and respected company in the forum community. The only thing we have left to do at such a late stage in this project is be patient that they will complete the tasks they are being paid by TBT to do. Upgrading the forum has had many different pieces and people involved. The reason why the data piece is best left to another company is for two reasons: 1) the forum is extremely large, so it's smart to let an experienced company worry about it to decrease the amount of potential issues and 2) we can dedicate time and resources to other parts of the project while they worry about the data. Regardless, we have seen complications and I can only relay what they tell me back to the community. The coronavirus pandemic has also overwhelmed server/data specialists, which has contributed to the delays.

On Sunday they told me that our remaining pieces would be done yesterday, but they ran into issues with the shop. While the shop is now finished, it required additional tweaks that I have been working on since. We are also waiting for them to finish converting the bell transaction logs before we enable it. They informed me this morning that the blogs need to be merged into the database, which would take about 30 minutes. Their estimate was off by a couple hours, but the best I can do is relay the information they provide me. The bells may also not be ready until tomorrow at this point. It's frustrating, but like I mentioned, there are not many things left, so the best thing we can do is be patient for them to finish and then we can all be relieved that it's finally done.


----------



## Mars Adept

MasterM64 said:


> Even though I can understand the frustration and accuracy would be nice, please keep in mind that the TBT Staff run this site on their own free time. This not what they so for a living. We are fortunate and should be thankful that they run the site as well as they do and that they continue to find ways to make the site better for all of us to enjoy.



Ok, but this has happened multiple times. Saying that this will happen and instead that happens. Mistakes happen, but this is something that has been occurring on a regular basis since last month, and that is why I’m upset. Not because the bell system isn’t here yet, but because there’s downtime that often happens out of nowhere, lasts longer than announced, and not much comes out of it in the end.


----------



## Dinosaurz

The least you could do is give us a warning beforehand so we don’t have to miss out on deals


----------



## seliph

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> Ok, but this has happened multiple times. Saying that this will happen and instead that happens. Mistakes happen, but this is something that has been occurring on a regular basis since last month, and that is why I’m upset. Not because the bell system isn’t here yet, but because there’s downtime that often happens out of nowhere, lasts longer than announced, and not much comes out of it in the end.


it is basically impossible to give a 100% accurate timeframe in which things like this will be completed. complications aren't something that can be predicted beforehand, neither is the amount of time required to get around those complications.

so far every time there's been downtime there's been a warning beforehand, unless you're talking about those little 5-minute hiccups which iirc we were warned about before the change was being implemented.


----------



## Morningowl

Thank you and appreciate the effort going into this!


----------



## LambdaDelta

as an addendum, maintenance can be extended because of just about any unforeseen circumstances as well

it's always best to treat times given for them as an estimation and not a rule of law


----------



## Kaioin

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> Ok, but this has happened multiple times. Saying that this will happen and instead that happens. Mistakes happen, but this is something that has been occurring on a regular basis since last month, and that is why I’m upset. Not because the bell system isn’t here yet, but because there’s downtime that often happens out of nowhere, lasts longer than announced, and not much comes out of it in the end.



I think they usually give notice for these kinds of things? I can't think of a time recently where we weren't aware of upcoming maintenance... yeah maybe it's been a bit longer than usual but still.


----------



## Oblivia

Adding onto what Jeremy said, there have been instances when WE weren't even notified that the forum was going to be put into offline mode, so we can't give notices that we ourselves aren't given. There's also the fact that exact timeframes aren't possible as many unforeseen things can happen when doing this type of large-scale conversion, so it's less a matter of the company giving us bogus info and more that they can't realistically give us more than an approximation with the downtime durations. I know we're all frustrated and want the core pieces of the site back, but we're getting close and can see the light at the end of this very long tunnel. 

Please just bear with us a little longer, and keep in mind that these types of companies are slammed with work given the crisis going on in the world, which is a large part of the reason things are taking a lot longer than they normally would. Every update we're given is and will continue to be passed along to you all in the community.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

If getting the new forum set up is a case by case thing then it might not be a good idea to tell everyone that the forum *absolutely will* be ready within a few days when that's not the case at all. It hurts to make promises like this and then they never happen.

A better thing would be to simply say that you guys are getting stuff done. No specific dates or tines on when everything will be 100% done, since there are no guarantees. I agree with BiggestFanofACCF, I understand what's going on but this has become a frustrating process.


----------



## Valzed

I'm sorry if this has already be mentioned. I haven't been on here for a few days due to internet issues. I just went to TBT Marketplace because I wanted to make a giveaway post & at the bottom of the page it says, "You have insufficient privileges to post threads here." I don't think I have any new infractions (I'm not sure where to check though). I was wondering if this might just be a slight glitch due to the switch over. Thank you!

Edit: Aha! I figured out where infractions are and it does not appear that I have a new one. (I'm actually sort of proud of myself that I figured it out all on my own.)


----------



## mocha.

Just wanted to pop in and say thank you to all of the staff who have no doubt worked tirelessly to make this is as stress-free as possible for all of us. Forum migration isn't easy and takes a lot of patience on both sides, especially when you don't have a lot of control with a third party being involved.  I appreciate all of the work you've put in so we can have the best experience possible on TBT, albeit with an unexpected pandemic affecting us all in different ways. This site has been one of my favourites for years and has been a nice distraction from real life for the past few weeks


----------



## Arithmophobia17

i would just like to say that i personally would rather have estimates and updates than to just be in the dark. respect for all the staff who, during these already stressful times, have taken on this added stress.


----------



## Kaioin

Valzed said:


> I'm sorry if this has already be mentioned. I haven't been on here for a few days due to internet issues. I just went to TBT Marketplace because I wanted to make a giveaway post & at the bottom of the page it says, "You have insufficient privileges to post threads here." I don't think I have any new infractions (I'm not sure where to check though). I was wondering if this might just be a slight glitch due to the switch over. Thank you!
> 
> Edit: Aha! I figured out where infractions are and it does not appear that I have a new one. (I'm actually sort of proud of myself that I figured it out all on my own.)


Posts to that board are disabled at the mo, until the forum bells are back.


----------



## Oblivia

Valzed said:


> I'm sorry if this has already be mentioned. I haven't been on here for a few days due to internet issues. I just went to TBT Marketplace because I wanted to make a giveaway post & at the bottom of the page it says, "You have insufficient privileges to post threads here." I don't think I have any new infractions (I'm not sure where to check though). I was wondering if this might just be a slight glitch due to the switch over. Thank you!
> 
> Edit: Aha! I figured out where infractions are and it does not appear that I have a new one. (I'm actually sort of proud of myself that I figured it out all on my own.)


The TBT Marketplace is currently read-only until our shop system is back online. Everyone is seeing that same thing; this isn't something specific with your account or anything relating to infractions.


----------



## Luxen

Valzed said:


> TBT Marketplace concern


As mentioned by Kaioin and Oblivia, the shop/collectibles feature of the site is still currently disabled (since the upgrade to TBT 3.0).

Since nobody can earn bells, buy, sell, or trade collectibles at this time, the permissions for the marketplace have been set to disable anyone from being able to post there. It's possible that this decision was made to prevent the creation of further threads as those trades/transactions wouldn't be able to be completed until said features are back in full swing.


----------



## V94

Thank you staff for all that you do to make this forum great!


----------



## honeyaura

Thanks for all that you do guys. We know it's more complicated than what appears on the surface. Especially in times like these, where our daily lives have been affected. If this site is worth worrying about, it means there's staff behind it that work hard for it. I'm honestly excited for collectibles, shops, and tbt to come back. Like a good game, if it means waiting longer for improvements, then it's worth it.

Much love x


----------



## Kamukoma

i just want to highlight how professional the staff have been. we are all dealing with unprecedented things in real life, both personally and with a third party company. the tone of some people on this thread is uncalled for. my dad works in a similar host moving company and estimates and such are the best that can be given. unfortunately, real life and work do not operate on strict time schedules, especially when it comes to computers, because glitches and issues do happen. to the people who are rudely complaining (and if you’re not being rude this isn’t directed at you), please be grateful for the fact this site is free and is constantly improving. i know you would not prefer it if the staff didn’t care at all.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Oblivia said:


> The TBT Marketplace is currently read-only until our shop system is back online. Everyone is seeing that same thing; this isn't something specific with your account or anything relating to infractions.


I'm just now realizing that the board is read-only lmao. I just figured that no one was posting there cause the shop/bell systems are down


----------



## alv4

I'm surprised how the people don't understand that this kind of things are not easy to do. 
Times estimates on technology projects... well, they are hard to accomplish, alkways there is something that wont work as intented...


----------



## michealsmells

Even though this whole move is terribly frustrating, I still have to give a shoutout to the staff for handling it the way they have been. It's been around a month since we were told we were gonna originally get TBT 3.0, but in that month a lot of not-great stuff has been happening in the world, so it's great that the staff are helping as much as they are even if we're all confused and thrown off-balance.

Thank you TBT Staff for helping us have this forum where we can communicate and dwell even while everything seems like mayhem elsewhere. Sorry for those who are getting so worked up about this- while I understand their frustration you guys shouldn't have to take it all, and you've been handling it very well!!


----------



## skarmoury

xSuperMario64x said:


> A better thing would be to simply say that you guys are getting stuff done. No specific dates or tines on when everything will be 100% done, since there are no guarantees. I agree with BiggestFanofACCF, I understand what's going on but this has become a frustrating process.



Gotta be honest, no matter what they do someone will be disappointed. I'm personally someone who hates no guarantees or no specific dates, because it's easier for me to think that delays are caused by multiple factors. I find comfort in the staff's transparency because I don't like being kept in the dark.

Frustration is normal, I too get impatient, but I think venting to the staff who are merely messengers from the company to us members isn't the best way to cope with this. We just have to be understanding of everyone's situation. (Sounds cheesy but I think actually understanding is underrated and should go a long way!)

That being said, we love you staff!! Thank you big time for the hard work you've all been putting into the forum, what with the pandemic and work overload and what not ❤


----------



## honeyaura

^ And like c'mon, remember when we couldn't use emotes from our phones? Now look at us, we're growing!


----------



## LambdaDelta

I'm curious if collectibles will come back like how they were turned on/off for us on tbt 2.0 or not

or more simply, if they'll come back with our last 2.0 lineups minus two


----------



## sierra

I’ve kinda detached from this situation: I hope the staff gets the service they paid for but I would personally hate if people were breathing down my neck while I was dealing with a bad business deal. As long as this site is usable, whatever I guess.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

LambdaDelta said:


> I find not many opportunities to use it, tbh
> 
> also, personally, I wish it was simply a heart icon and not a face that just reminds me of some ultra horny cartoon character


Do you see many of those cartoon characters?


----------



## Katelyn

I'm not upset with the fact that everything isn't done, but if it was me I would definitely be upset with the company hired to do this lol


----------



## sierra

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Do you see many of those cartoon characters?


Don’t kink shame now


----------



## Lancelot

Dinosaurz said:


> You guys suck!!! My turnip sale was ruined and I didn’t have discord siNCE I WAS BANNEd so I missed out



Maybe you should’ve not got banned


----------



## SinnerTheCat

Okay, big shoutout to the staff, seriously. You guys are doing honestly amazing work under so much pressure and even if there are delays and frustrations, you still keep being kind and calm in your posts. I appreciate that and all the work you do!
Thank you for working hard, so that TBT can become better than ever!!  ❤


----------



## Nougat

Thank you staff for everything you do! This must be so frustrating for all of you, so I'm sending lots of positivity your way. We're nearly there, I can already see the collectibles shining in the distance


----------



## Hat'

I'm not here as much as I'd like to be because for some reason the new game isn't getting me hooked.
But I've seen everything that's been going on there and I just wanted to thank the staff for their work and implication in this project (and for the money they spent, for us).
I guess some people might be frustrated and it's understandable considering New Horizons launched recently and the forums weren't at the top of their game for that occasion. I think it's just been a crazy month for the forums with the game released, the migration and the virus which has also impacted the migration.
We should all be thankful for the staff for their dedication, let's just be a little bit more patient, then we'll be able to fully enjoy that amazingly beautiful new forum!


----------



## Valzed

Oblivia said:


> The TBT Marketplace is currently read-only until our shop system is back online. Everyone is seeing that same thing; this isn't something specific with your account or anything relating to infractions.



Since I haven't been on for a couple of days & since I was making a giveaway post that didn't require TBT Bells it slipped my mind that Marketplace was read only. Thank you for the reminder!

Thank you to Kaioin & Luxen also!


----------



## Dinosaurz

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Maybe you should’ve not got banned


Smh was over 3 years ago


----------



## Khaelis

Well, I see "Credits"... I'm going to assume all the BTB we had has been lost? RIP my 3000+ BTB.


----------



## skarmoury

oooo fancy credits bar 
and i cant tell if tbt have been lost since i started with 0 tbt with me during the move lmao
everything's in my ABD and i hope it should be fine with a few more tweaks soon!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 15, 2020

wait hold on am i the only one not seeing 'credits' in my sidebar?
edit: nevermind looks like it's been removed


----------



## Khaelis

skarmoury said:


> oooo fancy credits bar
> and i cant tell if tbt have been lost since i started with 0 tbt with me during the move lmao
> everything's in my ABD and i hope it should be fine with a few more tweaks soon!
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 15, 2020
> 
> wait hold on am i the only one not seeing 'credits' in my sidebar?
> edit: nevermind looks like it's been removed



Second or third time it has been removed, lol.


----------



## Paperboy012305

This is getting harder for them. (Might take them a month or 3 to actually get things settled)


----------



## Khaelis

Is it me, or is the forums running like complete garbage right now?


----------



## Animal crossing gamer

Khaelis said:


> Is it me, or is the forums running like complete garbage right now?


Yeah they are I’m just sad we can’t get tbt anymore


----------



## Stella-Io

Okay, but, are signatures ever gonna return for Mobile users?


----------



## Oblivia

We have some behind the scenes work taking place right now, which is causing slow load times. Bear with us, please!

No one's TBT bells have been wiped or lost. Please disregard any quirks you see on the site for now and don't jump to such extreme conclusions.


----------



## LilD

*Where does the shop and bells show up? Is it disabled? Thanks *


----------



## Kaioin

LilD said:


> *Where does the shop and bells show up? Is it disabled? Thanks *



Looks like it's still currently disabled! There was a "credits" page very briefly earlier today, but it's gone again now. Still being worked on.


----------



## Antonio

I can't wait for you to trade with TBT. Keep up the amazing work, admins! ^-^


----------



## Keepitcosmic

Has Staff ever thought of having a link to a Ko-fi or something? You guys are working your butts off to make this forum amazing and I wish I could contribute somehow


----------



## Ossiran

We appreciate the work you guys are doing. Hopefully we'll everything back running the way you want it soon.


----------



## kiwikenobi

It has occurred to me that it's free to use this website. And, unless I'm completely banner blind, I haven't ever seen any ads here. What keeps TBT running? Is there a "donate" button that I also didn't see or something? Is someone paying to run this whole thing out of their own pocket out of sheer generosity?

Whatever the case, I have zero complaints about anything to do with this site, since it's completely free for me to use. Please take as much time as you need to get the update working correctly--this entire site is a gift to us all.


----------



## Antonio

I'll be happy to donate. Always have.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

kiwikenobi said:


> It has occurred to me that it's free to use this website. And, unless I'm completely banner blind, I haven't ever seen any ads here. What keeps TBT running? Is there a "donate" button that I also didn't see or something? Is someone paying to run this whole thing out of their own pocket out of sheer generosity?
> 
> Whatever the case, I have zero complaints about anything to do with this site, since it's completely free for me to use. Please take as much time as you need to get the update working correctly--this entire site is a gift to us all.


I think that if you're not a member/not signed in (and you don't have an ad-blocker) then you do see ads on the site. You don't see them if you're signed in as a member though.

Regardless, this forum truly is a blessing. I've been active nearly non-stop for almost four years now and I'm still having the time of my life here!


----------



## Stil

xSuperMario64x said:


> I think that if you're not a member/not signed in (and you don't have an ad-blocker) then you do see ads on the site. You don't see them if you're signed in as a member though.
> 
> Regardless, this forum truly is a blessing. I've been active nearly non-stop for almost four years now and I'm still having the time of my life here!


You made me curious, so I just checked. No, there are no ads.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Infinity said:


> You made me curious, so I just checked. No, there are no ads.


That's how it was on vBulletin. It must have changed when they moved the forum to XenForo.


----------



## Roel

I think the new forum looks pretty great!


----------



## alv4

kiwikenobi said:


> It has occurred to me that it's free to use this website. And, unless I'm completely banner blind, I haven't ever seen any ads here. What keeps TBT running? Is there a "donate" button that I also didn't see or something? Is someone paying to run this whole thing out of their own pocket out of sheer generosity?
> 
> Whatever the case, I have zero complaints about anything to do with this site, since it's completely free for me to use. Please take as much time as you need to get the update working correctly--this entire site is a gift to us all.


There is used to be an ad banner before the update. I'm wondering why they removed it.


----------



## Jeremy

Regarding donations, in the past I have mentioned the idea of some sort of premium membership or currency as a form of this. It takes a lot to get the ball rolling on a new project like this though, so it has remained on the to-do list for a while. This is a feature I've seen other videogame forums use to raise money. As for straight donations through something like Ko-Fi, I'll consider setting something up if enough people are interested in helping out. The costs have been pretty enormous lately, but money is usually one of the last things I focus on when it comes to the site.

Since moving to XenForo, we have only had a small amount of ads for guests, which is less than what we were previously displaying. This was not meant to be permanent, I just haven't gotten around to putting up more with so many other things we're working on. We used to have at least a few for logged in users, and a couple more for guests. There are a few other places we might try adding them to, like at the bottom of the sidebar. Either way, I've usually tried to keep the amount of ads relatively low.

Regarding the data, I finished converting the missing Feedback myself last night because our data company had issues completing it again yesterday due to bad data from vBulletin interfering with the methods they use. This seems to be a reoccurring issue that's causing a lot of the delays and downtime we've seen. Other than this, the other two pieces they are being paid to complete is converting the bells (with logs), and group discussions.  Yesterday I told them to cancel the group discussions. It's my feeling that these are very low priority and not worth further frustrations. That leaves the bells. I will be contacting them about this today to see where we are. If it goes nowhere, I will use my own methods to get these finished like I did with the feedback last night. It could take some time since there are millions of rows of logs. Either way, it will be relieving to finally have more direct control over this upgrade and be less dependent on how another company operates. In other words, after the bells are complete, we can finally close this most frustrating chapter in the TBT 3.0 book.


----------



## cornimer

Jeremy said:


> Regarding donations, in the past I have mentioned the idea of some sort of premium membership or currency as a form of this. It takes a lot to get the ball rolling on a new project like this though, so it has remained on the to-do list for a while. This is a feature I've seen other videogame forums use to raise money. As for straight donations through something like Ko-Fi, I'll consider setting something up if enough people are interested in helping out. The costs have been pretty enormous lately, but money is usually one of the last things I focus on when it comes to the site.
> 
> Since moving to XenForo, we have only had a small amount of ads for guests, which is less than what we were previously displaying. This was not meant to be permanent, I just haven't gotten around to putting up more with so many other things we're working on. We used to have at least a few for logged in users, and a couple more for guests. There are a few other places we might try adding them to, like at the bottom of the sidebar. Either way, I've usually tried to keep the amount of ads relatively low.
> 
> Regarding the data, I finished converting the missing Feedback myself last night because our data company had issues completing it again yesterday due to bad data from vBulletin interfering with the methods they use. This seems to be a reoccurring issue that's causing a lot of the delays and downtime we've seen. Other than this, the other two pieces they are being paid to complete is converting the bells (with logs), and group discussions.  Yesterday I told them to cancel the group discussions. It's my feeling that these are very low priority and not worth further frustrations. That leaves the bells. I will be contacting them about this today to see where we are. If it goes nowhere, I will use my own methods to get these finished like I did with the feedback last night. It could take some time since there are millions of rows of logs. Either way, it will be relieving to finally have more direct control over this upgrade and be less dependent on how another company operates. In other words, after the bells are complete, we can finally close this most frustrating chapter in the TBT 3.0 book.


Man this all sounds so frustrating, thanks for taking it into your own hands and doing the best you can to get everything rolling! You rock!


----------



## LilD

I'd love to give back to tbt and the community. Please make it happen


----------



## Kristen

Jeremy said:


> Regarding donations, in the past I have mentioned the idea of some sort of premium membership or currency as a form of this. It takes a lot to get the ball rolling on a new project like this though, so it has remained on the to-do list for a while. This is a feature I've seen other videogame forums use to raise money. As for straight donations through something like Ko-Fi, I'll consider setting something up if enough people are interested in helping out. The costs have been pretty enormous lately, but money is usually one of the last things I focus on when it comes to the site.
> 
> Since moving to XenForo, we have only had a small amount of ads for guests, which is less than what we were previously displaying. This was not meant to be permanent, I just haven't gotten around to putting up more with so many other things we're working on. We used to have at least a few for logged in users, and a couple more for guests. There are a few other places we might try adding them to, like at the bottom of the sidebar. Either way, I've usually tried to keep the amount of ads relatively low.
> 
> Regarding the data, I finished converting the missing Feedback myself last night because our data company had issues completing it again yesterday due to bad data from vBulletin interfering with the methods they use. This seems to be a reoccurring issue that's causing a lot of the delays and downtime we've seen. Other than this, the other two pieces they are being paid to complete is converting the bells (with logs), and group discussions.  Yesterday I told them to cancel the group discussions. It's my feeling that these are very low priority and not worth further frustrations. That leaves the bells. I will be contacting them about this today to see where we are. If it goes nowhere, I will use my own methods to get these finished like I did with the feedback last night. It could take some time since there are millions of rows of logs. Either way, it will be relieving to finally have more direct control over this upgrade and be less dependent on how another company operates. In other words, after the bells are complete, we can finally close this most frustrating chapter in the TBT 3.0 book.


thank you so much for taking it into your own hands and doing the work yourself even when you weren't really supposed to. I'm sure I can speak for many other when I say we are very grateful for all the hard work and dedication you all put into this ❤


----------



## V94

Thank you staff for all the hard work you’re doing! 
I second everyone asking for a donate option  
Also a premium membership would be amazing, if you guys ever are able to find the time to implement it.


----------



## Stil

Maybe you can bring back the bag o’bells collectible for people that donate a certain amount of money...


----------



## LambdaDelta

jeremy operating on the mantra of 'if you want something done right, do it yourself'


----------



## fallenchaoskitten

... if there was a $1 a month "membership", I'd do it. Lol. 
($5+ def couldn't financially currently >.>)


----------



## John Wick

Infinity said:


> You made me curious, so I just checked. No, there are no ads.


I see ads quite often.
Just banner ads.


----------



## Hay

Hi there!

Am I the only one who is having the issue of long loading times for the site? I don’t think it’s my internet, I get average 177 download speed for my internet and can load other sites just fine. When I go to click a thread or reload the site to check for updates, it takes a bit to load. I see green loading lines from the site sometimes, sometimes not. Is it me?

Thank you, I love the site btw!


----------



## neoratz

late to this but even if i can't rn i would really like a donation or membership option! there's another forum i go on that gives you a really cute permanent banner for donating a certain amount once. also glad the update was finally rolled out : D my favorite part of this is what i can do to my about page now on my profile! (you think i have enough stamps?) my least favorite part is that i am now forced to use the emotes and have to space out my emoticons so they dont display as those yellow faces : ( and how the tables have those annoying lines. the forum looks really pretty!!! thank you for your hard work!! (also it looks like this is my 500th post... YAY)


----------



## Jeremy

I've finished importing bell data tonight, which means we'll finally be able to go live with the new collectible and bell system tomorrow! We'll also have a few more announcements coming this weekend.


----------



## Stil

Jeremy said:


> I've finished importing bell data tonight, which means we'll finally be able to go live with the new collectible and bell system tomorrow! We'll also have a few more announcements coming this weekend.


WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!
sorry for the caps


----------



## skarmoury

Jeremy said:


> I've finished importing bell data tonight, which means we'll finally be able to go live with the new collectible and bell system tomorrow! We'll also have a few more announcements coming this weekend.



finally, how exciting!! ❤
is the announcement another egg decorating contest   or new collectibles  or the return of the sakura collectible


----------



## Paperboy012305

Jeremy said:


> I've finished importing bell data tonight, which means we'll finally be able to go live with the new collectible and bell system tomorrow! We'll also have a few more announcements coming this weekend.


Oh wow. Also, new collectible? What could that be other than the new Easter Egg collectibles?


----------



## Stil

Paperboy012305 said:


> Oh wow. Also, new collectible? What could that be other than the new Easter Egg collectibles?


I think they meant new collectible and bell *system. *Not new collectible. I could be wrong though.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Ooh, wait I see. I knew where I went wrong.


----------



## LadyDestani

Jeremy said:


> I've finished importing bell data tonight, which means we'll finally be able to go live with the new collectible and bell system tomorrow! We'll also have a few more announcements coming this weekend.



Thank you so much for all of your hard work! Looking forward to it!


----------



## Antonio

Jeremy said:


> I've finished importing bell data tonight, which means we'll finally be able to go live with the new collectible and bell system tomorrow! We'll also have a few more announcements coming this weekend.


TY DADDY-O

I CAN'T WAIT TO WASTE MY BELLS LIKE AN IRRESPONSIBLE ADULT.


----------



## Jared:3

Lol I've been dying to use my bells again, hopefully the economy on here will settle a bit


----------



## Paperboy012305

I wonder what this means for NMT. Then again, I tend to think the amiibo glitch may be the reason why people are wanting NMTs.


----------



## Khaelis

Paperboy012305 said:


> I wonder what this means for NMT. Then again, I tend to think the amiibo glitch may be the reason why people are wanting NMTs.



Idea: rename BTB to Nook Miles Tickets.


----------



## SinnerTheCat

I'm so happy to see that bells are coming back!! Thank you so much, staff, for doing such hard work for us   
And if there was a possibility of donations or premium membership, then that'd be amazing!


----------



## LambdaDelta

Jeremy said:


> I've finished importing bell data tonight, which means we'll finally be able to go live with the new collectible and bell system tomorrow! We'll also have a few more announcements coming this weekend.


finally, a currency of actual value once again


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Jeremy said:


> I've finished importing bell data tonight, which means we'll finally be able to go live with the new collectible and bell system tomorrow! We'll also have a few more announcements coming this weekend.


So excited!! I've been missing my wah eggs lol


----------



## Sloom Lagoon

Jeremy said:


> I've finished importing bell data tonight, which means we'll finally be able to go live with the new collectible and bell system tomorrow! We'll also have a few more announcements coming this weekend.


Dude, you are honestly the best and I don't know how you do it! Looking forward to everything that is to come <3


----------



## Khaelis

Calling it now, TBT is finally going to return (hopefully tonight), and people are still going to rely on NMT.


----------



## sleepydreepy

I wonder if the staff on here could/should file a complaint with the company they worked with. Maybe they could get a discount/their money back or something.

Regardless, thanks for working so hard for us!


----------



## Khaelis

sleepydreepy said:


> I wonder if the staff on here could/should file a complaint with the company they worked with. Maybe they could get a discount/their money back or something.
> 
> Regardless, thanks for working so hard for us!



In defense of the company, while there is the chance of incompetence, vBulletin is an absolute nightmare to transfer data from.


----------



## LambdaDelta

plus the whole covid **** probably has them strained to the limit

regardless, now tbt 3.0 can well and truly finally start for real soon


----------



## seliph

idk why the blame has seemingly shifted from tbt staff to the company, sometimes technology is just a pain in the butt and it's no one's fault


----------



## ali.di.magix

Jeremy said:


> I've finished importing bell data tonight, which means we'll finally be able to go live with the new collectible and bell system tomorrow! We'll also have a few more announcements coming this weekend.


I'm so excited to see it return!! 
You guys have been working tirelessly on this, and have even had to get an external company to help you. I hope you didn't have to pay too much for their involvement  I don't think us members can thank you guys enough for your hard work!


----------



## LambdaDelta

seliph said:


> idk why the blame has seemingly shifted from tbt staff to the company, sometimes technology is just a pain in the butt and it's no one's fault


some people need a scapegoat


----------



## Antonio

LambdaDelta said:


> some people need a scapegoat


yall can hate on me if you like, I love being a punching bag


----------



## Corrie

I must say that I am loving the live replies and notifications. It's a super fast way to continue conversations without having to refresh the page!


----------



## alv4

Bells are back!


----------



## Stil

alv4 said:


> Bells are back!


omg its happening


----------



## alv4

And the shop too, but it's empty.


----------



## fallenchaoskitten

So happy to see them back... not earning any yet, but glad to see the progress being made. Thanks staff!! ^-^


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

I missed my TBT <3


----------



## MasterM64

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I missed my TBT <3



Same! xD

Thank you staff for the great work!


----------



## Antonio

I see bells, twice.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 18, 2020



alv4 said:


> And the shop too, but it's empty.


I don't see it on mobile


----------



## Stil

Antonio said:


> I see bells, twice.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 18, 2020
> 
> 
> I don't see it on mobile


I dont see the shop either.. on desktop


----------



## Corrie

It's going to feel super weird to spend TBT again but I'm hyped for it!


----------



## fallenchaoskitten

Shop drop down just popped up for me on mobile (between the notification bell and newest lightning bolt)


----------



## Jeremy

We are now live with bells and the shop!

We'll have a lot of more information coming in an announcement tomorrow.

In the meantime, to display your collectible lineup again, go to your inventory and make a change to any item. This should reset your profile so collectibles display under your name again.


----------



## Jas

ooo welcome back, bells! i missed seeing the collectibles around :')

edit: i'm also so happy to see that the collectibles show the dates in the inventory rather than having to display them all to see when they were bought, it's so handy! thank you!


----------



## Sgt.Groove

Oh how I have missed my turnips


----------



## Antonio

Jeremy said:


> We are now live with bells and the shop!
> 
> We'll have a lot of more information coming in an announcement tomorrow.
> 
> In the meantime, to display your collectible lineup again, go to your inventory and make a change to any item. This should reset your profile so collectibles display under your name again.


Thank you, can we possibly get more than one of the new horizons collectible, please? <3


----------



## ali.di.magix

ommggg I never thought I'd miss tbt and collectibles so much, thank ypu staff!!


----------



## Antonio

If not, I'll buy the new horizons collectible from people for 120 bells if it's giftable


----------



## Sgt.Groove

Nvm, for some reason I cant see my collectibles even though they are active :<


----------



## Stil

Jeremy said:


> We are now live with bells and the shop!
> 
> We'll have a lot of more information coming in an announcement tomorrow.
> 
> In the meantime, to display your collectible lineup again, go to your inventory and make a change to any item. This should reset your profile so collectibles display under your name again.


Im still getting an Oops error when I try to change any collectible settings


----------



## fallenchaoskitten

Jeremy said:


> We are now live with bells and the shop!
> 
> We'll have a lot of more information coming in an announcement tomorrow.
> 
> In the meantime, to display your collectible lineup again, go to your inventory and make a change to any item. This should reset your profile so collectibles display under your name again.


... what do i do to report having someone else's collectible in my inventory? o.o

I dont recall every trading collectibles with someone before and this one clearly has someone else's username on it. ^^;


----------



## Jeremy

Darius-The-Fox said:


> Nvm, for some reason I cant see my collectibles even though they are active :<



Try making a change to any item. For example, if active is checked on an item, uncheck it and save.



Infinity said:


> Im still getting an Oops error when I try to change any collectible settings



Is there a more detailed error message?


----------



## Stil

Jeremy said:


> Try making a change to any item. For example, if active is checked on an item, uncheck it and save.
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a more detailed error message?


A server error has occurred. Please try again later.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Oh hey look. Bells are here! Yay!!!


----------



## Corrie

This is great! I love how you can see the images of each collectible in our inventory now. Thanks staff!!


----------



## meo

Any estimate on when name changes that were bought before the site went down will be able to be implemented?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Collectibles!!!  It's almost weird to see them after all this time, thank you staff!


----------



## Azrael

Infinity said:


> A server error has occurred. Please try again later.


I have the same issue.


----------



## mogyay

im so happy jacobs life can have meaning again


----------



## Dormire

Is the forum glitching or it's just me?


----------



## Dinosaurz

Tbt broke lol


----------



## Jeremy

fallenchaoskitten said:


> ... what do i do to report having someone else's collectible in my inventory? o.o
> 
> I dont recall every trading collectibles with someone before and this one clearly has someone else's username on it. ^^;



I checked the old data, and it matches what's here- that another user bought you the cake item.

Any data that may seem off, though, I can double check in the morning.



Infinity said:


> A server error has occurred. Please try again later.



Same for this, I'll have to check in the morning. There may be some bad data behind one of your items.



melsi said:


> Any estimate on when name changes that were bought before the site went down will be able to be implemented?



We'll try to start going through them on Sunday.


----------



## Corrie

Okay


Dormire said:


> Is the forum glitching or it's just me?


I was just going to say the same thing. I unchecked and then checked my collectibles and then refreshed and suddenly it broke so I thought I broke something on my end.


----------



## Dinosaurz

Well done!!!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Everything's super glitchy right now, yikes


----------



## ali.di.magix

Infinity said:


> A server error has occurred. Please try again later.


same here unfortunately


----------



## Antonio

it's weird


----------



## mogyay

i kinda like it?? got a nice woody aesthetic now


----------



## Jas

LOL oh no the collectibles came back... _at a cost_


----------



## Dinosaurz

My god is the forums ugly wtf is happening


----------



## Paperboy012305

Huh, I thought it was just me. Turns out this glitch is reported by everyone.


----------



## ali.di.magix

and everyone's usrnames are brown, which makes it look like the whole of tbt is banned lmao


----------



## kiwikenobi

I have a couple... hundred... Pokéball Raffle Tickets that I bought, and I thought I heard that they would be deleted when the raffle was over. Are they going to be removed automatically at some point, or do I need to manually go through and delete each one?


----------



## Corrie

Antonio said:


> View attachment 243904
> 
> it's weird


Definitely weird lol. Side note, your phone is gonna die.


----------



## Dinosaurz

ali.di.magix said:


> and everyone's usrnames are brown, which makes it look like the whole of tbt is banned lmao


Lmao wouldn’t be surprised


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Glad to know it's not just me experiencing this, it must have something to do with the Shop I'm assuming?


----------



## Dinosaurz

Well it’s ugly on laptop version too but it’s much worse on mobile haha


----------



## fallenchaoskitten

Jeremy said:


> I checked the old data, and it matches what's here- that another user bought you the cake item.


Thank you for checking!
I definitely did not remember it, but it was about 6 years ago in my defense. Lol.
Figured better to be safe than someone miss and item. ^-^


----------



## Corrie

Is there a way to see if another user is browsing a thread you're on? Can't seem to find that bar in this new version.


----------



## Paperboy012305

When I try to disable my collectibles from being active, it says an error. Am I not the only one experiencing this?


----------



## Stil

Jeremy said:


> Same for this, I'll have to check in the morning. There may be some bad data behind one of your items.


Thanks so much for looking into this


----------



## Locket

this new layout is so sexy


----------



## Dinosaurz

It says my collectibles are active but theyre not showing up...


----------



## shendere

Are the forums okay? It's really.. Weird on my screen


----------



## Corrie

Dinosaurz said:


> It says my collectibles are active but theyre not showing up...


Did you check inactive, save and then click active again? That's how I got mine to show.


----------



## fallenchaoskitten

Dinosaurz said:


> It says my collectibles are active but theyre not showing up...


I had to make my active ones hidden then active again before them to show up.


----------



## Dinosaurz

Corrie said:


> Did you check inactive, save and then click active again? That's how I got mine to show.


I’ll try that later, this layout is hurting my eyes ha


----------



## sigh

is the forum ok


----------



## Luxen

Corrie said:


> Is there a way to see if another user is browsing a thread you're on? Can't seem to find that bar in this new version.


The bar that always showed up at the bottom of a thread in TBT 2.0? I faintly recall it being mentioned that it would be brought back eventually, but I'm not entirely sure. I might just be mixing it up with something else, so feel free to correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Corrie

Luxen said:


> The bar that always showed up at the bottom of a thread in TBT 2.0? I faintly recall it being mentioned that it would be brought back eventually, but I'm not entirely sure. I might just be mixing it up with something else, so feel free to correct me if I'm wrong.


Thanks for the response! Just wanted to make sure I wasn't missing it somewhere.


----------



## Xinyiki

Um, maybe it’s just me but it seems like the site is broken-ish when accessing it via mobile ^^’
I hope it’s alright to let it know here!


Spoiler: Image










edit;
site is fixed so please disregard my earlier comment!
Thank you admins for working so hard on this site for our enjoyment during these rough times ^^/


----------



## Tobyjgv

Same thing happening to me but on desktop~


----------



## Dinosaurz

Xinyiki said:


> Um, maybe it’s just me but it seems like the site is broken-ish when accessing it via mobile ^^’
> I hope it’s alright to let it know here!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Image
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 243907


Don’t worry youre not alone! It’s happening to me on desktop and mobile


----------



## FireNinja1

Xinyiki said:


> Um, maybe it’s just me but it seems like the site is broken-ish when accessing it via mobile ^^’
> I hope it’s alright to let it know here!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Image
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 243907


I'm on PC; it's somewhat (read: very) broken for me right now.


----------



## Hay

Idk about yall but the wood background on the screen is making me feel connected to nature c:


----------



## Dinosaurz

I have learnt a valuable lesson about complaining when the updates take a long time


----------



## SaltedKaramel

Hope nobody tries to DM me rn


----------



## Honie

It's borked.


Spoiler: poke me


----------



## Xinyiki

Ah, okay!
Normally I would look around to see if there is a more appropriate thread to bring it up but navigation is a bit difficult for me at the moment ^^’
I know that the site is being worked up so I’m not worried about this being a permanent issue but I figured it was worth mentioning just in case. 
Thank you guys for verifying that I’m not alone ^^/


----------



## PunchyTheCat

wdym guys this style looks great! i can now not see what was posted and when it was posted on the top half of my screen!


----------



## Stil

Welcome to TBT 4.0


----------



## ecstasy

Why is this happening help


----------



## Brumbo

Im kinda liking this wood background too....


----------



## Paperboy012305

I "wood" like it if you keep the appreciation of the broken TBT down a little less.

Bad pun I know.


----------



## Sgt.Groove

we did it boys, we broke it with our thicc collectible gains. (I know, I have sinned for such a joke)

	Post automatically merged: Apr 18, 2020

<div class="bbWrapper"> I can see past this virtual veil </div>


----------



## Paperboy012305

Look at that it's gone!


----------



## ecstasy

Yay it fixed


----------



## Luxen

Infinity said:


> Welcome to TBT 4.0


If it's anything like Kingdom Hearts, it should actually be named TBT 3.5 Up:date - Maintenance Road.

On another note (besides the whole broken site thing), I noticed that I don't even have the "User Title Color Change" item in my inventory.
Does anyone else still have it (if they bought/owned one before 3.0) or is it also gone for you as well?


----------



## Paperboy012305

For a second...


----------



## ecstasy

:<


----------



## Stil

Luxen said:


> If it's anything like Kingdom Hearts, it should actually be named TBT 3.5 Up:date - Maintenance Road.
> 
> On another note (besides the whole broken site thing), I noticed that I don't even have the "User Title Color Change" item in my inventory.
> Does anyone else still have it (if they bought/owned one before 3.0) or is it also gone for you as well?


youre right.. mine is gone too


----------



## ZetaFunction

o_o My inventory is still broken..... I guess even with the update my collectible hoard is still too massive, RIP.

Awesome visual update tho, I love this abstract vibe w all the wood textures everywhere~


----------



## LambdaDelta

idk how to feel about this new wood aesthetic

sorry, but it's v distracting


----------



## xara

the forum really said bells & collectibles are illegal now,,, we finally get them back and tbt just d i e s


----------



## ZetaFunction

IT'S BEAUTIMOUS AGAIN

Edit: spoke too soon-- for a brief moment everything was normal.


----------



## ecstasy

And it's fixed again!


----------



## shendere

Yall sure about that?


----------



## ecstasy

Anddd nvm


----------



## Paperboy012305

Weird, I didn't see any fix.


----------



## LambdaDelta

my favorite thing is how this new update _really_ shows off the wood knots in the background


----------



## ZetaFunction

RIP tbt



Spoiler: Press F to pay respects


----------



## xara




----------



## Mars Adept

I took the previous mobile layout for granted LOL


----------



## ecstasy

Maybe??


----------



## shendere

Seems okay and better now


----------



## Paperboy012305

Users* See TBT Fixed.

TBT* Yall mind if I WOOD.


----------



## ZetaFunction

faiiry said:


> Spoiler: ~uwu~
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 243909



don't jinx it smh


----------



## Jeremy

Whoops, sorry about that. Someone's user title color broke the entire forum. It took a bit to find which one it was coming from. But now that we know XF is going to be more strict about proper CSS in these items than vB, we're going to have to clean them all up. I've made everyone's inactive and hid them from your inventories for the time being.

I also reset everyone's lineup, so if you were one of the people who already put it back by making a change to an item, you'll have to do it again.


----------



## Dormire

FINALLY ITS FIXED


----------



## Locket

Spoiler








this is definitely relevant


----------



## Paperboy012305

Oh I sure hope it was fixed this time.


----------



## LilD

See my  collectibles?

inactive for now. Site isn't crazy looking anymore. Thank you for the update


----------



## Stil

Jeremy said:


> Whoops, sorry about that. Someone's user title color broke the entire forum. It took a bit to find which one it was coming from. But now that we know XF is going to be more strict about proper CSS in these items than vB, we're going to have to clean them all up. I've made everyone's inactive and hid them from your inventories for the time being.
> 
> I also reset everyone's lineup, so if you were one of the people who already put it back by making a change to an item, you'll have to do it again.


Im not sure if that was meant to fix the peoples line ups that were having the server error issue, but im still getting the error.


----------



## shendere

I can't display any, just says error lol

	Post automatically merged: Apr 18, 2020



Infinity said:


> Im not sure if that was meant to fix the peoples line ups that were having the server error issue, but im still getting the error.





Infinity said:


> Im not sure if that was meant to fix the peoples line ups that were having the server error issue, but im still getting the error.


Same here


----------



## Locket

pls tell me my collectibles are appearing

	Post automatically merged: Apr 18, 2020

aaaAAAA


----------



## ZetaFunction

shendere said:


> I can't display any, just says error lol
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 18, 2020
> 
> 
> 
> Same here



Same, looks like the site is still bugged


----------



## Jeremy

Infinity said:


> Im not sure if that was meant to fix the peoples line ups that were having the server error issue, but im still getting the error.





shendere said:


> I can't display any, just says error lol
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 18, 2020
> 
> 
> 
> Same here


This is something different I'll have to look into tomorrow. There's probably some data the new version doesn't like that will have to be adjusted, but at least for now it won't break the entire forum.


----------



## LilD

New Horizons token collectible can be purchased more than once?


----------



## ZetaFunction

LilD said:


> New Horizons token collectible can be purchased more than once?


OOP better stock up!!!!


----------



## Paperboy012305

Welp, I better rest now. Can't wait to see the new stuff showing up later in the day.


----------



## Locket

i can set my collectibles with no errors its just they don't seem to be showing up


----------



## MapleSilver

To think all that chaos was caused by one person buying a user title color change collectible. If you ever think a single person can't change the world, just remember what a single person unwittingly did to this site.


----------



## Dormire

Can we have a "haha" like reaction someday? Sometimes I just want to laugh at a post without posting...


----------



## Khaelis

Test post, just wanna see if my collectibles are showing now. Glad that the shop's working again! My precious Bells have returned to me...


----------



## Stil

Khaelis said:


> Test post, just wanna see if my collectibles are showing now. Glad that the shop's working again! My precious Bells have returned to me...


Ahhh, youre one of the lucky ones.
It seems like 50% of users have their collectibles glitched.


----------



## Dormire

Mines don't work like the avatar extension or the animated avatar...though at least I got one collectible displayed!


----------



## Khaelis

Infinity said:


> Ahhh, youre one of the lucky ones.
> It seems like 50% of users have their collectibles glitched.



Odd. They showed up for me after I discarded my silver mailbox since I figure there wasn't a need for it anymore.


----------



## Stil

Khaelis said:


> Odd. They showed up for me after I discarded my silver mailbox since I figure there wasn't a need for it anymore.


I get an error when I try to discard anything.


----------



## Khaelis

Infinity said:


> I get an error when I try to discard anything.



Bizarre. I'm sure they'll sort out any remaining kinks in the next day or so.


----------



## Justin

We know there is a lot of work to do still from all of the issues that can crop up with importing years of old data from old software. Just like everything else, we’ll keep working at it one step at a time! It will all be resolved in due time so sit tight please.

By the way, I’m one of the users with broken items too! You are not alone


----------



## Dinosaurz

shout out to broken collectible gang i can’t hide my collectibles or activate them either


----------



## sierra

Texting one two free


----------



## tae

we all out here suffering.


----------



## oath2order

what happened


----------



## sierra

Well.. that sucks


----------



## Cadbberry

My Fire Gods' Blessing is still a lil gear but I am glad to have them back


----------



## g u a v a

yesssss my mori collectibles are back once more


----------



## ali.di.magix

since the TBT Marketplace is reopened, can ya'll make a big sign in fluorescent rainbow colours saying that it's for collectible trading not anything to do with trading in game 
not trying to be rude or anything, even when I first came here I was confused what the TBT marketplace was for....


----------



## Lazaros

i wasn‘t around for long before, but i‘m glad tbt is slowly coming together again! thank you all for your hard work!

it‘s nice to see (almost) everyone‘s collectibles back.


----------



## skarmoury

woah, collectibles and bells are back! nice! thank you staff <3
(also test post if my collectibles are broken or not lol)

	Post automatically merged: Apr 18, 2020

welp, broken lol. still, can't wait for everything to settle, no pressure


----------



## kikotoot

Collectibles and the shop are back!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 18, 2020

A heads up about them: none will show up unless you have 10 or less active and un-hidden!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 18, 2020

Although, the bell tree fair 2017 patch collectible appears to be missing from inventories


----------



## Alienfish

Yep still buggy as hell, can't even make a change aha


----------



## Raz

As someone who never used the bell system before, is there any kind of thread explaining how it works? 

If there's no such thing as a "TBT guide" or something like that, would it be possible for someone, either a mod or even a more experienced user, to write a new thread explaining how everything works?


----------



## Peter

Raz said:


> As someone who never used the bell system before, is there any kind of thread explaining how it works?
> 
> If there's no such thing as a "TBT guide" or something like that, would it be possible for someone, either a mod or even a more experienced user, to write a new thread explaining how everything works?



Justin has a guide here, of course because the updated forum system is so new the screenshots are of the old version but it's still pretty much the same idea. :- )


----------



## LilD

Seeing if collectibles activated post


----------



## Raz

Peter said:


> Justin has a guide here, of course because the updated forum system is so new the screenshots are of the old version but it's still pretty much the same idea. :- )


Thank you, I'll give it a look!


----------



## Eternal

I really appreciate everything that you're doing, I'd definitely be interested in donating to keep this site afloat! <3 (And maybe get a little goodie in return hahaha) I actually love this website so much.


----------



## Dacroze

Thanks staff for all your great work, I really like the new design!

Edit: collectibles seem to work for me. Though I never bought any mailboxes, name or color changes etc.


----------



## MasterM64

Hurray! So glad to see the collectibles again! 

EDIT: appears my inventory is bugged as well. :/


----------



## Krissi2197

Post automatically merged: Apr 18, 2020

Well that was weird I'm so sorry LOL mobile freaked out on me.

Thank you so much for everything you guys are doing!!


----------



## cornimer

My collectibles are glitched but it's all ok because WE CAN SEE DATES IN THE SHOP MENU!!! NO MORE DISPLAYING EVERY MULTIPLE OF A COLLECTIBLE JUST TO CHECK THE DATE! AHHHHHHHH!!


----------



## Sloom Lagoon

What happened to seashells? I was going to change my username before the update, but didn't because I didn't want it to bug out or anything during the switch, and now I can't afford to because it's _over 1,000 bells. _Guess I should have just changed it before when I could afford it.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I'm getting an error message when I try to hit the save button on any of my collectibles :<

	Post automatically merged: Apr 18, 2020



cornimer said:


> My collectibles are glitched but it's all ok because WE CAN SEE DATES IN THE SHOP MENU!!! NO MORE DISPLAYING EVERY MULTIPLE OF A COLLECTIBLE JUST TO CHECK THE DATE! AHHHHHHHH!!


I KNOW THIS IS SUCH A BLESSING AHHH

Now I don't have to jumble my lineup around like 7 times just to get a rainbow candy order lmao


----------



## Sweetley

About the username change: Is the one you can buy in the new shop now the instant change one, like where you don't need a mod for help? And if so, does this one allow special characters and space between characters?


----------



## Ley

YAY bells are back!


----------



## Valzed

It was so nice to see the TBT Bells back but going into my Inventory was even nicer! Seeing all the dates was amazing! I also loved how the currently active collectibles are in their own category! Thank you to all the staff for working so hard on this!

Edit: I was hoping to see my collectible line up when I posted but alas - they're not showing. Oh, well! I still love the new Inventory & am so happy TBT Bells are back.


----------



## alv4

Infinity said:


> I dont see the shop either.. on desktop


It was because was hidden but the URL was working xD

	Post automatically merged: Apr 18, 2020



Valzed said:


> It was so nice to see the TBT Bells back but going into my Inventory was even nicer! Seeing all the dates was amazing! I also loved how the currently active collectibles are in their own category! Thank you to all the staff for working so hard on this!
> 
> Edit: I was hoping to see my collectible line up when I posted but alas - they're not showing. Oh, well! I still love the new Inventory & am so happy TBT Bells are back.


You should go to the inventory, and update an item (show it or hide it), then update it again. Now it should appear on your posts


----------



## fallenchaoskitten

Dude. This thread brings me LIFE!
We need the laugh react so bad~.
I love the animal crossing community in our witty, playfully sarcastic humor. 

Thank you so much for all the work you put in to make this happen, staff.
Despite our jokes, we love and appreciate your work. ^-^


----------



## Paperboy012305

Hey there, i'm awake. Did I miss anything? Because it looks like I didn't.


----------



## Valzed

alv4 said:


> You should go to the inventory, and update an item (show it or hide it), then update it again. Now it should appear on your posts



@alv4 Thank you for telling me! It worked! Yay!


----------



## daisyy

Don’t mind me... just testing collectibles.. love seeing those little pixels back on the site


----------



## mocha.

I was interested to see where the collectibles would fit - they look so nice!


----------



## Paperboy012305

Err I still can't get my collectibles to appear. Might I be doing something wrong where everyone else is doing right?


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I still can't make any changes to my inventory without getting an error message


----------



## MasterM64

Paperboy012305 said:


> Err I still can't get my collectibles to appear. Might I be doing something wrong where everyone else is doing right?



You’re not the only one, a lot of people have bugged inventories for some reason.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Ugh, it just so happens to do it again right when I started.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

My inventory's bugged too, I wonder which collectible is doing it?


----------



## Jeremy

It's probably happening because you have an item in your inventory that has a message/comment with a weird symbol, and the encoding between the two databases is different for these. I had to go to sleep before fixing them, but I'm back online now, so let's see if we can get them working soon.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Jeremy said:


> It's probably happening because you have an item in your inventory that has a message/comment with a weird symbol, and the encoding between the two databases is different for these. I had to go to sleep before fixing them, but I'm back online now, so let's see if we can get them working soon.


Tysm for all your hard work Jeremy! <3


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Jeremy said:


> It's probably happening because you have an item in your inventory that has a message/comment with a weird symbol, and the encoding between the two databases is different for these. I had to go to sleep before fixing them, but I'm back online now, so let's see if we can get them working soon.


Thank you, Jeremy!  We really appreciate it.


----------



## Halloqueen

Took a sabbatical while all of the downtimes were happening and the bells and collectibles were down, but finally back today now that the bells are back up. Glad to see things coming together. 

Thanks a ton for all of the work you've been putting in, it's much appreciated. Hopefully these bugs aren't too difficult or annoying to fix.


----------



## Sgt.Groove

I can't even make collectibles hidden, I get an error when trying to configure them at all XD


----------



## N a t

Did I miss the window to get the New Horizons collectible? I can't even see the shop I'm still getting used to this layout...

	Post automatically merged: Apr 18, 2020

Update: I was able to find a link to purchase it but just got an error when I tried to check out with it in my cart  rip


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438

How do I show off my lineup now?


----------



## Sgt.Groove

Petey Piranha said:


> Did I miss the window to get the New Horizons collectible? I can't even see the shop I'm still getting used to this layout...
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 18, 2020
> 
> Update: I was able to find a link to purchase it but just got an error when I tried to check out with it in my cart  rip



Click the shop button twice to get to the shop :3


----------



## N a t

Darius-The-Fox said:


> Click the shop button twice to get to the shop :3


Hi sorry where is it in the menu? I may be blind but I cannot even locate it LOL.


----------



## Sgt.Groove

Petey Piranha said:


> Hi sorry where is it in the menu? I may be blind but I cannot even locate it LOL.



Right next to your name on the top of the screen


----------



## N a t

Darius-The-Fox said:


> Right next to your name on the top of the screen


Found it, and the item is in the shop, keep getting errors though so I guess I cannot buy it anyways. Boo.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 18, 2020

Thanks for your help though haha!

Edit: Typo


----------



## fallenchaoskitten

I know this a really... odd question.
But is there a way to orangize the order the collectibles are shown in on posts?

I want my tasty cake next to my cake. 
Then all my fruit together in the same row, too.
I have tried deactivating both cakes, then reactivating together...
Tried deactivating all but the cakes so they are together then reactivating the others to be at the end...

I feel like I am dumb not being able to figure it out, but it is super bothering me to look at and know the cakes are not together. @.@


----------



## seliph

fallenchaoskitten said:


> I know this a really... odd question.
> But is there a way to orangize the order the collectibles are shown in on posts?
> 
> I want my tasty cake next to my cake.
> Then all my fruit together in the same row, too.
> I have tried deactivating both cakes, then reactivating together...
> Tried deactivating all but the cakes so they are together then reactivating the others to be at the end...
> 
> I feel like I am dumb not being able to figure it out, but it is super bothering me to look at and know the cakes are not together. @.@


collectibles are ordered by date originally purchased, from newest to oldest. to order collectibles you'd have to date trade, which many people do in the tbt marketplace board


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438

fallenchaoskitten said:


> I know this a really... odd question.
> But is there a way to orangize the order the collectibles are shown in on posts?
> 
> I want my tasty cake next to my cake.
> Then all my fruit together in the same row, too.
> I have tried deactivating both cakes, then reactivating together...
> Tried deactivating all but the cakes so they are together then reactivating the others to be at the end...
> 
> I feel like I am dumb not being able to figure it out, but it is super bothering me to look at and know the cakes are not together. @.@



They are in a set order of oldest obtained collectible to most recent. You might notice dates when looking at your inventory for the items. These dates are what I am referring to.

In order to change the lineup therefore, is to do what many refer to as a "date swap" in which you exchange two items that are similar, but have different dates attached to them in order to correct the order of your lineup.


----------



## fallenchaoskitten

seliph said:


> collectibles are ordered by date originally purchased, from newest to oldest. to order collectibles you'd have to date trade, which many people do in the tbt marketplace board


Ugh. I was hoping this wasnt the answer. T^T But tyvm for clarifying this for me! 
Hopefully in the future something could be added to where we can organize them. For now tho, I'll work on a different thing that wont drive me crazy.


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438

How do I show off my collectible lineup for this new update?


----------



## fallenchaoskitten

Variety.Gamer 4438 said:


> How do I show off my collectible lineup for this new update?


On mobile:
Bell bag
Inventory
Settings 
Select Active
Save

You may notice some already are active. You will first need to change them to hidden, save, active again, save for them to show up.


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438

fallenchaoskitten said:


> On mobile:
> Bell bag
> Inventory
> Settings
> Select Active
> Save
> 
> You may notice some already are active. You will first need to change them to hidden, save, active again, save for them to show up.



Yeah, I've been doing that.

Can anyone else see any for me below my avatar?


----------



## Wildtown

wow collectibles are back


----------



## seliph

Variety.Gamer 4438 said:


> Yeah, I've been doing that.
> 
> Can anyone else see any for me below my avatar?


you might be experiencing this:



Jeremy said:


> It's probably happening because you have an item in your inventory that has a message/comment with a weird symbol, and the encoding between the two databases is different for these. I had to go to sleep before fixing them, but I'm back online now, so let's see if we can get them working soon.


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438

A weird symbol like an emoji? Because I think I have a few of those in some messages.


----------



## Nefarious

_Wish I knew/remembered order depended on the date. _If I discard the NH token could I buy a new one? Having the tasty cake come before the token really irks me.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Hopefully this can be fixed soon. Still having trouble getting my collectibles to display


----------



## Stil

xSuperMario64x said:


> Hopefully this can be fixed soon. Still having trouble getting my collectibles to display


This is also affecting collectible trading.
I have a pending trade with another member and they were unable to send it to me.


----------



## Chibiusa

I'm having the same issue when trying to gift collectibles. The site also keeps on and off loading really slowly. Here's the error message I keep getting:


----------



## Mars Adept

Yeah, the site is loading kind of slowly. The staff are making progress, though. : )


----------



## Jacob

So excited for collectibles to come back  Thanks for all of your hard work Jeremy


----------



## Stil

Ayyyyy.. My collectibles are fixed!! Thank you Jeremy!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

My Inventory is still messed up, sadly.


----------



## cornimer

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> My Inventory is still messed up, sadly.


What have we done...


----------



## MasterM64

Hurray! Collectibles are working for me and many others now!


----------



## LambdaDelta

Dormire said:


> Mines don't work like the avatar extension or the animated avatar...though at least I got one collectible displayed!


avatar extension won't ever work anymore


----------



## Paperboy012305

I can finally uncheck the Active and Hidden buttons, yay!

Look at my snazzy lineup "Again". I wish I could add another egg from 2015's annual egg hunt, but at least a collectible from TBT Beach Party will do for now.


----------



## Stil

LambdaDelta said:


> avatar extension won't ever work anymore


I think they are removing that feature completely


----------



## ecstasy

Testing my collectables


Edit: Aw man, mine aren't working


----------



## sierra

Site running like horse crap for anyone else?


----------



## LambdaDelta

Infinity said:


> I think they are removing that feature completely


that's what I was just saying


----------



## ecstasy

sierra said:


> Site running like horse crap for anyone else?


Yep, and my bad internet from the weather isn't helping either


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Oh, it's working for me now!  Thank you <3


----------



## digimon

mine are working as well  thank you so much!!


----------



## Antonio

Can we make it possible to edit all collectibles settings as once like 2.0 or do we have to hide every collectible one by one?


----------



## Jeremy

Try resetting your lineups now if it didn't work before. If anyone still has issues saving a change, please post in this thread about it. It's possible, so let me know and I'll look into your collectibles specifically to see if there was something missed.

About 600 collectibles on the site had the bad symbols in their messages. About 150 of those had to have their messages wiped completely, but we can possibly restore them on a case-by-case basis. More details about that will come with tonight's announcement. User title color changes will also be fixed soon.



Antonio said:


> Can we make it possible to edit all collectibles settings as once like 2.0 or do we have to hide every collectible one by one?



There are a few features we have been planning to look into adding to the shop, and that's one of them!


----------



## LambdaDelta

sweet, thanks!


----------



## Stil

I missed the 2x5 lineup soooo much


----------



## Miharu

YESSSSSS IT'S WORKING!!!!!! Tysm staff for all the work and time you've put into this!!!    ❤


----------



## Antonio

Did my post from before disappear?


----------



## Flyffel

my life has meaning again


----------



## LilD

Test

	Post automatically merged: Apr 18, 2020

Hooray!


----------



## hamster

test
doesnt seem to be working 4 me


----------



## Flyffel

hamster said:


> test
> doesnt seem to be working 4 me


You need to activate them first again from your inventory.


----------



## LambdaDelta

@Jeremy is the flea not meant to have a background anymore?

if it is meant to still, do you by any chance need a supply of the old flea collectible image?


----------



## CuteYuYu

Yay! Thank you so much staff for all the hard work!~


----------



## Noctis

Any word when they're going to refund those who had the avatar width extension?


----------



## Stil

Noctis said:


> Any word when they're going to refund those who had the avatar width extension?


I too would like to know


----------



## Antonio

Noctis said:


> Any word when they're going to refund those who had the avatar width extension?


I would assume it will happen during the announcement tonight but i'm not certain.


----------



## AnEndlessOcean

Testing my collectibles!
edit: they’re working! Yay!

I do have a question as well if anyone can answer— is there any kind of workaround for displaying collectibles in a non-chronological order, rather than in the order I purchased them? My birthstones always show out of order for this reason bc I got them at multiple intervals.


----------



## Jeremy

LambdaDelta said:


> @Jeremy is the flea not meant to have a background anymore?
> 
> if it is meant to still, do you by any chance need a supply of the old flea collectible image?


Fixed!



Noctis said:


> Any word when they're going to refund those who had the avatar width extension?





Infinity said:


> I too would like to know



This will be formally announced tonight, but you can actually already do that by selling it back in your inventory. You'll receiving half of its most recent price back. We will also be giving extra bells to users who bought it in the last couple of months (if they inform us) since they wouldn't have gotten much use out of it.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

nvm


----------



## LambdaDelta

AnEndlessOcean said:


> I do have a question as well if anyone can answer— is there any kind of workaround for displaying collectibles in a non-chronological order, rather than in the order I purchased them? My birthstones always show out of order for this reason bc I got them at multiple intervals.


it's always chronological order (ignoring oblivia's special ones from jeremy(?) mucking around)

	Post automatically merged: Apr 18, 2020

actually, another thing I'm noticing: is it not possible to have the message show when you hover over a collectible anymore, or is that another thing being tinkered around with?


----------



## hamster

Flyffel said:


> You need to activate them first again from your inventory.


working now thx


----------



## LambdaDelta

holy ****, I just realized every 2.0 collectible now says "Creation date Dec 31, 1969" lol


----------



## AnEndlessOcean

LambdaDelta said:


> it's always chronological order (ignoring oblivia's special ones from jeremy(?) mucking around)
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 18, 2020
> 
> actually, another thing I'm noticing: is it not possible to have the message show when you hover over a collectible anymore, or is that another thing being tinkered around with?


Ah, thank you! I was hoping sometime that could be bypassed in some way or another. Perhaps thats something they could allow for in the future.


----------



## LambdaDelta

also hey, you can see the number of items sold for any collectible too now in the info listing

I don't think it counts for certain staff generated ones though, if the info I noticed when I got into the full collectibles database before after they just recently ported over was any indication (13 weird dolls instead of at least 18 and 0 thunder flames instead of at least 1 as notable examples)

though stuff like trophies seems to show the full number, so my guess is if it was ever made purchasable, then the staff generated numbers won't show. but if it was never made purchasable, then the full count will be listed

so, in short:

every one of that collectible was purchased: the sold count will account for every item
the collectible was made purchasable, but some were staff generated through raffle winnings or whatever: the sold count will only account for those that were purchased
the collectible was never made purchasable and only distributed by staff as prizes and such: the sold count will account for every item
I think


ps: what was a "turnip test"?


----------



## cornimer

Woohooooo my children are back! Thank you SO much Jeremy & anyone else who helped. Excited for tonight's announcement!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Yay I can show my lineup now 


And I'm also wondering about messages? They can't be viewed anymore ;(


----------



## LambdaDelta

xSuperMario64x said:


> And I'm also wondering about messages? They can't be viewed anymore ;(


click the collectible


----------



## cornimer

LambdaDelta said:


> click the collectible


Even when I click on the collectible I can't see the message either. Maybe some of us had to have our messages wiped?

Example: this used to have a message of <3 from Jacob. Interestingly it says the wand was never gifted even though he sent it to me.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

LambdaDelta said:


> click the collectible


Still can't scroll over it to view the message preview. Also what about viewing dates? When I clicked on one of my sakuras it said it was created Dec 31 1969 and it was last edited on Monday. Neither of those dates are when it was actually purchased lol.

EDIT: Actually no, when you click on it you see the description for the collectible, not the message on it. The Kirby Egg has no description so when you click on it it doesn't show anything.


----------



## Lancelot

YES THEY ARE BACK


----------



## seliph

xSuperMario64x said:


> Still can't scroll over it to view the message preview. Also what about viewing dates? When I clicked on one of my sakuras it said it was created Dec 31 1969 and it was last edited on Monday. Neither of those dates are when it was actually purchased lol.
> 
> EDIT: Actually no, when you click on it you see the description for the collectible, not the message on it. The Kirby Egg has no description so when you click on it it doesn't show anything.





cornimer said:


> Even when I click on the collectible I can't see the message either. Maybe some of us had to have our messages wiped?
> 
> Example: this used to have a message of <3 from Jacob. Interestingly it says the wand was never gifted even though he sent it to me.



jer said some messages had to be wiped



> About 600 collectibles on the site had the bad symbols in their messages. About 150 of those had to have their messages wiped completely, but we can possibly restore them on a case-by-case basis. More details about that will come with tonight's announcement. User title color changes will also be fixed soon.


----------



## shendere

At least we're making good progress!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 18, 2020

So glad to finally see my collectibles lmao ahh it's been so long


----------



## ZetaFunction

Yay collectibles are back!  Thank u~





also..... I just saw somebody's lineup and realized the flea has a background now.... but it's off-center, I can't unsee it help sksksks


----------



## LambdaDelta

cornimer said:


> Even when I click on the collectible I can't see the message either. Maybe some of us had to have our messages wiped?
> 
> Example: this used to have a message of <3 from Jacob. Interestingly it says the wand was never gifted even though he sent it to me.


click it from your lineup, not inventory

though this message looks like it was an unfortunate causality, sadly


----------



## cornimer

LambdaDelta said:


> click it from your lineup, not inventory
> 
> though this message looks like it was an unfortunate causality, sadly


Still nothing except the generic collectible description 
And it's the same for all my collectibles....did every collectible message get wiped if a person had one bad collectible?
(It's not a big deal I'm not going to demand to get them back I'm just curious haha)


----------



## LambdaDelta

yeah, nvm

for some reason I thought the "honk honk" on my red balloon was the message


----------



## Mars Adept

Meanwhile I don’t care for collectibles and am just waiting for the night background to arrive.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

cornimer said:


> Still nothing except the generic collectible description
> And it's the same for all my collectibles....did every collectible message get wiped if a person had one bad collectible?
> (It's not a big deal I'm not going to demand to get them back I'm just curious haha)


I'd like to know this too, I'm not gonna go to the trouble of re-messaging my collectibles if they were wiped but I'm still curious.


----------



## Kamzitty

Oooh yay the collectibles are back!!!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> Meanwhile I don’t care for collectibles and am just waiting for the night background to arrive.


I'm personally really happy that the collectibles are back but I agree, the day bg is killing my eyes lol.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

@Jeremy My candies that were bought in rainbow order seem to have been reversed.  Is it possible for this to be fixed?


----------



## Oblivia

Locking this, but please feel free to continue discussion in the newest Bell Tree Direct thread!


----------

